# Crossed Paths -  Part I



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2003)

Crossed Paths is a DnD campaign set in my homebrew world similar in culture & geography to Europe circa 20 BC.

Notes to the party
1. First a big thank you to every player for submitting such well thought out characters. I think this is going to be a great game. Please continue to be a consciencious player by posting regularly, every day or as often as is appropriate for the game. Everyone will enjoy this more if we keep it moving. Please let us know if you will have to miss some time.
2. This will be the first 3E DnD game I’ve Dmed. Some, maybe even all, of you may know the rules better than I do. Feedback and CONSTRUCTIVE critisism is welcome, preferably by email.
3. As I stated in the intro, a certain amount of inter-character conflict is likely. Please do not feel obliged to create such conflict. Act as you characters alignment, personality, and history dictate. But do not actively avoid conflict. If your PC choses to leave the party, is killed or otherwise, I will get you back into the game as your second PC (or other PC) as soon as possible. If you leave in a manner appropriate to your PC’s disposition, I will probably give you an experience point bonus for good roleplaying, and will assign that bonus to your new PC.
4. Try to act in character. If you are a rogue and plan to take your next level as a fighter, please ask the other warriors to give you pointers as part of the game. If you plan to take Improved Disarm as your next feat, have your character practice that in the evenings. It is possible I will disallow a feat or multi-class decision if I feel it has not been supported by role-play. I will try to be generous, of course.
5. If you need to talk to another PC one-on-one, use email. If others would know about it, note it in the thread. Kindly cc. Me on any inter-PC email.
6. Have fun & good luck!


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2003)

*September 21, 1011. 3 pm. Sulina*

You travel as fast as possible & arrive at your destination on the equinox.  This falls on September 21 in the year 1011.  It is a chilly day, overcast with gray clouds.  You pull up your cloak as you feel a few heavy drops of cold rain.  Sulina seems to be a prosperous harbor town.  The streets are muddy, but still busy with people.  Warm bright shops offer goods from across the Empire.  You quickly find the Green Griffin Inn.  Weary after long travel, and happy to warm yourself with good food and a seat near the fire, you go in & sit down.  The local language is Slavic, but Latin is widely spoken, as is Germanic.  You are near the frontiers of the Roman Empire.  About 50 miles north, across the Danube, is the land of the Huns.

The large common room in the Inn of the Green Griffin is bright & cheerful.  Patrons sat around many rough-hewn tables.  The ceiling is supported by natural tree-trunk pillars, all dark with smoke & age.  Most of the customers appear to be locals, farmers, artisans & merchants.  But several are armed & appear to be travelers or soldiers.  Several barmaids circulated the room, cheerily bringing food & drinks.  Conversation drifts towards you in a number of languages, Latin, Germanic & Serbian.

At table 1 sits a young man standing at five foot five and weighing roughly one hundred and fifty pounds.  His skin is a dark bronze.  He is clad in a long skirt made of crocodile skin.  He has sandals on his feet and a circlet of peacock feathers around his shaved head.  A medallion emblazoned with a horned crocodile hangs from around his neck.  In his right hand he holds a reed spear topped with a giant sharply pointed tooth.  In his left hand he holds a large heavy metal ankh.

Near the doorway(table 2) sit six large, tattooed, fierce-looking men.  They wear leather armor studded with metal and large swords and axes lay at their feet.  They have long fair, unruly hair and blue eyes.  They are drinking & talking loudly in Germanic.
These appear to be Germanic tribesmen.  Normally one wouldn’t see armed groups of these men in Roman territory, but you’ve heard that recently a large number of Visigoths had settled in this area.  They had fled from their lands North of the Danube under pressure from orcs and the Huns.  The Romans allowed them to settle there, as a buffer against the ferocious Huns.

At table 3 sits 3 merchants.  They are well dressed in the local style, and speak softly.  They have scrolls & an abacus on the table, as well as a picher of wine.

At table 4 sits a lone man, eyes darting around the room.  His hair is bowl cut in Roman fashion.  He has dark hair & eyes & is dressed in styled leather armor.  At his side rests a long sword.

At table 5 sit four tradesmen.  One seems to be a blacksmith, & all are somewhat dirty & seem weary.  They sit at the table, their heads in their hands, large mugs of ale before them.

Four farmers sit at Table 6, eating hearty meals & talked animatedly.

At table 7 sits a young man, tall, lean and athletic with harsh, hawkish but attractive features. He wears his long black hair loose and sports a short goatee beard. He typically dresses all in black riding leathers with a chain shirt under his overcoat and always wears a long red scarf around his neck.

At table 8 sit three roman soldiers.  They seem dusty & tired.  They wear chainmail, with longswords at their sides & red cloaks on their backs.

At table 9 sits a lone male elf.  He is slight and bookish. His awkward angular features add a mysterious look to him but his could not be called attractive. He is dressed in a robe and is meticulously clean and well tended. He carries a dagger.

At table 10, sits a young man wearing well-made monastic garb over studded leather. His keeps his deep brown hair long and 
untrimmed, tied back away from his face, and sports a scraggly and incomplete beard that wires its way out from his chin.  He wears a long sword.

At table 11, sits a man, about 6 foot 2 inches tall.  He has short, spiky, dark brown hair with long, thin sideburns, dark brown eyes, and somewhat thick eyebrows.  He has a fairly narrow face, but is very attractive.  His skin is a dark olive color, and he is well muscled, but lithe, and heavily tattooed.  He carries a saber at his belt.

At table * sits a young man of medium height.  He has long black hair tied in three plats, and light brown eyes.  His skin is tanned and he looks fit & healthy.  He's dressed in simple, hard wearing clothes of greens, browns and reds.  A scimitar rests at his side

At table &, sits a slavic man in steel mail.  His long composite bow lays on the table in front of him, next to his mug.

At table % sits a tall Norseman, nearly 6'5".  His beard 
is flecked with gray and full, but he keeps it carefully trimmed.  His hair is shoulder length and curly, with a light brown hue.   His eyes are the gray of a winter storm.

In a rear corner (table 12)sits a man draped in a weather stained cloak, his hood pulled up over his face.  He is smoking a long-stemmed pipe.  Reddish hair covers his wrists & creeps up the back of his hands.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2003)

OOC:  Hopefully you all can recognize your PC.  

As you sit, pondering your next action, a commotion occurs.  Laughter rises louder from the table of the barbarians.  The barmaid is there placing another round from a tray onto the table.  She is young, tall & pretty.  She has thick wavy dark hair that falls past her shoulders.  Her smile attracts the eyes of many men.  As you watch, you see her gasp & stiffen.  You notice one of the men has thrust his hand up her skirt.  The tray crashes down on the table, spilling ale in the lap of a large Visigoth.  "Ach" he shouts as he jumps up.  "Clumsy Bitch" he shouts in Germanic as he sends a powerful backhand across her face.  She falls to the ground heavily, her face hidden by her hair.

The other barbarians laugh.  "Another round on the house for that one you spilled!" shouts one in Latin.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Apr 28, 2003)

The man wearing the crocodile skin shendyt looks across the table; his eyes coming to rest on the tribesmen.  He finishes his wine with one last gulp and places his cup on the table. _Stand up, and get the drinks woman; just let it go_, he thinks to himself.  He glances around the room looking for a bouncer that he might have missed seeing earlier, or for a patron about to make a poor choice and try to be a hero.  _If one of the tribesmen gets upset and cleaves some stupid peasant in two… I’ll miss him for sure in the chaos that would follow._  He lets out a long quiet sigh his charcoal eyes again resting on the volitile tribesmen and the fallen wench.


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 29, 2003)

The elf jumps to his feet, staring in shock at the incident occuring before him and then sits back down just as quickly, averting his eyes from the scene. He then peers about furtively looking to see the reactions of the humans in the room. His emotions are plainly written on his face and flit from shock to fear to disgust. He slides his chair back slightly, spreads his feet and sits tensely in his chair watching the table of barbarians with nervous glances.


----------



## Eldorian (Apr 29, 2003)

The young man with the saber grimaces at the uncouth barbarian's poor technique.  He mutters in Greek, "Barbarians.. barbar barbar.. can't understand a word they say."  
He notices the elf''s reaction, and ponders further why an elf would be among these barbarians.  Maybe that's something that needs looking into, but after dinner.
He considers what he wants for his meal, and watchs the Centurians at the table next to him, wondering if they'll act.  If they do, he might just play the role of the savior and see if he can get into that barmaids... good graces...


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2003)

The man with platted hair sharply looks up from his drink at the sound of the falling mugs.  His surprise is mirrored by the large, wild looking dog lying under his table, which gets to it's feet, hackles up.

_The bastard!_ Brioc's hand starts to head for his scimitar, before he thinks better of it.  Balling his hand into a fist, he turns away from the Visigoths.  _I can't stop the six of them.  Better not to start anything, less I get myself or someone else killed._  He pats the dog under the table, trying to calm it.  _Oh hells, I can't just let that go by..._

Brioc stands from his table and move across to the German's table.  He helps the barmaid back to her feet, and pushes her towards the kitchen.  "I'd stay back there for the next few minutes."  He says quietly to her, before turning back to the barbarians.  

"Hardly the acts of warrior, my friend."  He frowns at the man who hit the barmaid, speaking in Germanic.  "And no way to garner favour with the gods.  I hope you show more valour in battle, else you may have a grim time in the afterlife."  He moves back over towards his own table, gesturing to the wolf to come to heel, hoping that the Visigoths take heed of his words.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 29, 2003)

The tall Norseman looks up from his steaming plate in disgust.

_~Odin's Spear.  If one of these fools starts a fight over a woman, my contact might be killed or scared off.  Hopefully they will take it outside.~_ 

_~On the other hand, I haven't killed anyone in over a fortnight.~_ 

Ecghtow loosens his sword and a hand axe just in case.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 29, 2003)

The inn has become silent.  Many wary and angry looks are turned to the Visigoths, though no one appears to willing to face them.  The soldiers whisper among themselves, then one rises & starts to walk casually towards the door, spurs jingling.

The Innkeeper, a stocky, older man, helps the crying barmaid behind the bar, & motions for the other maid to bring the Visigoths more ale.  She hesitates.

Two of the barbarians notice the Britain's comment.  "He called Olaf a coward!" one states thoughtfully,  his words somewhat slurred.  They gaze hesitantly at the dog, then rise, one unsheathing his sword, the other picking up a great axe.

They follow the Britain back to this table.  'It is not wise to question the valor of a Visigoth," he says ominously.  The other hefts his axe & frowns at the dog.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 29, 2003)

The young man in monastic garb sits over a small book, scrawling about something unimaginable, in between making glances up at the back of the elf's head, apparently sketching as well.

He seems only half-interested in the confrontation across the room. It seems clear, though, that he records the knowledge: "It is not wise to question the valor of a Visigoth."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 29, 2003)

> 'It is not wise to question the valor of a Visigoth," he says ominously. The other hefts his axe & frowns at the dog.




At this the Slavic man, his brown hair cut in the Roman legionnaire style, jumps to his feet, glaring at the man.  "I was unaware it took valor to beat a barmaid," he says simply in Latin, glaring at "Olaf" with cold blue eyes.  He shakes with badly contained anger.

_Visigoth dogs,_  he thinks to himself.  _How dare they!_  He itches to snatch his longspear from its spot leaning against the wall and teach them a Roman virtue or two....


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2003)

"Nor is it wise to strike a woman in the presence of a Celt, even less a druid."  Brioc replies coldly.  "My people value our women-folk.  As for valour, I will not again question your courage if you do not give me reason to do so.  And it would seem others agree."  Brioc nods recognition to the Slav.

_I hope they respect the druids enough not to draw my blood._  Brioc tries to stay calm as the Visigoths loom over him.  _Thank the gods for that other fellow.  Interesting, he looks like a legionnaire..._


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 30, 2003)

The elf watches the exchange intently and rises nervously to his feet agsain as he sees the visigoths approach the Celt and the Slav. He strides over towards the standoff and calls out in a melodic but thin voice. "There is no need for this, please return to your seats."

He makes several gestures with his hands whilst uttering some incomprehensible tongue and then with a flick of his wrist an arc of lightning plays between his outstretched hands. When he has gotten the attention of all he dismisses the lightning with a wave. He then turns to the visigoths and speaks with more confidence, "Please, I insist."



OOC: Casts Prestidigitation


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Apr 30, 2003)

_It doesn't appear to be going well... Oh well here we go._ The man wearing the crocodile skin shendyt says in a loud heavily accented latin, "Gentlemen you *could* wet your blades on them." He gestures to the wench's defenders.  "Or you *could*  wet your lips on a round on me." 


OOC: Diplomacy check attempted.  Results sent via Diceserver to Manzanita.


----------



## Eldorian (Apr 30, 2003)

The Greek with the saber quickly checks his armor straps and his weapons.
He then calls to the barmaid, in latin, "Oi, barmaid, bring me something beef, and some wine."  He then settles back to watch the oncoming fight.  He might join in, depends on who's winning.   

OOC: How attractive is the uninjured barmaid?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 30, 2003)

The two barbarians near Brioc take a step back from the elf at the flash of lightening.  They glance at each other, clearly worried.  The others at their table also fall silent.  They glance around from the elf to the strange crocodile suited man, then back to the man they call Olaf.

The room is silent.  The other barmaid, short, thin & plain-looking, glances at the Greek warrior but doesn't move.

Suddenly Olaf stands, and indicates the door with his head.  The other Visigoths stand as well, draining their cups & taking a last bite of their meat.  They back slowly towards the door, weapons in hand.

When the old innkeeper sees them leaving, he shouts in Latin "Hey - you haven't paid!  You owe me 15 gold!"

The Visigoths don't seem inclined to stop for this.


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 30, 2003)

At the sight of the visigoths leaving the elf's shoulders drop. _Perhaps I overdid that, I only wanted to stop a fight. I hope I haven't caused any trouble._

He then walks over to the Celt's table. "Excuse me good sir, would you, and your wolf, mind if I join you?"


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 30, 2003)

Ecgthow takes his hand from his sword hilt with a slight frown.

_~Oh well.  There will be time to shed blood later.~_ 

He finishes his meal, pushes his chair back and climbs onto the table.  In a loud booming voice he intones, 

*"Is there any man here named Brioc Ap Llwyd?  Speak up and let yourself be known."*


----------



## Jarval (May 1, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *He then walks over to the Celt's table. "Excuse me good sir, would you, and your wolf, mind if I join you?" *



"Not at all.  Glad to have your company, and thank you for that little display.  That could have got ugly all too quickly."  Brioc pushes a chair back for the elf.  "Can I get you a drink?  And you as well."  He calls over to the Slav.  "I think that a drink is the least I can offer you.  Come and join us."

Brioc looks slightly startled at the large Norseman bellowing out his name.  "Aye, I am Brioc Ap Llwyd.  If you have any matter to discuss, please, take a seat."  He reaches under the table, and shifts the dog to one side, to make leg room for his company.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 1, 2003)

Ecgthow will look the group at Brioc's table up and down, then move to join them.

*"I am Ecgthow Ranulfson.  I was sent here to meet you.  Now you can tell me why."* 

Ecgthow will sit at the table and await an explanation.


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2003)

The innkeeper seems perturbed that the Visigoths left without paying.  He confirs briefly with the legonaires, then they leave.  The tavern thins out significantly, as the farmers & tradesment leave, throwing curious & nervous glances at the elf.  One can assume they've never seen an elf before, nor a display of arcane magic.  The man with the red scarf also leaves, before Ecgthow's pronouncement.

After some thought, the innkeeper comes to the table where the company is gathering.  "Good sir," he says to the elf, "thank you for getting rid of those troublesome Visigoths.  Perhaps you would care for a drink on the house?"  He unloads a tray conaining a flagon of wine & several mugs.  He then bows, & backs away.


----------



## Jarval (May 1, 2003)

"How is the woman they struck?  If she is hurt, I have a little skill in treating wounds."  Brioc offers the innkeeper as he takes one of the mugs and pours himself some wine.

"I was sent here to meet with the apprentices of my father's old allies.  I'd guess you were sent by Sven Erickson, am I correct?"  Brioc responds to the Norseman.  "I'll keep the exact details of why I've been sent to find you until we can discuss the matter a little more privately, as it is of something of a sensitive nature."


----------



## Eldorian (May 1, 2003)

The Greek man walks to the Britan's table snagging a chair from table 5 on the way.  He says the the inkeep, in latin, "You serve beef?  I wish to eat."  He then grabs a mug from the table and says to the Briton,  "Brioc?  Glaucon is my name.  You are here to meet me, no?"  He eyes the dog and the barbarian apprehensively, then straddles the chair and sits down.  "Tell me, what is it you need of me?" he says with a grin.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 1, 2003)

The elf takes a seat at the Celt's table and introduces himself, "Greetings Brioc, I am Ehldannis Riulline, as you no doubt suspect. It is a pleasure to meet you at last, and", he turns to the others taking seats around the table, "our other fine companions for this quest we have been summonsed for."

"My master spoke highly of your father and it pleases me to see that you are also a man of principles. I would like to have acted earlier in that little incident but I still feel less than certain on what behaviour is appropriate amongst humans."


----------



## Khenemetsobek (May 2, 2003)

The oddly dressed Egyptian chuckles to himself; _Very Nice Indeed._  "Gentlemen it appears as if we are here for the same reason."  He approaches bringing a lingering herbal scent with him; He pulls up a chair, sits, and helps himself to the elf's wine.  "I am Khenemetsobek; you may call me Khen.  I bring the blessing of the Crocodile Lord."  He smiles weakly, rocks back in his chair and tastes the wine.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 2, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"I was sent here to meet with the apprentices of my father's old allies.  I'd guess you were sent by Sven Erickson, am I correct?"  *




At hearing this, the Slavic man shifts uncomfortably in his seat.  "I'm afraid," he says, "that that is not true in my case."  He looks a bit pained at this admission.  "I was sent here by a friend of mine, a gypsy named Tem, who you proboably expected in my stead.  When I left him, he was near death will illness, and the last thing he told me was to come here and meet a man- I assume he meant you."  He looks sorrowful at the presumed loss of his friend.


----------



## Manzanita (May 2, 2003)

The innkeepers eyes widen at the offer of help from Brioc. "I will go to see her, your...er..honor."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 2, 2003)

The young man with the book seems preoccupied -- until, at no particular point in the conversation, he looks up, and announces loudly across the room:

"Did I hear someone say Brioc? I'm supposed to meet him here tomorrow... The equinox is tomorrow, isn't it?"

Quickly composing himself, he closes his book and moves to the group's table.

"I am Nathaniel, son of the Holy Lands, student of Volidar Stormblade -- a friend, I gather, of your masters. It is with great pleasure, and some apprehension, that I meet you all tonight..."

...he begins to rise from his chair, animating more, seeming lost in his own words, despite maintaining an equal share of eye contact with all at the table...

"...for, although our quest is shrouded in mystery, and truly to be fraught with peril, I look around and see clearly the spark of great heroism in all of you. It is no coincidence that, when a good lady's dignity was callously threatened, our numbers were the first and most adamament to stand in her defense. And in your reproach, was there fear, hesitation, weakness, even staring in the face of such brutal enemies? I heard none -- I witnessed none, and neither can I imagine that these other patrons saw something that I did not. And nor did I sense surprise when it was discovered we had been sent to meet one another, for it is clearly the way of fate to bring great heroes together, to create a greater hand to carry out the righteous cause. Nothing could seem more natural! And natural as well it must be that our journeys will be full of danger and dread, and that our glorious lives will be threatened time and time again, by forces beyond fates will for our survival! For such is the way of adventure -- but within your ranks I feel no fear, as I look in each and every eye and see the same will and determination to survive and to succeed in the name of good that I feel burning deep within myself."

"I come from a tragic, besieged kingdom, and have spent my life working to lift my people from the mire. But even with those familiar folk so far away, I feel truly at home -- for as much as they are my brothers in blood, we are clearly brothers in spirit. I greet your company then as coming into this world anew, with much to learn, much to explore, and many trials ahead, but with the full confidence that I am in my right place. Together, now, let us make our masters proud!"

He lifts his glass of water in a quick toast, and takes a sip immediately -- letting the others follow of they choose, but not waiting in case they choose not to. He then sits in silence, looking eagerly and intently at whoever resumes the conversation.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 2, 2003)

_~How in the name of Odin can so many words come out of one man's mouth?~_


----------



## Manzanita (May 2, 2003)

The one remaining bar maid swings by the table.  She is now rather busy.  She places a plate in front of Glaucon bearing a thick cut of beef.  She smiles shyly at Brioc, "Drusilia will be fine, sir, she's just gone home for a little rest."


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2003)

Brioc looks both surprised and relived at the sudden gathering of people at his table.  "Good, good, it looks like we're all here."  He faces the Slav.  "I am sorry to hear of the loss of your friend, but if Tem trusted you, then your company is welcome."  He raises his own mug in toast after Nathaniel's speech, eyebrows raised.  _Gods, he's a talkative one.  But he may have a point, if a little flamboyantly put._  Brioc pauses for a moment, checking no outsiders are sat too close to the table, before continuing.

"Do any of you know of the substance called Greek Fire?  It's a highly flammable, jelly-like substance, that burns with a hot flame.  The heat of the flame is such that even water will not quench it."  Brioc pauses to take another sip of his wine.

"My father has discovered the location of the only known list of the ingredients required to make this Greek fire.  He has tasked me, and I would assume your masters, with finding this list before it falls into the hands of those who might use it for ill purposes."  He stops talking as the barmaid approaches the table.

"I'm glad to hear that Drusilia is not badly hurt."  He smiles in return at the barmaid.  He catches the scent of Glaucon's meal and adds.  "I think myself and my other companions will join Glaucon here in a meal."  He takes two gold pieces out of his belt pouch and passes them to the barmaid.  "I'll have beef, and that should cover my friend's meals as well."  He grins at the assembled company.  "Unless one of you has expensive tastes."


----------



## Inez Hull (May 3, 2003)

"Brioc, if there is some concern over where this formula may end up, may I ask who possesses it now? And is this substance truly such a danger? I have heard of it before and can confirm to you all that it is possible to create substances which will burn even when saturated in water, in fact which will even inflame when _exposed_ to water. Is such knowledge truly such a great secret? I am sure there must be many alchemists who are knowledable of its manufacture."


----------



## Eldorian (May 3, 2003)

Glaucon listens to this bookish man named Nathaniel proclaim the fellows sitting around the table to be heroes, and his brothers.  At the end of the speach, he gives a great, belly laugh, drinks his entire mug of wine in toast, and smacks Nathaniel good naturedly on the back, with tears of mirth coming from his eyes.  Then, all of a sudden, he becomes very serious, and says to the monk, "You are a very funny man.  I like you.  I have had men who would be my brothers who are less than half so good as you, I think."

Soon after, when his food arives, Glaucon smiles broadly, winks at the barmaid, then draws a dagger from his sash and stabs it into his beef.  He slices his food into pieces slightly larger than bite size, and proceeds to eat using only his dagger.  

"Greek fire," he says with a mouth half full. "I am Greek.  This should be easy for me, or don't you think?  To know its secret..  The knowledge of the ancients.  This should be fun."

When Brioc pays for his food, points at him with his dagger and says, "You.  You.  You I like too."  He pauses to swallow. "Even though you are a barabarian," he says with a grin.

OOC: Please write up a description of your character in this thread, if you haven't already: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49437
It will help us keep track of everyone, I think.


----------



## Jarval (May 3, 2003)

"As I understand it, Greek Fire is a touch more, ah, potent than any existing alchemical substances.  No one currently possesses this knowledge, as it has been lost for many, many years, but we are not the only group seeking Greek Fire.  If it is a potent as my father thinks, it could present a danger to even the Empire."

Brioc smiles as Glaucon waves his knife at him.  "Glad to have your approval, even if I am a barbarian."


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2003)

The shy barmaid returns, bring a large platter of meat, roasted potatoes & dark bread.  She sets it in the middle of the table, along with a stack of plates, and a pitcher of water.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 4, 2003)

"Ah well Brioc, alchemy is not one of the arts that I have taken to as well as my master would have had me. Whenever he set me formulae to research I would always find myself reading a treatise on politics or a biography of a saint or looking at old maps instead. Very well then, we have a task ahead of us to regain this secret knowledge before it falls into the wrong hands. Whose hands might they be, do we know who else is serching for it?"

Ehldannis begins picking at his food with both knife and fork, his attention focused on Brioc and his new companions as the conversation continues.


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2003)

A neatly dressed  young man enters discretely.  He wears leather armor, and carries a short sword at his side.   He smiles & nods at any of the company who meets his eyes. He approaches Brioc.  “Sir, I’ve located a boat that can take us to our destination.  It seems the captain is concerned about pirates.  I told him my master and his companions were powerful warriors. “  His eyes stray to Ecgthow.  “I think the captain will be convinced, and will give you free passage.  He did ask me what your business was in Sevastopol.  I told him that he would have to ask you about that.  His name is Vladamir Tolstoy.  He wishes to set sail in the morning, but it would be best if you could see him tonight.  If you wish to go, it will be easy to find him at the harbor.  I could stay & arrange accommodations for the night.”


----------



## Khenemetsobek (May 5, 2003)

Khen chuckles softly.  _Pirates and Flaming Water.  Rediculous._  He looks Brioc directly in the eyes, "Well then how long is this scavenger hunt going to take?  I find it quite odd that your father has called in people from around your empire to find him a recipe book."  Khen continues nursing his wine.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 5, 2003)

"A recipe book? Clearly, good Egyptian, this is more than honeyed cakes we are talking about! This is _Greek fire_! Such a powerful tool should never be allowed to fall into the hands of the wicked."

With that, he takes out his little black book and jots something down.


----------



## Jarval (May 5, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *"Very well then, we have a task ahead of us to regain this secret knowledge before it falls into the wrong hands. Whose hands might they be, do we know who else is serching for it?"*



"That point I am a little unsure on.  My father told me they would be disguised as Romans, but knew little more than that.  We should stay on our guard."

"You've done well, Mendicus, quick work.  I'll go and have a word with Captain Tolstoy after I've finished here."  Brioc smiles at the young man who has just entered the tavern.  "And yes, I think finding us rooms for the night is a sound plan."







			
				Khenemetsobek said:
			
		

> *"Well then how long is this scavenger hunt going to take?  I find it quite odd that your father has called in people from around your empire to find him a recipe book."*



"I really don't know how long.  If the gods are with us, then our luck may be good, and it only take us a few weeks.  If the information given to my father proves to be inaccurate, then it make take several months."


----------



## ErichDragon (May 5, 2003)

"I would like to see this ship and this captain for myself.  What do Romans know of the sea.  You can barely keep your hulks afloat in the bath water of the Meditteranean."

"As for this _Greek Fire_ , I don't know if it is real of if you have been to war without a helmet, but the goal doesn't matter.  The Gods weigh our actions every day of our lives, and I shall not be found wanting."


----------



## Eldorian (May 5, 2003)

"Bath water?!" exclaims Glaucon as he stands up sudenly, knocking over his chair.  "The Mediterranian is no bath, barbarian.  Your boasts of your prowess in sailing seem far fetched, to me.  My people sailed the seas when yours were still learning to make fire with rocks. I, myself, have stood more often on the deck of a ship at sea than on land.  I will go see this ship capitan, this Vladamir Tolstoy, not a Roman name I add.  I will judge if he be a capitan worthy of our voyage."  

Glaucon strides purposefully out of the inn, and heads to meet this Vladamir.


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2003)

*The docks.*

OOC:  Assuming everyone's up for a trip to see the boat...

At the docks, you are able to locate Captain Tolstoy pretty quickly - he seems well known to the other sailors.  His shipis a  single masted Viking-like ship, w/oars, called a Drakkar (it looks like the long ship on pg 151 of the dmg).  It is about 45 feet long, 12 feet wide with a square sail.  The ship is bustling with activity.  Crates & barrels, as well as a large bull, are being loaded on board by bare-chested sailors.  From their looks and shouts, they seem to be Greek.  When asked, the crew directs you to the captain, who is standing in the aft, going over some papers with another man.  

Vladimir Tolstoy is a tall, good-looking man, with blue eyes and black hair.  He is dressed in a loose white shirt, and tight red pants.  A longsword hangs from his belt.  He quickly finished his business and looks you over.  His eyebrows raise.  It is not everyday that a grey elf appears with a Viking and tatooed pirates & egyptians...


----------



## ErichDragon (May 6, 2003)

"Well captain, I like the style of your ship.  I'm sure our Greek friend here would disagree.  Afterall, it isn't a flat-keeled, rat-infested slave galley like he is used to."  Ecgthow says while silently gauging the seaworthiness of the vessel.


----------



## Eldorian (May 6, 2003)

Glaucon proclaims in Greek, with a huge grin, "Well, the ship has poor sails, but if you captured enough barbarians, those oars would propel it nicely.  I see the crew is Greek, though.  Alas, we are better men than for rowing.  There is one barbarian here with me, who looks suitable for rowing."  He winks at the capitan, and nods his head slightly towards Ecthow.  "Perhaps we can buy more nearby?"  

He turns to Ecgthow, and speaks in Latin, "O' so big and so hairy man, would you perhaps have any brothers?"

After the laughter dies down, he turns back to the capitan with a lesser smile, and says in Greek, "But seriously, have you long sailed these seas?  What ports do you call at?  And I heard something of pirates?  Are they trouble for you here?"

Glaucon inspects the vessel during his conversation, whilst speaking animatedly to the capitan and crew.


----------



## Manzanita (May 6, 2003)

The captain appears somewhat wary.  He says in Greek, "Who are you people.  What are you doing on my ship?"  He makes a signal with his hands. Several nearby sailors drop what they are doing & approach warily.

OOC:  I'm going to start posting some info about this world on the OOC thread, to help you guys get a hang of the world situation.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (May 6, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> The captain appears somewhat wary.  He says in Greek, "Who are you people.  What are you doing on my ship?"  He makes a signal with his hands. Several nearby sailors drop what they are doing & approach warily.




_So much for this already being already arranged._  Khen finds himself a wall to stand against so that he cant be surprised from behind and watches the approaching sailors intently.


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2003)

"I am Brioc Ap Llwyd, and these are my traveling companions."  Brioc steps forwards from the group, keeping his hands clearly away from his weapons.  "I belive that a friend of mine spoke with you about arranging a passage on your ship, and I was told you wished to speak with me.  A fine looking vessel, this."


----------



## ErichDragon (May 6, 2003)

_Whispering so that only Glaucon and those closer can hear:_ 

In Greek, "A brave man suffers no shame in rowing.  It builds muscle and character, you do know what those are don't you?  Oh, you thought I didn't know your tongue.  It is true that I usually only hear Greek through the sobs and pleas of cowards cringing before my blade.  Remember _that_ the next time you think to humiliate me in public."


----------



## Eldorian (May 7, 2003)

Speaking quietly back to Ecgthow,

"It is good that you speak Greek.  Much of my wordplay and song is Greek.  However, to humiliate you was not my goal, but to endear me, and us, to the sailors.  Though they do not know humor, I think."  He says with a grin.  "As for rowing, I have known enough "character" for one life.  Not all my calluses are from killing barbarians, if you take my meaning.  But enough of them are," Glaucon finishes with a somewhat nasty grin, and a wink.

Glaucon then waits for the capitan to acknowledge Brioc's prior arrangements.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 7, 2003)

Octar shifts a bit closer to Brioc, wary of these strangers.  All of these peoples are relatively new to him- and his companions are easily the strangest of the bunch.  He watches uneasily the exchange between two of them- he doesn't know Greek, but the subtext is obvious enough.

Assuming passage is negotiated, he speaks quietly to Brioc, who strikes him as a resonably steady fellow.  "Can this ship carry horses?  I have with me a fine steed, and I am loathe to leave it behind."


----------



## Manzanita (May 7, 2003)

"Ah," says the captain, visibly relaxing, and shifting fluently to Latin.  "You're the mercenaries that young man was talking about."  He shifts back to Greek.  "A strange looking bunch, you."

Again in Latin,  he says "On my trip here, I was beset by pirates.  We escaped, but I realize I need some more sturdy hands on board.  These pirates seems to have gotten worse recently.  You do look like you could kill more than a few of those bastards.  Do you have business in Sevastopol, or would you be wanting to sail with me for awhile?”


----------



## ErichDragon (May 7, 2003)

_Whispering once again in Greek_ 

"Well then Glaucon, we shall see soon enough if you are worthy of my respect.  Few are brave enough to stand against me in words, or in strength.  I think you may yet pass the test."

Loud, and in Latin to the Captain,  "We are strong enough to fight off whatever pirates you will meet in these timid waters.  As to whether we stay with you after Sevastopol is a matter to be discussed in that distant port, wouldn't you agree?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 7, 2003)

Nathaniel, who has been oddly silent _(thanks to midterms, posting should pick up next week)_ raises his voice for the captain to hear.

"One question, if you'll pardon, for I am not from these lands... These pirates you speak of, who are they, and what is their intent? Are they merely motivated by their own greed, or are they part of some larger threat?"


----------



## Manzanita (May 7, 2003)

“Well, Agrinion, “says the Captain to the man standing next to him, “shall we take them?”  He says this in Greek with a sly smile, as he knows several of you can understand him.

Agrinion is hansom, with black hair, dark eyes and bronzed skin.  He wears a leather vest over an open necked white shirt.  A bandolier across his chest holds three daggers.  A short sword hangs from his waist.  “Aye, aye, Cap’n Vlad.”  He says.  “They’re no pirates, not that lot.  Have you ever heard of one of the noble race bein’ a pirate?”  He looks at Ehldannis and bows slightly.  His Greek is accented.   He smiles freely & laughed at Glaucon’s earlier joke.  He has the look of your college friend who smokes too much weed.

Captain Tolstoy addresses the group again in Latin.  "I am convinced you are not in the employ of the pirates yourselves.  I am just curious about your intentions in Sevastopol.  It is not a gateway to much of anything except the wilderness."


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2003)

"I have business to attend to in that city, and the wilderness around it.  We'll be working as scouts, shall we say, for the city watch.  They've been having problems with creatures from outside."  Brioc calmly lies to the captain.

_I'm damned if I'm going to tell you my real business.  You'd likely slit our throats in hopes of finding and selling the knowledge yourself._  He thinks grimly.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 8, 2003)

Octar shifts slightly, trying not to betray his nervousness.  He doesn't speak Greek, and not being able to listen to most of the conversation leaves him uneasy.  From what has been said in Latin, though, it seems that things are going well.  He waits for an opportunity to ask about transportation for his horse.


----------



## Manzanita (May 8, 2003)

"Oh, you'll be working for Burne & Rufus?  Why didn't you just say so?  I'd of given you a free lift for that.  Sevastopol is a pretty small town, you know, everyone knows everyone.  We'll set sail at sunrise.  Please don't delay us.  Agrinion will see to the details."  With that, the Captain strides off to supervise the loading of the ship.

Agrinion steps closer to Brioc & slaps him on the shoulder.  "Creatures from the outside, eh?"  he says in Latin.  "Well, they'll meet their match with you lot, I've no doubt.  We're a democratic ship, you know, these Greeks being the inventors of this democracy thing.  You'll be bunking with the rest of us.  No privacy.  & the food's not so hot either.  It will be a four or five day trip.  You might want to do pick up some good grub, if you know what I mean.  You'd best be going; it's nearly sundown.  You may need your sleep.  My left toe is feeling fine, which means there's not likely to be much wind tomorrow.  We'll all have to take a turn on the oars."


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2003)

"Thank you, Captain."  Brioc bows briefly, before turning his attention to Agrinion.

"Thanks for the advice on the food.  We'll make sure to bring something a touch more edible with us.  Right, we'll see you in the morrow."  Brioc makes his way back to the tavern, looking forwards to sleep.


----------



## Manzanita (May 8, 2003)

Upon return to the Inn, Mendicus says he has found openings in the common room for 1 silver piece each.  The night is uneventful.

Please post any last activities before setting sail.  (Feel free to start the horse conversation w/Agrinion, Octar).

Since you'll all be getting on board together, you'll see each other's possetions.  Please include an equipment list in your rogue's gallery submission, or list your visible equipment here.

OOC:  Please keep track of your money - treasure may be scarce for awhile.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 9, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> * (Feel free to start the horse conversation w/Agrinion, Octar). *




*clears throat*  

IC: Before they leave, Octar turns to Agrinion and says "Will there be any room for horses on this boat?  I have a fine steed that I am loathe to leave behind."


----------



## Khenemetsobek (May 9, 2003)

Khen doesnt flinch at the conversation and stays at the back of the group not saying a word. _Burne and Rufas?  Brioc's words will come back to haunt us.  Plus they expect me to row?_ 

The next morning before setting off while final preperations are underway Khen will approach the Captain when he appears to have a moment of relative calm.  He is dressed in a long white Pharonic robe more suitable for the open ocean.

"Captain Tolstoy, Well met I am Khenemetsobek, from the land of Upper Egypt and companion of Brioc Ap Llwyd on the trip to Sevastopol," Khen says in a fluent but heavily accented Greek.

"As a holy man and an honest person I felt it was best to inform you of my... situation.  My God, the great Sobek, the Crocodile King, has great influence in these waters as in all the waters of the world that are fed by the Nile.  Upon waking this morning I sat in prayer to him for his blessing on our voyage.... However this ship is not among those dedicated to the Scaled Lord and it is custom, nay his divine law that any vessel that his priests sail must be soley dedicated to him.  Thus in order to keep his blessing and prevent the ship from being endangered I may not help the ship or crew sail, row, or in any way help operate her.  Doing so risks the wrath of my lord, and if there is one diety that a captain wants to have on his side it is he, the Scaled Sailor." He says quickly and in a single breath, attempting to finish before the captain speaks.

"It is a mighty blessing on the ship for a Priest of the Waters to travel upon her and I insure you that through me the Scaled Lord will ensure a successful voyage and that through me his power will be wielded violently against any pirate vessal that attempts to halt our voyage."  

Khen smiles cocks his head and awaits the captains response.  _Mighty Sobek never have I so much enjoyed the customs of your priesthood as I do today.  Several days spent behind an oar would not be plesant._


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2003)

"Oh. " Agrinion nods & thinks a moment.  "Yes, would be a shame to leave behind a fine steed, especially if you'll be traveling outside of town.  I can fit it in near the bull, I would think.  Just be sure to bring food for it.  & you'll be needing to look after it during the trip."


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2003)

Captain Tolstoy listens attentively to Khenemetsobek, though his face seems to flinch at times.

"I know not of your scaled Lord, Egyptian.  This boat is wisely dedicated to Posiden, as any sensible Captain in these parts would attest.  It is our way that all help in our mutual need.  If you refuse, I will not force you, seeing as you're not regular crew.  But I would advise you to cooperate if you wish to maintain the goodwill of the others aboard."

"All the same, I would welcome the blessings of your scaled sailor if you are able to get it."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 9, 2003)

Octar gives Agrinion a friendly smile.  "That is well.  Thank you."  Before turning to leave, he adds   "Where do you hail from?  Your accent sounds familiar to me."


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2003)

*Angrinion*

"Oh - have you travelled in the West?  You do look as though Rome has put you under its yoke.  I'm from Catalonia, in Eastern Spain.  Have you been there?  I hope so.  We'll have plenty of time to catch up on that sort of thing aboard."


----------



## ErichDragon (May 9, 2003)

Ecgthow will try and procure a goodly supply of salted pork and beef, as well as a keg of mead for the voyage.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 9, 2003)

"I believe I have everything I need... But I imagine I should sell off my donkey." Nathaniel seems just a little sad about this.

He turns to Octar: "How burdened is this precious steed of yours? I may need to stow away a few things -- my tent, some travel food, some bedding... The rest," he pats each belt pouch on his sisde "I can manage on my own."

_(Sold off donkey and saddlebags for 6gp...)_


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2003)

*September 22 1011 -  7 am*

Standard supplies can be bought & sold - no problem.  Tell me how much you spend for the victuals, ErichDragon - probably prices as a gallon of ale & iron rations.

The morning dawns cool & clear.  Those of you who aren't equiped with winter gear are starting to feel the chill.  You trudge to the docks & board the ship.  The crew is in good spirits; most think their Captain & will outsmart the pirates as he has so many times before.  Contrary to Angrinion's left toe's instincts, there is an easterly wind today, and the ship makes good time.

Agrinion seems to have some command responsibility on the ship.  He strides around casually, though, and the sailors seem to follow his directions cheerfully.  Once things are up & running, he approaches the party, a pipe of strange-smelling tobacco in his mouth.

"Cap'n Vlad has chosen a different route for us today.  Usually around here, the ships stick within sight of land.  Many of the sailors don't like to be out of sight of it, & many of the captains can't navigate well enough to do without it.  Of course the same holds for pirates.  the Cap'n figures if we keep far from shore the pirates won't see us."

"So, Octar, have you been to Spain?  It's beautiful country.  I miss it everyday.  I had to come out this way, due to a..um.. misunderstanding with the law.  I say 'law,' though I really mean the local nobility.  There's not much difference out there.  What brings you folks out here.  It looks like you lot have come from all over the known world.  What's your story?"

DM Notes:
Please post a response with the following:
1.  What you wear/carry while on board.  I assume most of you won't be wearing your armor, but if you are, let me know.
2.  Please tell Angrinion a little about yourself.  Or post how you avoid the question.  Several people, including other PCs would probably ask you this question in the course of the voyage, so why not just get it out there.

The first two days of the voyage are fairly uneventful, so I will be awarding experience points.  You have time to reflect on your experiences & practice what you've learned.  These are the times I will be assigning Experience.  It's not much so far, but you all start with a different amount, and I'll be telling what that is too.  This will be by email.  Experience is based on combat, problem solving, roleplaying (quality of posting), and regularlity of posting.


----------



## Eldorian (May 9, 2003)

OOC:  If it's cold, I bought a blanket.  I also bought a needle, a fishing hook, and made a fishing pole.  I was busy and couldn't get a responce.

Glaucon doesn't wear his armor on the ship, so you get to see his tatoos in all their magnificience.  Those who can judge tatoos think they're really good work.  If anyone admires them, he mentions that he learned how to tatoo from the same woman that did his.  

What Glaucon tells Angrinion about himself:

"Well, I was apprenticed to a half elf, half Greek named Cleitophon, to be a sailor.  He trained me on his ship and on his island near the Greek isles.  I learned much from this half elf, and much from his daughter as well.  This is her, self portrait even" Glaucon gives a sly wink and grin and gestures to the tatoo on his left pectoral.  "I then entered into the service of an African named Zimbu, and was a crewman aboard his ship for some years.  He's a great man, and the reason I'm travelling with these barbarians."  Glaucon tells stories of his childhood and his youth, battles he's seen and been in, monsters he's seen or heard of.  He's generally comunicative.  He spends his time on the boat doing whatever work looks intersting, fishing, and whatever else anyone asks, such as talking, or singing, juggling, or whatever.  He knows alot of sea shantys, as well as other songs.  He'll gladly give anyone a tatoo as well.


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2003)

*OOC:* While on the ship, Brioc will forego wearing his armour, unless things start to look ugly for any reason.  He'll be carrying his scimitar, or have it close to hand at all times, but will leave all the rest of his gear with his sleeping bundle.

Brioc also follows Ecgthow's lead, and buys his own provisions for the journey (4 days' trail rations, at a cost of 2 gp).

"I'm a druid, one of the priests of my people.  I've been trained by my father, who also follows the druid's path, and the elders of my village.  Up until now, my life has been one of routine and, to be frank, a little dull.  I've left Briton to learn more of the world, its peoples, their customs and their gods."

Brioc scratches behind the ears of Wolf, petting the dog affectionately.  "As for this untidy hound, he's a friend of mine.  He's not yet told me his name, but he's a good lad to have with you in a tight spot."

During the voyage, Brioc takes his share of any rowing, oddly enjoying the work.  When not labouring, he's telling stories from Welsh mythology, focusing on the more bawdy tales, as would suit an audience of sailors.  He'll also question Captain Tolstoy and Khenemetsobek about the gods of their people, and happily answer any similar questions asked about his own beliefs.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (May 9, 2003)

Aboard the Ship: Khen is dressed in a thick and heavy white robe to protect himself from the chill. A half an inch boarder lines the entire robe. (The very edges of the robe; around the hood; around his feet; and around his hands) The boarder is seems to be a river bank; blue water with reeds growing from it. His crocodile medallion hangs around his neck. A small wooden tube, three netted pouches each holding a small plain glass container (One is full of a black liquid the other two are full of a clear liquid), an under filled coin pouch, a heavy Ankh golden in color with chipping paint all are attached to a cord belt around his waste. In one hand he carries a spear made of reed pointed with a large animal tooth; Attached to the spear are several pieces of cloth wrapped in such a way that they hold a few of his goods (Like a hobo!). Strapped to the spear is another reed staff coiled in a long thin line. In his other hand would be a bird cage with a single pigeon inside. (Reposted from Rogues' Gallery).

By spending any time near him you will notice that he still wears his crocodile hide under his robe.  If the boat is traveling at a slow enough pace he will spend most of his time fishing over the side.  When nothing is biting he will split his time between mending his net, feeding and socializing with his pigeon, and sitting in silent prayer.  At night assuming mild conditions he will sleep where told.  If conditions are poor (rain, cold winds, etc) he will attach a crocodile hide 'blanket' better described as a tarp at the most convenient location to shield him from the wind and rain.

After hearing Glaucon tell his story to Angrinion; Khen will perk up and take a seat next to him.  "You are quite skilled with a needle.  I may have to take you up on that offer.  My inkings are my... story."  He gestures to his heavily tatooed scalp showing dozens of scenes each the size of a curled thumb; first pointing to a small village in flames bodies scattered everywhere; then to a child's body floating face down in a large body of water; and finally to his diety - a crocodile headed man dressed much like Khen was at the Inn.  "This one is for those who gave me life and have since moved onto the next world, this is for my rebirth, this is my master, The Scaled Lord."  He takes a swig from his wineskin and offers it to those nearby (which if tasted is rather foul tasting more of herbs than wine).  "If this journy is half as dangerous as Brioc presented there will surely be more to add to my story," he says chuckling as he finishes his last sentance.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (May 9, 2003)

Khen will eagerly answer Brioc's question; briefly describing most of the Egyptian pantheon: Ra, Anubis, Bast, Bes, Hathor, Imhotep, Isis, Nephthys, Osiris, Ptah, Set, and Thoth, are all briefly mentioned although he will not dwell on any specifics unless asked to.  He will however go into great detail about Sobek as long as one person still appears interested; taking care to slightly embellish Sobek’s role in pharaonic Egypt.  He will return the question to Brioc although he seems to do so out out of politeness more than curiousity.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 10, 2003)

Ecgthow immedietly takes to the routine of a sailor on board a longship.  He takes more than his alloted time at the oars, his strength and conditioning seeming unexhaustable.  While on board he does not wear his armor, although he keeps his small axes on his person and his longsword always within a few feet of him.  He is well prepared for the chill winds aboard an open boat and seems unaffected by them.  He is intimately familiar with the operation of a ship such as this and can pitch in for any task that he is asked to perform.

While taking his shift at the oars or idling, he talks extensively with the other sailors as they must have many shared experiences in common.  Those who are not Northmen or acquainted with the culture may find him a bit bloodthirsty or piratical, however, his opinions are not uncommon among his people.  He is considered rather honorable for a Viking!

He doesn't take part in many discussions about religion, being convinced that his Gods are paramount, and his life has been predetermined by the fates.  The only way to reach Valhalla is to meet that life with courage and bravery, and die with his sword in his hand and valor in his heart.

Ecgthow will spend some time gently hinting to Captain Tolstoy and Agrinion that, "...it wouldn't hurt to raid a village or two, just to relieve the boredom."

After a day or two of observing Glaucon, Ecgthow seems to develop some sense of respect for the Greek's seamanship, but it is grudging at best.

OOC: 6 GP spent on Rations and Mead.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2003)

The next two days pass uneventfully.  The sailors take readily to Glaucon & Ecgthow.  They're rather cold towards anyone who won't take a turn at the oars.

Angrinion cheerfully keeps the party fed & cared for.  Along the way he tells his tale.  "I was born in Catalonia, in Eastern Spain.  Beautiful country.  I miss it every day.  I was forced to leave due to a disagreement with a local magistrate.  I...um... killed him.  It was my duty, considering the unspeakable acts he did to my sister.  Unfortunately, I had no hope of justice under the law.  I fled East, & have landed in Sevastapol with the Cap'n here.  A fine man, Cap'n Vlad.  The best boss I've ever had.  And no one much comes to Sevastopol.  Nowhere to go from there.  Just wilderness."


----------



## Inez Hull (May 11, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry, haven't been online for a couple of days. Manznita, Ehldannis will also have his horse aboard the ship if there is room.]


Ehldannis seems quite happy to engage anyone who is interested in scholarly discussion over his knowledge of history, geography and philosophy although he seems to be quite obviously holding his tongue about any deeper discussion. He seems quite uncomfortable upon the bopat and readily concedes that he has never sailed on open seas before. He doesn't contribute to the rowing but is happy to contribute in any other way to life onboard the ship. 

Ehldannis is interested to know more of Khenemetsobek and his faith and converses with him in technically correct but little used Eygptian. Khen notices very soon that although Ehldannis is hungry for knowledge about his homeland, its customs and its religion, his interest seems to be purely intellectual.

"Brioc, how much do you know about the region we are travelling to? I know only of the demographics of these lands from ancient times. After Melnibone's influence waned the area was settled by some form of bipedal reptiian race, but I know little of the current history or peoples of the region."


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2003)

September 24 6:30 am

Dawn arrives beautifully this morning.  The skies are clear and the sun is too bright to look East.  The morning crew, as well as any early rising PC comes to the deck to watch the sunrise.

Looking west, Ehldannis notices a spot on the horizon.  It soon grows to the shape of a small row boat.  A shout is raised.  “Ship ahoy!” shouts a crewman.

About a quarter mile away, drifts the small row-boat.  There appears to be one man aboard.  He is not moving.  Vladimir searches all the horizons.  No other ships are sighted.  He gives the order to head towards the boat.  As you approach, the man becomes more visible.  He is dressed in tattered clothes.  He is deathly still, sumburnt, with no apparent food or water.  The ship sails closer.  [I assume by this point that all PCs come to deck]

At last the ship is within grappling range of the little boat.  The man seems to sense the presnence of a ship.  With effort, he raises his head.  His hair & beard are long, grey & tangled.  He opens his mouth.  “I..It…It’s….”  

Suddenly, splashes are heard around the ship.  Twangs sound, and ropes tipped with grappling hooks fly over the sides, several gripping the rails & masts.  The PCs that rush to the sides see large green humanoids climbing up the ropes.

The C on the map is the captain.  The little x's are where the grappling hooks connected.

Please place yourself on the map by coordinate (i.e. H5) & state your actions.

Initiative:
Nathaniel
Ehldannis
Octar
Glaucon
Brioc
Attackers
Ecgthow
Crew
Khen


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

*OOC:* Brioc's at G5, sat beside the mast.

Brioc's sat beside the mast, readying himself to heal the man in the boat when he's brought aboard.  As the grappling hooks start to hit the ship, he looks up in alarm, and snatches up his scimitar and shield.

"Do you recognise these creatures?"  He calls to Captain Tolstoy.  "Looks like we'll be earning our keep after all!"


----------



## Inez Hull (May 12, 2003)

[OOC: I'll assume that Ehldannis has his combat selection of spells memorised given the chance of Pirate attack]


Ehldannis was standing right on the edge of the ship peering towards the apparent castaway. As the attack begins he quickly moves away with a stifled yelp of surprise and stands next to Brioc where he begins intoning words of power and moving both hands and feet in ritualised gestures. He then studies the boarding creatures intently, trying to fathom what manner of creature they are.


[Move to G6 and cast shield - directed to western side of battlefield]


----------



## Eldorian (May 12, 2003)

Glaucon arms himself with his buckler, draws his sword, and runs over to G5 to hack boarding ropes.  The next round he draws a punching dagger with his buckler hand.  When he sees a green humanoid, he yells, "Ha!  These aren't the everyday sort of pirate!"  He's grinning like a maniac.

If he hears the splashing of greenies falling back into the water, he heads for E9 to cut another rope.  If not, he stays where he is and readies an action to attack a greenie that comes near.  Once combat proper begins, he'll leave his own fight if he sees the opportunity to flank, and use tumble to achieve flanking.  If someone is hard pressed (Brioc, first mate, capitan , Ecgthow, in order of importance), and he can tumble over to them and flank, he'll leave his current fight as well.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 12, 2003)

At the first sign of trouble, Nathaniel leaps to his feet (E6), and speaks to inspire courage in his allies:

"Attack! Ready your arms, friends, for we have come under attack! And what shall our response be, I wonder? To cower and submit? Ha! If these villains believe their task will be so easy, they have made a grim mistake, for I have seen your valor, and know none among our numbers who would even pause in the face of this arrogant attempt! Fear not, for we are clearly facing fools or drunkards, for no creature in a right state of mind could mistake us for a ship of cowards, as these so clearly have! Oh, brothers, have mercy on our poor enemies and vanquish them swiftly, for they cannot comprehend what a dire mistake they have made."

As he recites, he is quick to draw his longsword (next round; or, shortbow, if there is no enemy within thirty feet who can be engaged in melee. His oration will last as long as it damn well takes  ).


----------



## ErichDragon (May 12, 2003)

Ecgthow calmly draws his longsword and handaxe and moves along the port side of the ship hacking boarding ropes, starting with H3.  He will continue to do so until the enemy has boarded the ship, then he will move to engage.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (May 12, 2003)

Intrigued to hear what the man in the rowboat so far from shore has to say Khen is standing in L4 and was previously looking at and listening to the man in the boat.  When he sees that his vessel is being boarded he will take one of three actions:

Contingency One: If he goes before the boarder at K2 has a chance to climb over the top he will draw his spear and ready an action to throw it at the disadvantaged creature just as it is climbing over the rail hoping the impact will send him back into the ocean.

Contingency Two:  If the creature was able to get on deck before Khen could react he will close on it while drawing his Ankh and preparing to beat the creature bloody.

“Pirates?  These are fish not pirates.  Sobek guide my arm.”

OOC: Manzanita I take it pretty much all rolls will be done by you?  I wasn’t expecting that but that is cool.  If I was supposed to dice server you a roll please just roll for me this time and let me know so I can be sure to do so next time.


----------



## Manzanita (May 12, 2003)

*Round 1*

Nathaniel orates (is this an attempt to inspire courage?), then draws his longsword.
Ehldannis casts shield
Octar readies his sword (Default action)
Glaucon moves & strikes a rope, severing it, & is pleased to hear a shout as one attacker falls back to the water.
Brioc puts his back to the mast & readies his scimitar & shield.

Your assailants seem to be good climbers.  Seven clamber over the sides of the ship where the remaining grappling ropes caught.  They are between 6 & 7 foot tall, with blackish green scales, blacker on back, greener in front.  They have fins on their arms & legs & back.  Their eyes & fins are black.  They have sharp teeth & are armed with tridents.

Ecgthow engages the one climbing aboard next to him.  He strikes before the creature is fully on board.  His hand axe deflects off the scaly skin, but his longsword hits home, taking a chunk of flesh of its left arm. (5 pts dmg)

"Posiden's Teeth" shouts the Captain.  "Sahuagin!"  He charges towards C8 & swings his longsword, missing.  The rest of the crew panics.  Angrinion emerges from below deck, where he was sleeping in, as usual.

Khen charges the Sahuagin at L2, piercing its left shoulder with his spear.  (8 points dmg)

end of round 1


----------



## Manzanita (May 12, 2003)

*map updated*

experiencing map attachment difficulties - sorry


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Round 1*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Nathaniel orates (is this an attempt to inspire courage?)*




You betcha. Continuing his oration, Nathaniel will move to F7 and strike at the fishy in E8, with a little touch of defensive showmanship _(expertise for 2)_


----------



## Eldorian (May 12, 2003)

OOC Fix the map plz manzanita.


Glaucon laughs at the splash, says "Not a keeper!", and attacks the fish man nearest him.  Waiting for flanking opertunities as before.


----------



## Manzanita (May 12, 2003)

*map fix attempt*

I didn't expect you to log on again so quickly - but thanks.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 12, 2003)

As Ecgthow faces off against his enemies, his eyes turn stormy and wild.  He begins to shout strange words in an unknown tongue that may not even be a language, or perhaps a language long lost to mortals.  He becomes reckless but deadly, often ignoring his opponents attacks to make sure his powerful strikes are forced home.  He is truly a sight to behold, and feared.


OOC:  I am raging.  Also I cannot see the map, so assume Ecgthow attacks whatever enemy is closest to him at any given time.  His mission in life is to kill, to kill as many as possible, until they are all dead, or he is.


----------



## Manzanita (May 12, 2003)

*Round 2 (beginning)*

Everyone feels inspired by Nathaniels oration.  Several crewmembers seem to get their heads together, draw their scimitars & prepare to engage.

Nathaniel moves towards C7 & swings his longsword, splattering black blood over the deck (9 pts dmg).

Glaucon moves to G4, slashing he cutlass, which slides harmlessly off the wet, scaley flesh of his opponent.


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

Brioc dashes past Ehldannis and Ecgthow, Wolf bounding along at his heels.  He stands alongside Khenemetsobek (L3), slashing his scimitar at the Sahuagin in front of the priest.

Wolf dodges to one side of Brioc, snapping his jaws at the Sahuagin's leg, hoping to bring down the fish-man.  (Wolf's using his Trip special ability.)

Brioc will stand and fight this Sahuagin until it's dead, unless one of his companions is badly wounded (reduced to 3 hp or less), at which point he'll break off to try and heal them.  Once the Sahuagin he's currently fighting is dead, he and Wolf will go and help any of his companions that seem hard-pressed in the fight, or just attack the closest Sahuagin if no-one looks like they need help.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 12, 2003)

Octar steps up beside Glaucon, attacking the other Sanghuin.  He's a straightforward fighter, and he'll just continue hacking with his sword in both hands until his opponent drops.  He'll disengage if brought below 3 hit points, and ready an attack against anyone who follows him.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (May 12, 2003)

Khen will stand tough and try to deal with the creature infront of him.


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2003)

*Round 2 (con't)*

Octar advances at another Sahuagin.  He grips his longsword in both hands and brings it down at the creatures neck.  It raises its trident futilely to deflect the blow, but the sword bites down into its neck.  It gags as its blood pumps freely, then it droops to the deck, dead.

Brioc and his wolf leap to the attack, joining Khenemetsobek against the most fore enemy.  Briocs blade goes wide and the wolf's teeth are unable to find purchase on the slimy, scaly hide.

[waiting for Ehldannis before enemy & crew act.]


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2003)

*Round 2 con't*

[Ehldannis will delay his action for a bit.]

The Sahuagin attack.  The one at J2 shifts twards K3, in an attempt to line up his opponents.  He stabs at Khen with his trident, but misses.  Ecgthow's opponent likewise misses the quick-footed barbarian.

Another stabs at Glaucon.  Glaucon tries to leap aside, but he's clipped for 6 pts of dmg.

Another climbs aboard next to Octar, replacing the one he slew.  Another also climbs aboard in the aft.

Nathaniel is hit for 8 HP dmg from his opponent.  The one fighting Captain Tolstly misses.  

The most-aft Sahuagin is smaller than the rest, barely 6 foot, but he wears a sharkskin harness and pearl earrings.  He seems to be the leader.  He can't reach the combat, but pulls a crossbow & a bolt from his harness.

The captain stikes his opponent for 5 hps.  Angrinion unsheaths dagger & short sword & strikes at Nathaniel's opponent.  The sahuagin tries to step aside, but slips on his own blood.  Angrinian's blade strikes it between the eyes, killing it.  "Ho there, Nate, we got him!"

Two other crewmen attack the one clambering over next to Octar,  but neither seems very skilled & both their blades go wide.  Another crewman moves up next to Glaucon & stikes his oponent for 2 hps of dmg.

Ecgthow rages & runs his sword to the hilt into his opponent.  As it eyes roll back, Ecgthow fixes his boot into its chest & jerks his blade out.

Khen then runs his opponent through with his spear as well, ending its life.


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2003)

*map updated*

.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 16, 2003)

Cringing from the pain, Nathaniel will take one more careful jab at the nearest Sahaugin (Expertise for 5), and then attempt to tumble back to F5.

"Ha! They think to wound me with Captain Angrinion at my side? Come, let's live up to the Captain's example! Are any worse wounded than I? I have a few more tricks to aid us!"

The next round, Nathaniel will end his oration, and cast Cure Light Wounds on whoever seems to need it most within reach (possibly himself.)


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2003)

*Round 3*

OOC:  whew, let's try to get back into this after that big downtime.  I'm sorry Inez, but I'll assume Ehldannis casts a defensive spell or takes no action for the second round.  I've got to keep it moving.

Nathaniel stabs with his longsword, catching the Captain's opponent off guard, slicing up through his scales and killing him.  Nathaniel then tumbles back behind Octar, who swings his longsword at his next opponent, missing.

Glaucon has better luck, slicing his blade up, between scales & ribs, opening its heart.  It collapses & dies (critical hit).

The Sahuagin leader fires his crossbow at Nathaniel, then drops it & pulls out his trident and a punch dagger.  The bolt stikes Nathaniel for 4 pts.  (I'll assume you cast your CLW on yourself next round)

Another moves forward & strikes Angrinion, ripping open his chest.  Angrinion moans, but remains standing.  Two more climb onto the ship, one next to Glaucon, the other behind its leader.  The captain attacks this one, wounding it slightly.

[Brioc,Ecgthow, Ehldannis, Khen - you're up]


----------



## Khenemetsobek (May 17, 2003)

Khen will charge the creature in C8.  If unable to do so he will go as far as he can and throw his spear.


----------



## Manzanita (May 18, 2003)

*Round 3 (con't) to Round 4*

Ecgthow and Khenemetsobek charge the Sahuagin on the aft deck.  Ecgthow stikes and kills Angrinion's opponent with his longsword.  Khen misses.

Nathaniel casts a Cure light wounds on himself, healing 2 hps (bringing him to 4).  Octar swings, but misses his wiley opponent.  Glaucon slices into his for 8 pts dmg.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 18, 2003)

Ecgthow will continue to slaughter his enemies with a wrath that can only come from the depths of hell, or by the divine grace of heaven, depending on which end of his sword the observer happens to be.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 18, 2003)

Octar heart thumps as he continues swinging at his choosen enemy, tunnel vision blurring out all around him.  _So this_ he thinks absentmindedly, _is what battle is like._  It seemed about the same as had been described to him- lots of screaming and confusion and trying not to get stuck.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 19, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry guys, damn dialup. Haven't been able to get online and when I did ENWorld was down]

Ehldannis has been spending most of the battle trying to get a grip on what exactly is happening around him. Every time he makes a decision on what action to take the combat changes and he second guesses his tactics. The frenetic pace, the screams of pain, the clash of steel and the _blood_ is all too much for him. Although his mind is racing a million miles an hour to the observer he is frozen in shock staring slack jawed. 

Eventually he gains some composure and begins haltingly chanting. As he starts his spellcasting his confidence begins to gain, _ this is what I should have been doing from the start_. His voice rises to a powerful volume for one of such small frame as he completes his magic and sends a cloud of gas filled with twinkling faerie lights towards the aft of the ship where the remaining Sahuagin fight on. The cloud billows and envelops them [sleep - aimed so that only the sahuagin fall within its radius if possible]


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2003)

"Nicely done."  Brioc acknowledges Khenemetsobek's kill, before moving his way back towards the melee.  He and Wolf look for any openings in the press of sailors and Sahuagin, attacking any of the sea creatures that are within reach.


----------



## Manzanita (May 19, 2003)

*Round 4 (con't)*

OOC:  Sorry gang, I've been forgetting to update my map.

Ehldannis casts his spell at the very aft of the ship, the sparkling mist narrowly missing Ecgthow.  One sahuagin stumbles, its eyes drifting, then closing, crashes to the floor of the deck.  The leader is unaffected.  Khen notices that another fishlike head was emerging over the deck, but falls to the waves as the spell hits.

Brioc and the wolf advance, but cannot reach the combat.

Their leader aims both his weapons at Ecgthow, striking with unerring percision.  With no armor to deflect the blow, Ecgthow takes the hits on his flesh (10 pts dmg).  Octar and Glaucon are also struck by their opponents' tridents, for 3 and 10 pts respectively.

Captain Tolstloy expertly severs the head of his sleeping foe.  One crewman scimitar imbeds in Octar's opponent's skull, killing it.

Only two enemies remain on deck.  Ecgthow leaps forward swinging sword and axe at the leader, who deftly steps aside.  His attention to the barbarian, however, makes him vunerable to Khenemetsobek's spear thrust, which rips off some of his scales (7 points dmg)

Round 5
Octar and Glaucon swing at the remaining Sahuagin warrior.  They connect simutaneously, slicing it like chunk of meat.  It drops lifeless to the deck.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 19, 2003)

Seeing that the end is near, Nathaniel extends his hand toward the remaining threat, shouting something in Hebrew, eyes burning with intent. (_daze_, Will DC 14)


----------



## ErichDragon (May 19, 2003)

Enraged even further by his wound, Ecgthow drops his axe to the deck of the ship. He then begins to swing away two-handed with his sword, hoping to inflict the maximum amount of carnage upon the vile, scaled creature.


----------



## Manzanita (May 20, 2003)

*Round 5 (end)*

The remaining enemy seems to see the hopelessness of his situation.  Unaffected by Nathaniel's daze, he takes a step back, and topples backwards over the railing into the waves below.  Looking after him, the party sees only circling dorsal fins.  No humanoids in sight.

Suddenly, the only noise is the rocking of the waves, and the panting of the victors.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 21, 2003)

The overwhelming frenzy of the melee over, Ehldannis slowly looks around taking in the aftermath. The brutality of the violence, the bodies and blood sprawling on the deck threaten to overwhelm him. He lets out a great moaning sob, seemingly from the depths of his soul and then regains his composure. 

"Quickly, we must bring in that castaway. If he's been a captive of these brutes, who knows what depridations he's suffered." _Keep your wits Ehldannis, appear a man of action or these humans will think you weak._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 22, 2003)

Octar runs over to the other side of the boat, and yells to the man while he looks around for some device of reaching him (a grappling hook, perhaps?).  "Are you alright?"


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2003)

"Use this, my friend!"  Brioc calls out as he quickly pulls his rope and grappling hook from his pack, before tossing them across to Octar. 

This done, he moves among his companions and the crew, doing what he can to tend their wounds (using my Heal skill, or my _cure light wounds_ spell if someone is close to death (2 hp or less)).


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 22, 2003)

Octar worldessly takes the grappling hook and tries to hook it on to the other boat.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 22, 2003)

After a brief cry of celebration, Nathaniel suddenly teeters back on his feet, growing pale... He scurries as subtly as he runs to the side of the ship, and holds his hair back as he holds his face over the edge...

Finally looking up: "Apologies... I've, ah, never really been able to stand the smell of fish..."

With that, he begins chucking the dead overboard, not seeming to struggle much. As he gets to the third, he stops, seeming interested in the wound, and asks: "It's kind of morbid, but is the meat on these edible, do you know? It just doesn't seem wise, you know, to just throw away possible food... Not while at sea."


----------



## Khenemetsobek (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Round 5 (end)*

Khen reaches over the side and washes the blood off his spear.  "Castaway or willing bait?" he says with a snear turning his gaze to the man in the rowboat.


----------



## Eldorian (May 23, 2003)

OOC: and I can finally log onto enworld.

Glaucon stops the flow of blood from that stinging blow on the ribs with his hand, gives a slight chuckle, and checks the edge of his blade.  He gets some spare cloth for a makeshift bandage, and cleans his blade before sheathing it.  He walks over to the Egyptian's side to peer into the row boat.

"Now what's about?"


----------



## Manzanita (May 24, 2003)

Unfortunately, when you pull the man aboard, he has expired.

OOC:  I'll post more soon.  These boards being down has really thrown me off.


----------



## Manzanita (May 24, 2003)

*battle aftermath*

the captain addresses the party.  "So, this was an unexpected danger of taking the deep water route.  The Sahuagin are more aggressive out here.  I must rething my future route.  Thank you for your help today.  You've more than paid for your passage.  We should be in port by tomorrow night."

Angrinion is grateful for the healing, and all the crew becomes more friendly towards the party.  The battle story is told again and again, becoming more glorious each time.  Nathaniel is excused from rowing duty and is begged to orate about the battle and whatever else.

the rest of the journey is uneventful, so I'll go ahead & assign experience again.  I'll post the harbor landing tomorrow.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 25, 2003)

Nathaniel is more than happy to entertain the crew, finding this work far more satisfying than humble rowing... Over meals he'll probe both companions and crew for other stories, to give him some fresh material, and to give everyone a chance to share the spotlight a little, imitating their fighting styles for show, making his sword flash more brightly with a little _prestidigitation_. In the meantime, he'll try to build up a little more his limited knowledge of Greek, often lapsing into it in his orations, fishing for corrections on mistakes. 

Over the next two nights he'll use his limited healing magic to try to bring everyone back to full health, on a who-needs-it-most basis.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 25, 2003)

*Re: battle aftermath*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *the rest of the journey is uneventful, so I'll go ahead & assign experience again.  I'll post the harbor landing tomorrow. *




ooc: What about the old man?  See previous IC posts.


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2003)

Working alongside Nathaniel, Brioc uses his full compliment of spells while still on board the ship healing his companions and the crew.  He'll take extra time at the oars if needed, letting any still wounded crew rest.

(That's five _cure light wounds_ for each day before we land.  Brioc will focus on his companions first, then the crew.)


----------



## Manzanita (May 27, 2003)

*Sevastopol September 25th 8 pm*

OOC: please see OOC thread for experience points discussion.  TH, the old man died per a previous entry.


It is just past dusk when Sevastopol is spotted.  The crew gives a loud cheer as the familiar harbor is seen.  The captain calls the group to the stern for a quick conference.  

“You have saved my life and that of all others aboard.  I do thank you for traveling with me and when you are ready to leave, I will give you free passage back on my ship.  Do you know who to meet and where to go once you get ashore?  Is there anything I can assist you with?”

 A small crowd gathers by the time the boat is docked.  The crew calls loudly to the shore in Greek, happy to be home.  But the mood on the dock is somber.  The crew disembarks and begins unloading, but stop as conversation with the locals intensifies.  You hear repeated mention of “The fog of Death” and ”The Wendel” having returned.  Angrinion seems as confused by this as you. The fishermen and laborers at the docks seem somewhat confused by your presence.  “Hey, who are these people?  Are they the promised ones?” 

The Captain listens to the news and explains it to you in Latin.  “This is interesting news my friends.  It appears your arrival is indeed expected.  Perhaps you know of this, “ he scans your faces, “but evidently you do not.  It appears that the Wendel have returned.  The Wendel is some…monstrosity, that comes in a mist.  This mist has come at least twice before in the history of the town.  Approximately every 200 years.  200 Years ago, it came & killed many, but the town survived.  200 years before that, the town was wiped out.  It was repopulated later, but earlier history is sketchy. The mist comes, and people die.  And they die a gruesome death, eaten by the Wendel.  No one has ever seen the Wendel and lived.  No one knows its nature.  However, two days ago, Y’dress, our mightiest cleric asked the Gods for aid, and was told that seven strangers would arrive and rid us of this curse.  I have no doubt but that these strangers be you.”  He pauses.  “I certainly hope so, otherwise this town may be doomed.”  He bows his head & rubs his forehead with his hand. “Ah… these are dangerous days.  Eight people have already been slain.  This is the worst crisis in this town since the slaver raids of my youth.”  His face then relaxes somewhat & he smiles.  “But you will save us, will you not?  Let me conduct you first to the Temple to meet Y’dress.  She seems to be expecting you.”


----------



## ErichDragon (May 30, 2003)

Ecgthow will grab his pack and descend to the ground expertly.  He will stand there for a few minutes, letting everyone see him, meeting the eyes of all who look his way.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 31, 2003)

Octar glances uneasily at Brioc, looking to the more expierienced man for leadership.  This hardly seemed like a diversion from their quest- and was it something they could handle anyway?  He collects his things and leads his horse out, and spends a few minutes making sure the horse is alright, and groomed.


----------



## Manzanita (May 31, 2003)

*Sevastopol 9 pm*

Darkness has fallen by the time you trudge though town on your way to the Temple of Diana.  The air is crisp and cool.  You draw your cloaks tight around you, most of you underdressed for the cold, yet you are happy to feel the firm feel of earth again under your feet.

Mendicus volunteers to go to the only Inn in town, supervising the moving of your possetions.

You don't get much of a feel for the town.  It is quiet, with few people about.  Those that are out hurry to their destination wordlessly.  The buildings seems well-constructed & in good condition.  The town is not a poor one.

Captain Vlad Tolstoy leads you through town.  “There was something about you from the beginning, “ he confides.  “The way you handled those Sahuagins…you are going to save this town.  I know it.  This cannot be a conincidence.  It is Posiden’s work, I wager.  Heros come at the town’s darkest hour.  Why, this Wendel is the worst news since the slaver raids of my youth…”

The Temple is a large stone structure, with classical Greek columns of white marble.  Inside, a statue of the virgin Diana dominates the hall.  Statues of other Greek Gods and heros line the alcoves along the walls.

The captain is clearly known to the temple priests, for he is quickly ushered into a rear chamber, where you meet a tall, dark-haired woman clad in shiny mail.

Her beautiful eyes shine as the Captain bows and says, "These are the ones!"

"Welcome." she says.


----------



## Manzanita (May 31, 2003)

*Y'dress*

“I am Y’dress, chief priestess of Sevastopol.  I welcome you to our town.  The hour is late and you have traveled far.  Captain Tolstly tells me you have already saved his ship from attack.  Surely then, you have come here to save our village from destruction, whether you know it or not.”  She smiles.  “Diana has told me you would come.  It is a great pleasure to see you.  We have arranged a room for you at the Spiral Inn.  I apologize in advance for its lack of amenities.  We do not get many visitors in this remote place on the edge of the wilderness.  In the morning, I will pick you up and take you to see the mayor.  Then we will decide our next course of action.  Good night”

Feel free to ask her, or the captains questions.  Otherwise, I will soon take up in the morning.


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2003)

Brioc bows deeply to Y'dress, before speaking.

"I hope we may aid your town in some manner, my Lady, but I would know more of the danger that faces the people of Sevastopol.  I have heard the words 'fog of death' and 'Wendel' spoken with great fear.  What are these things?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 1, 2003)

*Y'dress*

"Well,  " she glances up into space, "we don't really know.  When the mists come, people die.  It can be quite thick.  None have seen the nature of the enemy.  This has happened before, 200 years ago.  And before that.  Perhaps many times before."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 1, 2003)

"Is there any way of defending against this creature?"  Brioc questions Y'dress.  "Does it fear anything?  Fire?  Magic?  The symbols of the gods?  Any weakness or protection we can use will better our chances in defeating it."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 2, 2003)

*Y'dress*

"We know of no fears or weaknesses.  We are trying to convene a council for the morning with the other leaders of the village.  Perhaps there we can work out a strategy.  Good night."

OOC:  Feel free to ask Y'dress more questions, or Captain Tolstoy, or discuss your options with each other back at the Inn.  I'll wait a bit before posting morning activities.  I like to push things along, but you might want a chance to talk to each other about what's going on first.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 2, 2003)

"May I ask how it is that these deaths occur? Are they caused by the mist itself, or by something that hides in the mists. If it is something that hides in the mists do they bring the mist with them or come when such weather conditions occur naturally. This may seem tangential, however if this creature, or creatures, need the mist to come and cannot control the mist itself then perhaps we can prevent this "Wendel" by preventing the mists themselves. Although......., that is another matter entirely. Is there an arcanist or priest of significant enough power to control the winds or weather hereabouts?" Ehldannis' shoulders slump briefly as he considers the likelihood of this.

He then perks up again, "Do we know how long this phenomenon has been occuring for? Is there anything in the histories of this region to account for it beyond the past two occurances. For that matter are there any eyewitnesses or contempories of the attacks preceding the current ones?" Ehldannis blushes and smiles shyly. "I don't suppose there _are_ any Eves living in these parts are there? Or any humans with lifespans exceeding two hundred years......."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 2, 2003)

"I have heard stories of the Wendol before.  One old man I know claims to have seen it.  A great Wyrm, belching fire is how he described it.  He said it comes with the mists because it is a curse from the gods.  Perhaps your town is cursed too?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 5, 2003)

*Y'dress*

"Others may be better able to answer these questions at the council tomorrow.  I'll see you in the morning."

Captain Tolstoy leads you back to the Inn.  You are all asked to share a large room with 8 beds.  With Mendicus, there are seven of you. Your baggage is there, and your horses (Octar & Ehldannis) are being well tended in the barn.   The night passes peacefully except for Glaucon’s snores ; ).  

I'll go ahead & post of morning happenings tomorrow, unless conversation starts amongst yourselves about your course of action.  You've privacy in a room tonight.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 5, 2003)

Once the seven are alone in the inn room, Octar turns to Brioc.  "Brioc, my friend... I do not mean to question your leadership, and I do not want to leave these people in need any more than another man... but I know little of these happenings.  Is this worth the risk of delaying our quest?"  Octar seems genuinely confused as to which is more important- preventing Greek fire from falling into the wrong hands or saving a town from what seems to be certain destruction.  He is, however, deferring always to Brioc.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 5, 2003)

"Octar is indeed correct, we need to measure up and serve the greatest good here. If the menace facing this town is the same one as two hundred years ago, its threat has obviously not spread with time, whereas the threat of greek fire troubles the entirity of your empire."

"Although", Ehldannis shyly admits, "I am fascinated by the notion of this supernatural phenomenen and its not yet fathomed intentions or nature."


----------



## Eldorian (Jun 5, 2003)

Hearing this discussion about whether this quest should be taken, Glaucon speaks up.

"Ah, but the real question at hand is 'what kind of booty do each of these quests offer up?'  And, how long will it take us to kill this Wendal, if it can be killed.  I admit, the dealings of the supernatural are strange to me, and if its death cannot be brought by a sword, then other ways and means must be considered.  We need to find the source of this phenomenon.  If this council offers proper reward, or this Wendal guards a treasure."

"All this said, if, as Captin Tolstoy suggests, this is Posiden’s will, we should help or endanger his wrath.  Ah, for a priest."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 5, 2003)

Nathaniel considers each of his companion's thoughts closely, seeming deep in thought. At last, he speaks quietly, addressing only his companions:

"I have heard many stories of blights such as this, as have you all, and there is one common thing among them: The right things happen and the right time to end them, and good people prevail. Brioc, you ask about weaknesses -- well, this is based on only my trust in fate, but imagine that it is no coincidence we have come here instructed to find what we've been instructed to find. Imagine that it should be this Wendol's very weakness. Now, some of you might find the thought absurd, and believe me, I have no expectations -- but in any case, armed with our goal we will be no less prepared than we are now. I hate to leave these people unguarded for any length of time, but they have persisted this long: So let that be a reason to take haste in our current quest, to take on this other."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 6, 2003)

Brioc listens to the questions and comments of his companions, his eyebrows knitting together in a frown.

"I think we should attend the council meeting in the morning.  I am as unsure as you on whether we aid the people of the town, or continue on our way, but we loose nothing by hearing them out."  The conflict of interests is clear in Brioc's expression.

"I would be loath to leave these people here to die, and perhaps if we can kill this Wendel, they might provide us with equipment or other aid.  I say we hear them out, and make our decision in the morrow."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2003)

*September 26*

[I'll assume you'll attend the morning meeting.]

September 26 6 a.m.

At six a.m., a comely serving girl slips in without knocking with a plate full of fresh loafs, butter, and a kettle of hot tea.  She also brings warm water and clean towls.  (you can roleplay this encounter if you wish).

Dawn breaks peacefully.  Cool, and with a stiff wind off the coast.  No mist this morning, it appears.

In the common room below, Angrinion waits at a table, flirting with the waitresses.  He’s cradles a mug of hot mulled wine.  Once everyone’s awake and downstairs, he leads you to the tower where the town leaders are waiting to meet you.  Mendicus volunteers to stay near the room to look after the horses and provisions.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jun 6, 2003)

Khen wakes up in the morning and he'll joins everyone.  A little gaunt but he seems to have shaken off whatever had had him under the weather since landing in Sevastopol.

He motions to the waitress, “Something to settle my stomach and fill this, any red will do.”  He hands a wineskin to the waitress.  “I must remember that Sahuagin flesh is not to be eaten.  A poor choice if I have ever made one.”  He winces and pats his stomach lightly.  "I do appologies for my absence, I hope I have not missed much?"

Before heading off to the meeting Khen will whisper to Brioc, “You told the crew a falsehood; that we were to save the town from ‘creatures from outside.’  Prophecy or a falsehood?”  His statement ends with a half chuckle turning into a cough.  His fit of coughing subsides and he will finish his statement after drawing from his wineskin, “In Egypt we would take this as a sign, we should do whatever we can for this town.”


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 6, 2003)

Octar smiles warmly at the serving girl, taking the opportunity to clean up a bit and fill his stomach.  He dons his armor and sword and waits silently for the others, deep in thought.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 6, 2003)

"I agree.  If the gods wish us to aid these people, then who are we to deny their will?"  Brioc replies to Khen.  He takes a bite from the loaf of bread that is serving as his breakfast, washing it down with a swig of ale.

"And besides, it would trouble my conscience if we just leave this town to be raided.  I have no wish to feel responsible for the death of innocents."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 7, 2003)

*September 26 8 am*

Angrinion waits in the dining area, relaxed.  He smokes his odd-smelling tobacco in his clay pipe, and drinks his wine.  He chats with the waitresses and other customers as though he hasn't a care in the world.  Once the group has assembled, he says.  "Well, we musen't keep the counsel waiting.  Not for too long anyway."  he winks.

Angrinion leads you through the dusty streets of the small town.  It seems to be a prosperous.  It has a Mediterranean climate & is settled largely by Greeks.  Greek is the only language spoken by most of the inhabitants.  It has plantations of Olive trees, grape arbors, cherry & date orchards, wheat fields, fishing boats, goats, chickens & pigs.  Angrinion points out a the smithy, and a traders shop, where you could purchase weapons and provisions.  On the Eastern edge of town is an imposing stone tower.  ‘Here lives Rufus and Burne, our mayor and his advisor.  Rufus is a doughty warrior, and Burne a wizard of the Many-Starred Cloak.  Just between you and me, they’re getting a little up in years, and no one thinks they’re up to combating this new menace.  They may be helpful to you, though, particularly Burne, if you have needs of any magics.  Not that Master Ehldannis needs any help, I’m sure.”

You are led up some stairs, and through a sturdy oak door.  Two grim-faced guards glower at you as you pass.  Past the door, a short hallway leads directly to a circular room with a round table in the middle.  Here sits the leaders of Sevastopol, breakfasting on grapes, cherries, tea, bread and honey.

With a short bow, Angrinion handles the introductions.  “My lords and ladies, here are the saviors of Sevastopol.”  He introduces each of you by name.  “And may I introduce you to the leaders of our industrious settlement.  This is Rufus, “ he says, indicating a middle-aged man, who’s chainmail doesn’t quite conceal his paunch.  

Burne is tall and thin, wearing a dark cloak sprinkled with tiny bright stars.  The cloak is so black, the wrinkles and folds are invisible.  He seems old, with watery eyes and white hair.

Tula Papandreou, a merchant and captain of the militia, is tall and dark, wearing a weatherstained cloak over her mail.  She is attractive, in a savage sort of way, and appears to be in her mid-30s.

Y’dress is also there, wearing the green robes of a priest of Diana.  She seems well-rested and content.  Captain Tolstoy rounds out the group.  They seem tense, and uncomfortable, as though they haven't been sleeping well.  They all manage a smile at the introduction.  “Please sit, says Rufus.  There is a chair for each of you."  Angrinion bows and exits as he came.

“I believe Vladimir and Y’dress have described the situation” says Rufus politely.  “We are very grateful for your presence.  Is it true that you are the ones summoned by Diana to save our town?”


----------



## Jarval (Jun 7, 2003)

"I do not know if the gods guided us here, but we may aid you in your troubles."  Brioc says, taking a seat.  "What do you know of the Wendel and the Fog of Death?  Are the two one and the same?  Does the Wendel fear anything?  The more you can tell us of the danger to your town, the better we may fight the beast."


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jun 8, 2003)

Khen takes a seat and says, "Unless Diana takes orders from my Lord Sobek she has nothing to do with me being here.  In addition to what Brioc asked I think it would be prudent if we could get a list of the victims already taken and if records still exist from its previous commings as well."  Khen rubs his forehead and with a sigh, "Anything you think might help."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 8, 2003)

Ehldannis gently clears his throat and begins speaking, at first quietly and then warming to the task, "Neither luck nor fate had any part in our arrival on these shores. The intervention of the Gods is possible, but as you see we are a mixed group with a variety of faiths, or lack thereof. We also have other tasks which urgently require our attention. 

All that said, we have discussed the plight of your town and there is willingness amongst us to offer our aid if we are able to. However, please do not look to us as saviours or let any penchant for prophecy cloud your reasoning. We are simply travellers passing through who _may_ be able to assist you. All I have heard so far of this 'Wendel' has been clouded with superstition, perhaps you can tell us more so that reason can triumph over adversity."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 8, 2003)

*The council*

Eyebrows raise, and mouths scowl as the party speaks.  

“Perhaps they are not the ones,” says Tula in Greek, gazing at the party with narrowed sharp eyes.

“They are the ones, I tell you,” insists Captain Tolstoy.  “I saw them fight.  And they themselves said they were coming here to help us.”

“The gods work in mysterious ways,” says Y’dress.  “Let us assume they are the ones.”

Rufus shifts the conversation back into Latin and addresses the party.  “Ah, yes.  We don’t actually know very much about this Wendel.  Burne has perused the town records, which record two previous attacks that seem to be of a similar nature.  They also seem to be exactly 200 years apart, and 200 years ago, so it would seem that the Wendel may coincide with some cyclical occurance.  Since this Wendel destroyed the town 400 years ago, we have no records from before that, although the town certainly existed long before that.  The records do not go into great detail.  Fog comes.  People die horribly, partially eaten.  No observance of how or what would be responsible.  Nor is it known what made it stop.  Evidently it just stopped after awhile 200 years ago.

“As to who has died so far, there’s Jan Timberlake, the Shepard…”

“JAKOB Timberlake.” Interrupts Tula, and rolls her eyes.

“Oh, OK, yes. “ Rufus seems embarrassed.  “He was a shepard, and the first to dissapear.  His body has not been found.  The next day, Perchcline and his family were massacred in their farmhouse, North of town.  Also a hunter, Wilfred, is missing, and presumed dead.  This has only happened over the last couple days.”

Captain Tolstoy takes over.  “We need your assistance.  I have complete confidence in you.  This town will be behind you 100%.  Anything you need, just ask.  We’ll provide equipment and whatever else we can.  How do you propose to begin?”


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 9, 2003)

"It matters not to me which path we choose.  I leave it up to you Brioc.  The All Father has decided my fate long in the past.  All that matters is how I meet that destiny."

Ecgthow will lounge back in his chair and wait for a decision to be made.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 9, 2003)

"To scout and find out a little more of the nature of this danger."  Brioc replies to Captain Tolstoy.  "Does the creature only prey on humanoids, or has it attacked livestock?  Could you suggest someone to act as a guide for us, someone familiar with the lands around the town?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 10, 2003)

*The council*

"Ah, yes.  Scouting about.  Sounds very wise."  He nods his head thoughtfully.  "Can you help them, Tula?"

Tula sighs and raises her eyes to the ceiling.  "My business will suffer from my absense, but of course, this current crisis merits my utmost attention.  Of course I am at your disposal.  No one knows the lands around Sevastopol better than I.  Perhaps we could visit the sight of their previous visit."

"Are you fully equiped?  Do you want some specialty bows or weapons or equipment?  Or magical help?  Let's get to it."


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jun 11, 2003)

"I am well equiped already.  If we are to scout let us do so.  We do have things to attend to after we find this fog beast.  Where to first then?.  Khen stands from his chair and looks to his party.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 11, 2003)

Ehldannis looks to his companions, "We are commited to this then?"

"Very well", he sighs, "I am unsure if this diversion is wise for us to make but......, well it should be enjoyable anyway. So, where have these deaths occured then, are they in the same area?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 12, 2003)

> "I am unsure if this diversion is wise for us to make but... well it should be enjoyable anyway. "




_He and I have very different definitions of "enjoyable"_ thinks Octar, watching the meeting in silence.  He's nervous; this enemy sounds supernatural, and while he does not fear battle, he is, to a large degree, a supersitious country boy, and this beast....


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 12, 2003)

*The Council*

Suddenly a commotion is heard outside.  A young blond girl of 14 or 15 pushes past the guards to enter the chamber.  “My lords, “she gasps, “this mists are here again!  I ran to the keep as instructed from the fields, but my parents and sister aren’t here!  I think they were in the house!  They need help!”


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 12, 2003)

"Hmm, this phenomena is certainly timely in its manifestation. Let us investigate," Ehldannis turns to face his companions, "but let us exercise sober judgement, these folk obviously seek us to bear the burden of the threat with little reason to support our chances of success, other than that they feel we were 'called' here to save them. Caution and reason stand us the best chance of survival, rather than rushing in blindly in the hope that we are indeed the foretold saviours of this town."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 12, 2003)

Brioc seems alarmed at the girl's words.  "Goddess, I was hoping for a little time to prepare.  But we should investigate."  He turns to Y’dress.  "Do you have any blessed water?  I have heard it can prove an effective weapon against some creatures of evil.  And torches, we should have torches, as it may fear fire."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 12, 2003)

Octar gives Ehldannis a look of disbelief.  "Are you mad?  There are _people in danger_, and we should help them."  He states it like a self evident truth.  He turns to the nominal leader of the band.  "Good idea, Brioc, but no good if we're too late.  We should move quickly," he suggests.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 13, 2003)

*Flight though the fog*

There are torches along the walls of the windowless council chamber.  Grabbing these torches, the company exits the sturdy oaken door.  Where recently there was a bright sunny morning, there is now a thin mist.

“The mist has just been blowing in off the ocean” remarks a guard, clutching his halbert and clearly edgy.

“I have some holy water at the temple, but that is far out of the way.”  Says Y’dress.

“Forget the water, lets go!” says Tula.

The young girl leads the party out into the fields.  Of the council, only Tula accompanies the group, a long sword and throwing axe in her hands.

The girl runs swiftly through the fields of wheat, leaving the more heavily armored member of the company trailing behind.  Soon she pauses at the edge of a field, looking towards what appears to be a simple one-roomed farm house.  Between you and it stands a garden.  On the other three sides are tall trees, trailing into the woods.  The door stands open, about 50 feet away.

OOC:  I am going camping this weekend, with no computers in the vicinity.  I will post again in about 72 hours.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 15, 2003)

Nathaniel rushes in blindly, in the hope that he and his companions are the foretold saviors of this town, rushing along to keep up with the girl... As she pauses at the edge of the field, he puts a hand on her shoulder, and gestures softly to bring her to a crouch, then crouching himself, trying to remain somewhat concealed in the wheat, peering out carefully at the farmhouse.

He whispers: "You should stay back, and run again to the keep at the first sign of trouble... I promise here and now my life that I will not allow your family to come to harm, and that includes you: So for the sake of this vow, please heed my words." He meanwhile begins to unsheathe his sword, attempting as greatly intense and heroic look as possible, if only to ease this young girl's fears.

As the others arrive, he lays out a plan: "I suggest we approach in a tight formation, as we should expect no more than one adversary, and it is more apt to surprise us than we are to lay any sort of surprise on it -- the warriors among us in a wall around those with other skills, looking to all sides. If the family is in no apparent danger, then they take the center as we escort them back to the keep... Would you all agree with this approach?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 15, 2003)

"Right," says Octar tersely, holding his sword in two hands and wishing for a shield.  "Let's go, this waiting might mean their deaths!"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 15, 2003)

Brioc draws his scimitar, keeping the torch in his off-hand.  "Aye, let's get this over with.  Nathaniel seems to have a sound plan, and as Octar says, it can only do ill to tarry."

Shifting his blade to a ready position, Brioc quickly starts to move towards the farm house.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jun 16, 2003)

Khen positions himself behind the tougher members of his group.  and hoists his spear to throw at the first sign of trouble.

"Well then it appears we have no choice in the matter.  Let us hope this thing isnt as deadly as they claim."


----------



## Eldorian (Jun 16, 2003)

Glaucon steps quietly at point, keeping a keen ear out for any noises other than his companions following.  He stays low, with saber drawn, and is prepared for battle.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2003)

*The house*

The party approaches the small house.  On the other side starts a forest of tall moss-draped trees.  The fog is light, and visibility is good to about 50 feet.  The door is open, and the smell of blood meets your nose before your eyes reach the door.

You step into the house, and are greeted by a scene of gruesome destruction.  Although the furniture and physical structure is largely intact, blood and body parts are strewn about the room, on the walls and the ceiling.  Clearly, someone, or something, ripped the family apart.  After some inspection, you find four hands, belonging to three different people, so you can conclude that at least three people died.  Arms and legs appear to have been chewed on, and at least partially consumed.  

A more detailed study of the house reveals only minimal clues as to the attackers.  The teeth size seems slightly larger than human, and probably sharper.  The tracks are either skillfully concealed, or never really there in the first place.

Brioc leans over and sees a small stone figure under a bed.  He pulls it out.  It appears to be a rock figurine about the size of a human fist.  It is of a very fat, or pregnant, woman, with large, hanging breasts, and no head.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 16, 2003)

Nathaniel grows pale at the sight of all this.

He says quietly: "I'll go tell the girl to head back... She needn't see this. Will someone accompany me? Octar? Let me do the talking, though, please."

Once he can find someone to come along with him, he steps outside, trying not to look so cautious as he's being, still tense, but trying to feign high spirits... Along the way he rehearses to himself what he will tell the girl, assuming he makes it to her... assuming she is still there.

If he does arrive, if she is still there: "It appears that your family has left already... I would hurry to the keep, in case they're there. It would be unfortunate if they came looking for you." His spirits seem neither high nor low, simply neutral -- no need to alarm the child, or to put her too at ease.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 16, 2003)

Octar swallows hard, and turns away.  "Aye.  Aye, Nathaniel, I'll go with you."  _We were too slow...._

Octar does his best to put on a brave face for the girl; his success is limited.  It's hard to act calm after seeing something like that.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 16, 2003)

Octar swallows hard, and turns away.  "Aye.  Aye, Nathaniel, I'll go with you."  _We were too slow...._

Octar does his best to put on a brave face for the girl; his success is limited.  It's hard to act calm after seeing something like that.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jun 16, 2003)

"Clearly this beast needs to be destroyed; Savage.  Yet these bite marks are indeed intriguing"

Khen kneels three times in front of the three largest pieces of torso and with head bowed and hands claps murmurs the same phrase in Egyptian each time.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 17, 2003)

*September 26, day*

Tula grimaces at the sight of the carnage, but holds up pretty well.  Silently, she pokes around the cabin, and around the grounds, but if she finds anything interesting, she doesn't volunteer it.

[OOC:  Feel free to ask any more questions or take any more actions at the cabin, but I'll proceed somewhat]

By the time you've explored the vicinity, the fog has completely disapeared.  Tula trudges back with you, without speaking.  Finally she says.  "This will be worse than the slaver raids."  She plays her thumb along the edge of her throwing axe.  "I only pray that this dwarven steel will draw the blood of vengence."

[You are 'free' for the afternoon to shop, pursue anyone for further conversation or whatever you choose.  Please post any actions you want to take before nightfall.]


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 17, 2003)

Ehldannis's pale features blanch even paler at the sight of the carnage and his earlier boldness is forgotten as he stumbles about the cottage in a daze. He eventually pulls him self together within the safe refuge of magic. Visibly drawing himself together he makes several sequences of gestures whilst chanting in his lilting tongue words which seem both gutteral and subtle, eluding the grasp of the mind. His eyes flash briefly with a greenish glow and he then scans the surrounds of the cottage and even the dismembered bodies. 

After crouching on his haunches, musing on what he has seen Ehldannis then walks outside and calls out in Elvish to a raven sitting disinterestedly on the cottage roof. The bird flaps over and lands on his shoulder then begins squawking in a parody of conversation. Ehldannis and then bird exchange a short and bizarre sounding conversation before the bird launches into the air and flys away.


[OOC Casts Detect Magic and Detect Poison. Then sends his familiar to look around the area from above for any living creature "too big to be food" or any area of mist]


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 17, 2003)

After taking in all of the carnage Ecgthow spits on the cottage floor in a gesture of protection.

"So this is the work of the Wendol?  It will be good to destroy creatures such as this."

Ecgthow will then take some time to look for tracks in and around the cottage.

~Once back in the town and only in ear shot of his companions.~

"Perhaps we should set a trap for these creatures.  We know they like to attack with the mists.  Better to put ourselves in danger than farmers.  Also, I am curious what type of creature this 'Wendol' is."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 17, 2003)

double post


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 18, 2003)

"I like that idea very much, Ecgthow.  But how do we get it to strike when we wish?  We seem to be stuck on the defensive, responding to it's attacks.  Perhaps we could organize a system by which we can be notified as soon as possible of an attack, and respond- perhaps on horseback, for greater speed?


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 18, 2003)

Word seems to have spread about the “heroes.”  When the party returns to town with Tula, people take notice.  Farmers and merchants approach, smile, and want to shake hands.  Women hug and kiss the party (although the are too nervous to approach Khenemetsobek too closely).  “You’ll save us; thank you so much for coming!” they say in Greek.  A late lunch is served of the best the town can muster at the Inn.  Lamb and pig are roasted.  Delicate soups and ripe fruits accompany the meat.  Puddings and pastries come for dessert.  

Tula scowls at the festivities.  “That’s my store” she says, pointing at a large, well-kept building.  “Come get me if you want any advice.  No one knows the area outside of town like I do.”  Then she leaves to tell Rufus and Burne about what the party found in the farmhouse.  Angrinion shows up and joins the fun, drinking merrily.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 18, 2003)

> "I like that idea very much, Ecgthow. But how do we get it to strike when we wish? We seem to be stuck on the defensive, responding to it's attacks. Perhaps we could organize a system by which we can be notified as soon as possible of an attack, and respond- perhaps on horseback, for greater speed?




"Hrmph."  Ecgthow grunts in agreement.

"I think we should ask that all of the outlying farmers should move into the keep until the monster is destroyed.  Then we could spend the night in one of the homesteads and hope that the creatures come to us.  I think they will find us more difficult prey than simple villagers."  Ecgthow emphasizes his point by baring a few inches of his longsword from it's scabbard.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 19, 2003)

"Yes, the simple plans are sometimes the most effective."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2003)

Brioc holds the figurine he found in the farm house, studying the figure.  _Gods, protect this town.  Too many have died to feed this evil creature._  He mutters a few words of blessing for the departed spirits of the family, watching as Khen performs his own ritual for the dead.

_We follow different gods, but we are the same.  May his gods bring them peace as I pray mine will._  He places the figurine on the floor beside the remains of the bodies, before moving out of the house and back into the clean air.

"I never, ever want to see anything like that again.  We have to stop this... thing!"  He shakes his head, trying to remove the images forever burnt into his memory.  Sighing heavily, he makes his way back into the town.

"I too hope that your steel will take that foul beast's life."  He claps Tula on the shoulder.  "And many thanks for your help.  We may need your aid again."

While not in a festive mood, Brioc is sure to show his appreciation for the food and drink offered by the townsfolk, eating his fill.  He is careful to drink little ale, knowing he might need his wits later that day.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jun 19, 2003)

Khen will spend the day at the water’s edge collecting plant samples.  When he returns to the group he says, “Have we decided if the mists bring the beast or the beast brings the mist?  I wonder if the beast will come if I bring the mists.  That would let us be prepared for the beast although I have doubts that it would work; it could be worth trying."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2003)

[I'll give you another day to iron out your plan.  If you all agree on it, please present it to someone]

Ehldannis:  No magic or poison detected.  Your raven [what was its name?] circles the area happily.  "I'm so glad to be in the woods again.  Sailing on that ocean made me so nervous.  The land here is lush.  Perhaps we could stick around once we clear away all those nasties.  I don't see anything big in the vicinity."


----------



## Eldorian (Jun 19, 2003)

Upon seeing the carnage in the cabin, Glaucon pulls a scarf over his mouth and nose and inspects the bodies, to see if he recognizes any of the wounds.  He is slightly tight around the eyes, but otherwise little effected.

When greated by the happy villagers, Glaucon makes sure he impresses any good looking, young women.  Maybe there'll be some reward for this quest afterall.

Glaucon listens to the plan forming.  "Yes, if the beasts, they come with the mists, perhaps some magic could bring false mist, and we could set a trap up.  Perhaps with deadfalls and magic traps.  If the mists, they come with the beasts, perhaps scouts are in order, to spot a rising mist, and word could be brought back quickly and riders dispatched.  Seeing those bodies, I think it, or they, were beasts, and steel will be a weapon against them, as I had hoped."


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jun 19, 2003)

Khen's eyes go wide for a brief second, “Glaucon you err.  The mists I bring are as real as any that come from the Nile on a cold morning.  I would never ask the Scaled Lord for figments and illusions.”


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 20, 2003)

"I don't see why we shouldn't try -- unless it is particularly demanding of you, Khen... If it doesn't work, well, then we set out scouts... This bird of yours, Ehldannis, seems well-suited to the job."

Nathaniel seems bent on details throughout the evening, and deeply introspective -- there are several moments when you would almost expect him to stand up and rally on the troops, but he seems lost at what to say exactly. The sight at the farm house seems to have dampened his enthusiasm...


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 20, 2003)

So are you returning to the Inn tonight, or spending the night in a farmhouse on the edge of the woods?  Either is easily arranged.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 20, 2003)

"Let us try to lure the beast in with Khen's mists.  If that fails, then we should try Ecgthow's plan, and get the farmers to sleep in the town for tonight."  Brioc drums his fingers on the table.

"We should prepare, either way.  Holy water, in case that will harm the beast, and fire ready to hand, since that may unsettle it, given its fondness for mist."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 20, 2003)

Octar listens attentively to those more expierienced then him, trying to pick up stratagey from them.  He nods eagerly at the thought of ambushing the beast- the idea of it expecting to meat some helpless villagers and instead getting steel brings a grim smile to his face after what he saw earlier.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 21, 2003)

"Tarlli can certainly scout from the air, but she can only cover so much space. I suggest we recruit some of the townsfolk to set themselves on watch around the perimeter of the town ready to ride back at the sight of the mists."

"Let us make use of all the suggestions we have had concurrently. Seeing as we do not know when the threat will next strike, it would be prudent to evcacuate the townsfolk to the keep immediately. We can set ourselves in ambush in one of the farm steadings and Khenemetsobek can also call on his sea lord's magic to try and induce the wendol. With scouts posted we can also be ready to intercept trouble if it appears otherwheres."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 21, 2003)

*Angrinion*

I'll assume Angrinion is with you, for lack of a more likely voice.

"It it not feasible to evacuate everyone to the keep.  While you might be able to fit everyone in there for a few hours, it is much too small to accomodate everyone overnight.  It is fall, and the harvest season.  Food is our primary export to the Empire and the dwarves.  We must continue to work the fields in the day.  Given the situation, though, we might be able to find room for the farmers in town for the night.  I'll work on that.  It will take the rest of the day at least.  Will you want to occupy a farmhouse this night?  Torches, braziers and coals are easy enough to supply to you.  I'll send a boy to the Temple to see what holy water they can spare."


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jun 21, 2003)

"I suggest we try this at the water's edge if that is where the beast originated from."  Khen will wait till everyone is ready and given the chance to speak incase they had a better plan then will make his way down to the water's edge.

(assuming no one stops him.)

"Speak now if you are not ready for this to begin."

(assuming no one speaks up.)

Khen sticks the end of his spear in the mud at the edge of the water.  He holds his Ankh out before him and says in Egyptian, "Lord of Scales allow your mists to flow from me as they would the Nile."  As soon as he finishes water droplets start to appear on his skin and vaporize nearly as quickly.  Just a few seconds later the mists start to form and swirl around his body.  With a sigh and in greek, "Here goes nothing ready yourselves."

(OOC: casts Obscuring mist)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 21, 2003)

Nathaniel readies his blade, an intense look on his face... You can see the corner of his mouth twitch slightly, ready to lay forth the rhetoric of vengeance -- when the time is right.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 22, 2003)

The company stands with weapons ready.  I assume you are a little out of town & that Angrinion is with you.  You wait anxiously, but hear nothing but the soft noises of the woods and the stream.  When the spell's duration expires, you are again alone at the bank.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 22, 2003)

"That was anticlimatic," says Octar, seathing his sword.  "I guess we're on the defensive after all."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 22, 2003)

_(OOC: As I've hopefully remembered to mention before this -- can't keep track of where I've brought it up yet -- I'm going to be gone for the week. Manzanita, feel free to autopilot Nathaniel: First action in an encounter will be to begin a stunning oration about how triumph always goods over aberrations of nature or what have you, then attack at expertise 2 until he's down to half hp, then back off and full defense, but continuing oration of course  Feel free to deviate from this if there's an obviously more necessary thing to do -- CLW, for instance -- he'll pretty much respond to any other player requests.)_


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 22, 2003)

"Perhaps the wendol brings the mist with it then. Shall we go with Ecgthow's idea then and evacuate the villagers and set up an ambush?"

Ehldannis then turns to Agrinon, "can you make an enquiry of the townsfolk? We need stout fearted folk with fast steeds to serve as watchers who can inform us of the coming of the mists. They will not be asked to fight only to advise us of the wendol's coming."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 23, 2003)

Angrinion salutes smartly, albiet with a twinkle in his eye.  "I'll inform Rufus that the more remote farmhouses should be evacuated this evening, and you will be taking aboad in one."

This is worked out in fairly short order.  Several riders volunteer to post themselves at various points around the edge of town with instructions to ride to you if they spot a mist forming?  (At which point you would do what?)

The farmhouse selected for you is a simple one room afair about 20' x 30', with a door at either end, and one window, (glassless) covered by a wooden shutter.  Outside is a small fenced area for goats, an orchard of cherry and olive trees, and a small garden.  The forest ends about 50 feet to the North.

Please plan our any defensive measures you will take and watch order or whatever.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jun 23, 2003)

"As I figured.  It was worth trying at least.  To the farm then? I'll take first watch as I need to commune with Sobek anyway."

Khen will pick himself some olives from the farm's grove before taking up the guard.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 23, 2003)

"I will take my time alone during the first watch and should then be able to focus my attention outwardly for the remainder of the night. We must be ready to act at a moments notice to either defend this farmhouse or move towards where the mists are spotted, so I suggest those of you who wear armour to sleep in as much of it as possible, ......if that's not too much to ask." Ehldannis seems to suddenly realise that he was speaking rather authoritively with a bunch of humans who are very physically imposing compared to his small frame. "My apologies, you warriors don't need me telling you what to do in a situation like this, ...nerves that's all."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 23, 2003)

Ecgthow will settle into a space on the farm house floor and lay down.  He will not sleep during the night, but try to lay as still as possible to produce just that effect.  He will keep his Mithril Shirt on and have both weapons close at hand.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 24, 2003)

Octar spends an uncomfortable night in his brestplate, his shield and sword close to hand.  Every time he begins to doze off, dreams of being one of the slaughtered family, holed up in a house with mists all around, waiting to die jerk him to wakefulness.  Eventually, he gives up and goes to stand watch outside, taking comfort in the silent company of whoever is on watch at the time.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 24, 2003)

The night is clear and cold.  Those outside wrap what fur and blankets they have to keep warm.  

Do you light a fire?  There's a pit for it just outside the back door.  Any other precautions or preparations?  Any more volunteers for watch order?

I'll wait one more day for action postings.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 24, 2003)

Brioc light a fire, hoping to warm the house a little, before settling down to sleep.  He'll take his turn on the watch, filling whichever hour no-one else wants.

Wolf curls up alongside his master, perhaps a little more alert than the druid.


----------



## Eldorian (Jun 24, 2003)

Glaucon will sleep next to the fire, in full armor, because it's only leather.  He will take a watch if someone asks him, but otherwise sleep the whole night.  He's pretty good at waking up quickly, so not too worried about a battle starting while he sleeps.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 25, 2003)

One prior event to list:  Just before nightfall, a young man clad in leather armor wearing the insignia of the guard (a grey tower) rides up the cabin.  He efficiently dismounts and hands Brioc a small case containing four vials of holy water.  "Lady Y'dress informs you that this is all the holy water she could spare.  Good fortune to you, my lords."  He bows smartly and deparsts.

The night is cold and clear.  Those outside enjoy a fine veiw of the stars, and probably pass the time comparing the constellations to the sky where they were raised.

Swiftly then, at about 3 am, the mists come.  From clear sky, smokey tendrils of fog slither out of the forest, gathering rapidly into a thick mist.  Within a few minutes, you have difficulty seeing more than a few feet away.

Everyone please state your position, armorments at hand, etc.  I'll assume Brioc was at watch, with Octar out with him.  The fire is going.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 25, 2003)

whoops.  Don't bother downloading the above. Try this instead.  The forest is to the West, in this graphic.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 25, 2003)

Attempt #3:


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 25, 2003)

Ecgtow is reclining against the wall in C3, feigning sleep.  His sword and hand axe are both in hand.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 25, 2003)

Ehldannis steels himself against a sudden bout of shaking which he tries to tell himself is due to the mist and cold air. He falls back on his magic to give himself confidence to face the unknown threat that lurks outside in the mist. With a quick movement of his fingers and a whispered phrase, Ehladannis's eyes take on an eerie glow and he moves to a window of the cottage to scan the mists.


[Casts Detect Magic and scans the mists]


----------



## Eldorian (Jun 25, 2003)

Glaucon is asleep in J6, wearing his armor, with his sword and bow near his pack, which he's using for a pillow.  If someone wakes him up, he gets up, arms himself, and circles around the cabin, down on the map, to hide in the shadows there, away from the fire.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 26, 2003)

*The mist arives*

Ehldannis:  No day change has occured since you last cast detect magic and detect poison (& Khen cast obscuring mist).  Actually at this point, I can't find a spell list for Ehldannis.  Please repost this.

I'll play Octar and Nathaniel this encounter; Ehldannis, Khen, Brioc, please state your position.  & tell Octar and Nathaniel what to do and where to stand, if you're so inclined.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

Brioc readies his scimitar as the mists start to form, a vial of holy water in his other hand.  Wolf gets to his feet at his friend's obvious alarm, growling into the darkness.

"It's starting, lads, it's starting!"  Brioc calls into the house, before scouring the night-mist around him for any sign of creatures.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 27, 2003)

Ehldannis moves behind the armoured bodies of his companions [I6] and intones words of power as a screen of light materialises in front of him [casts shield]. He then scans the mist intently and calls out in a tremelous voice what he sees to his companions. 


[OOC: reposted character sheet including spells on the OOC thread]


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jun 27, 2003)

Khen was sleeping soundly beside the fire (K4).  When woken he will stand and say in Egyptian, "Scaled lord light my way." and his spear will start to glow a soft green.  He hoists the spear ready to throw at the first sign of the beast.

[ooc casts light on his spear.]


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 27, 2003)

*The Mists*

[Thanks for the updated sheet, Lloyd.   I know you'd given me spells before, but I lost track of them.  Since you'd already cast detect magic once 'today', I'll assume, based on your combat spell list, you were unable to cast it a second time. ]

Glaucon is awakened by Brioc's shout, and the growling of the wolf.  Otherwise, the woods and fields are eerily silent.  Even insect chirps seem to have stopped.  The mists thicken, obliterating the dim light of the moon and stars.  Even with light (such as Khen's spear and the fire pit, visibility is only about 5 feet.  (10 feet for Ehldannis)  Glaucon may want to rethink his movement, or find a lightsource.

The wolf sniffs the air, slowly its hackels raise.  He growls, then sniffs again.  Then he whines, barks once, and becomes agitated.  He circles and retreats behind Brioc, still whining.  The rest soon catch a whiff of musk.  Brioc thinks it smells like a large mammel.

[As an aside, at this point, I would like to handle things a little differently.  Since visibility is so poor, I would like you to only post in this forum what actions others can hear.  Email me your actions, and post only what sounds these would produce.  I think this will enhance the atmosphere of the upcoming combat (yes, it's coming!)  My email is ADfour76@aol.com]


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

You can hear Brioc murmur a prayer, and try to calm Wolf.

"Damn this fog!  We'd better stick close, or we risk losing one of us."  Brioc's voice calls out.  "Anyone with a free hand, grab a torch.  I want to try my fire theory out."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 28, 2003)

All that can be heard of Ehldannis is a fearstricken mumbling that goes over and over like a mantra, "come wendol come......come wendol come....."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 30, 2003)

*The mists*

Sounds can be heard now from the fields and forests around the cabin.  More than one creature seems to be moving about, in fact, sounds of walking can be heard from all sides.  After about a minute, a loud voice begins to grunt, growl, and click.  It might be someone speaking, but the language is unknown, and the voice seems more beast than man.  Vague, dim lights now seem to be visible through the gloomy mist, getting brighter.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 1, 2003)

*Attack*

Suddenly the night is rent by roars.  Shrouded shapes charge out of the mist, roaring like wild animals.

Nathaniel stands at the open East door to the cabin, and begins orating to inspire courage.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 1, 2003)

A crash is heard from the opposite end of the building from the fire.  A moment later Ecgthow bellows a mighty war cry.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jul 1, 2003)

You hear Khen's heavily accented voice yell, "Bearmen armed with axe and fire."  You hear a grunt and see the light surrounding Khen's spear move quickly against another lightened figure although the mists would prevent much else.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2003)

You hear Brioc praying to the gods again, and the sound of rustling leaves in the fog.  Then Brioc calls out in a language none of the party recognise, although from the tone of his voice you'd guess he's just asked a question.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 2, 2003)

*The battles in the mist*

[You guys are doing great with the posting!]

The battle seems to be raging all around you.  Your opponents roar like animals as they hack at you.  The dim glow of torchlight waves and bobs in the fog.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 2, 2003)

The sounds of chanting begin to rise above the surrounding chaos from where Ehldannis was last seen. The words grow louder in volume and more certain yet whisper a seductive song of rest and peace despite being undecipherable.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 2, 2003)

The thud of an axe conecting with flesh can be heard from inside the cabin, followed by Ecghtow's gravely voice shouting, "There are two in here."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 3, 2003)

*The battle in the mists, cont*

You hear a loud cry from the South, cut off in mid scream.  It is followed by shouting in the strange beast-language from the South, which is answered in the North and West.  All very close.  They are clearly communicating in some way.

Nathaniel's oration continues, making you all feel a bit better.  He seems to be heading south as he speaks.

Octar shouts "Hey - the grass is alive!"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 3, 2003)

Once more Ehldannis's lilting voice chants out phrases of arcane power, gaining volume and culminating in a loud clap followed shortly after by a canine howling.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jul 3, 2003)

You hear Khen say in Egyptian, "Scaled Lord defend me," which is followed by a quick flash of light.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 4, 2003)

*mist battle*

Your opponents continue to shout among each other, but the din of battle isn't as loud as it was.  Some seem to be dying or disengaging.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 4, 2003)

Ehladnnis's voice rises out of the fog in a reedy cry, "Ware, the beastmen are taking away any who fall. We must not let them escape." His cry is then followed by then sounds of spellcasting in a much stronger and surer voice.


----------



## Eldorian (Jul 5, 2003)

You hear the sound of bladed weapons thumping into meat, and Glaucon painfully yells, "Blast your eyes, bearman!" Then there are shuffling noises of combat from the south, followed  by a bubbly gurgle, and the thump  of a body.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 5, 2003)

Just a note to say we have guests this holiday weekend, and I'll have to take a day or two off.  I'll post again soon, probably sunday night.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 6, 2003)

Shouts of pain interupt Nathaniel's inspirational oration.  evidently, he, too, has been wounded.  

"Die, beast of Hades" shouts Octar from near the firepit.

Meanwhile, more animal yipping, in a higher octave, come from the south.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 6, 2003)

You hear Brioc call out in pain, then him calling out in Gaelic to Wolf.  He then calls back towards his companions.

"Watch where you tread!  I've cast a spell on the grass to entangle any who move into the area ahead of me."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 7, 2003)

Ehldannis's voice rasies again in a quick intonation of spellcasting, followed by a tired command made in Elvish to return and attack.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 8, 2003)

*Round 5*

Sounds of combat now only emmenate from an area about 15 feet south of the camp fire.  However, everyone now smells more smoke, and a light seems to be coming from the cabin.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jul 9, 2003)

You'll hear Khen say in Egyptian, "Scaled Lord bite deep."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 9, 2003)

*Round 6*

A scream is heard, and cut off quickly South of the fire pit, where most of the action is, by the sound of things.  Some sounds of combat renew to the West, and the a deep roar is heard over there again, like the one heard before combat began.  A few voices still shout back and forth in the strange language, but there seem to be fewer of them now.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2003)

You hear Brioc shouting what can only be a curse, although few of you can understand Gaelic.  His voice drops lower, the tone both worried and reverent.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jul 9, 2003)

Khen yells, "Damned Vines."  And you'll see the light he held go flying away from him.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 9, 2003)

Ecgthow's shouts and curses grow suddenly quiet for a few seconds, then the madman's howls errupt again and are answered by a booming animal roar.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 10, 2003)

The smell of smoke is distinct now in everyone's nostrils, and the fog seems backlit slightly, by a flickering light coming from the direction of the cabin.  No one has the luxury of investigating this, as the sounds of battle rage.  From the west, yaps of a wolf, roars of a bear, and battle cries of a Viking.  From the Southeast, Octar shouts "These damn vines!  I'll be free of them yet!"  And steel is heard to clash.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 11, 2003)

*Round 8*

[After this round, the battle is essentially over, and all concious characters are in the same basic area, so go ahead & switch back to posting actions on this thread.]

Nathaniel and Octar strike down two of the remaining enemies.  Ecgthow comes tearing out of the flaming cabin, landing face down in the grasping vegetation, coughing and gasping for breath.  Ehldannis casts a spell.  Khen and Brioc struggle helplessly in the vines.  (they failed their strength checks (DC 20).)

Nathaniel drops to his knees and shouts "Glaucon is here, in very bad shape.  I need a healer, quick!  I already used my heal spell on myself."

Sounds of animal roaring ceases.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jul 11, 2003)

"Then free me from these blasted vines quickly."  Khen struggles to free himself from the vines entangling him.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 11, 2003)

Just FYI, it looks like I'll be out of town this w/e with questionable internet access, so I may not be able to post again until Monday.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 12, 2003)

"Is everyone accounted for?", Ehldannis calls out in panic. "I just heard their leader call for them to take anyone who is sleeping."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2003)

"Aye, free one of us."  Brioc calls, pulling hard against the vines.  "Who do we have here?  Both Khen and myself are free, but I've not heard from Wolf since the fight began."

He raises his voice, yelling in Gaelic into the foggy night.  "Wolf, where are you lad?  Gods, if any have hurt you, I swear their blood will feed the worms!"  He falls silent, listening intently for any sound of his lupine friend.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 14, 2003)

Ecgthow can be heard moaning in the vines right outside of the cabin door.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 14, 2003)

*Round 9*

Khenemetsobek and Brioc struggle with the vines to no avail.  The effects of Nathaniel's inspiring oration expires.  Brioc can see Ecgthow, who seems to have been mauled by wild animals, a few feet behind him, remaining concious only by the viking rage that still pumps through his veins.  Octar picks up Glaucon's still bleeding body and charges into the whipping grass to take his body close enough to Khen to get him healed.  Octar succeeds in getting him in touch range of Khen, who is on the edge of the spell.  Nathaniel stares into the darkness, chest heaving, sworld and torch raised.  The sound of movement in the darkness is audible, but fading.  Sounds of flame can be heard in the cabin, and smoke is pouring out the door.  Ecgthow and Brioc, who are very close to the door, can feel the heat inside.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jul 14, 2003)

Khen stops struggling to free himself and lays his hands on Glaucon and says in egyptian, "Scaled lord heal this one for he is needed to fulfill your quest."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 15, 2003)

Ehldannis will lend what strength he has to help Brioc get untangled. "I believe that is everyone then. Perhaps the beasts were seeking to collect their own felled. I believe it was a close call for Glaucon though."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2003)

*quiet*

Khenemetsobek successfully heals Glaucon.  His wounds heal.  He remains consciousand his life is no longer threatened, but he is largely disabled.  (0 hp)  I'll assume Brioc heals Ecgthow, as well, bringing his hit points to 8, after his rage subsides.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2003)

Guilt Puppy and ThomasHobbes, please check in when you're back in 'town.'  I'll send you emails about what happened in combat, although my emails to you, guiltpuppy have bounced back.  (anyone else having trouble making long posts?)


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2003)

After a couple minutes, the entanglement ends.  Soon after, the mists begin to fade.  Soon, the woods are as they were before the combat began.  The tall trees sway in the slight breeze, the stars shine bright, and the crescent moon casts a subtle shadow over the scene.  Around the cabin lie eight corpses of your opponents.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2003)

Seven of these are the dressed in expertly sewn bearskin armor, and wield stone battle axes, primitive, but effective, as several of the party can attest.  One carries more advanced weapondry, a steel longsword, a beautiful dagger, and a shirt of fine mail under his bearskin.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2003)

He also wears a pair of black pearl earrings.  All of them are broad and squat, with wide foreheads, jutting brows and jaws, and hairy bodies.  Of the party, Ecgthow is (was)severly injured.  Nathaniel, brioc and Octar are also wounded.  The wolf is no where to be found.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 15, 2003)

"One of the beast mean, presumably their leader, instructed them to fall back to their rendezvous", Ehldannis announces as he studies the appearance and possesions of the nearest body.

After a short period of introspection crouched on his haunches he turns to his companions and musters up all his sureness of speech, "The Wendol is a mystery no more and there should be tracks leading to their hideout. I suggest we return to the town and once we are all well enough to continue travelling we do so. The townsfolk should be able to take care of things from here and we have bigger fish to.... _bake.... is that the expression?_"


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 15, 2003)

"There is more to this than meets the eye.  When I was fighting the bear-men at the back of the cabin, an old crone was outside.  She had a real bear and a wolf that were her companions.  Why do the Wendol only appear with the mists, and why do they only come every couple of hundred years?  It appears they eat their victims, so what do they do in the years they do not come to kill?"

Ecgthow winces as his broken ribs shift uncomfortably.

"I will go if we must, but I would also like to pit my strength against this mysterious and dangerous adversary.  Think of the Glory!"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 15, 2003)

_(Back at last... Will be gone again August 1 - 14, however, although I may be able to sprig up internet access at that time. Email me if you want to work out a way to leave Nathaniel behind during that period, if you don't want to autopilot -- I'm happy with your job, but as a DM I know it can be that-much-more to worry about.

As far as emails, my account was down shortly -- try again, but tell me if it's still not working.)_

"Perhaps like this bear it feeds til bursting, then finds a place to sleep for the winter... If this is the case, though, what sort of winter is this that lasts hundreds of years?"

"Does anyone recall if these mists are different than the others seen in nature? Which is not to say unnatural: But perhaps there is something special in the air, only there once every few hundred years -- when the winds are just right, or the sun is just right, or the stars are just right. Maybe all of them. I've known women who claim to see Fate in the alignment of the planets -- maybe the Wendol are like that, only coming out when certain factors are just right. Just right to _feed_..."

Nathaniel voice has grown almost clinical in its interest, but with the last line his eyes turn back towards the scene at the farmhouse...

"If we can discern these things, then maybe we can throw them out of balance. Drive the Wendol back to rest... Which would stop the killing right away, and give us time to set out a better plan to strike."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2003)

Brioc calls out "Wolf!" once more into the night, before sighing.  "We'll not find him in this mist.  Gods protect him until he gets back."

He turns to look a the bodies, casting a spell as he examines them (_detect magic_).  "Someone might wish to retrieve any gear those of us who were not on guard might have left in the house.  By the sounds of things, it's getting a little hot over there."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 16, 2003)

No magic detected on the corpses.  

I'll let you guys discuss things and make a tenative plan, or at least take some action.  You've got a few hours before daylight.  You're all quite tired.  You all feel you learned some things, and if you had some time to reflect on them you be better prepared for the next encounter.  (You've all gone up a level, but need a little rest and practice before it goes into effect.)


----------



## Eldorian (Jul 16, 2003)

Glaucon struggles to sit up, and breathes through clenched teeth.  When he opens his eyes he and sees the bear men, he points to the one armed with sword and dagger.  "There is the animal that ambushed me.  He was armed like that at least, it is hard to tell with these men, if men they are."  He gives a weak laugh.  "It is hard to fight back with a dagger and sword stuck you.  Thank you, Khenemetsobek.  Poseidon and your scaled lord might have some arrangement, for your healing was apt and timely.  What plans do we have now?"  He sees Ecgthow's wounds.  "I do not think we could take another battle."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 16, 2003)

Ehldannis listens with interest to his companions interpretations of the Wendol's reasons for coming. "Perhaps the crone is a sorceress or even a druidess given the bear and wolf that accompanied her. What think you Brioc? I would not be surprised if she is responsible for the mists and that they are simply a cover for their attacks. Why do they come though? I know that they tried to take Glaucon away when he was unconcious and a call was made by one of them to 'bring the bodies'. Given that they seem to have left all their fallen I can only presume that they were indeed after one of us. For what purpose, sacrifice, food, magic ritual? This is indeed fascinating, but can we afford to be sidetrecked from our quest?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 18, 2003)

Let me try to prod you into action.  Will you return to town or attempt to follow the tracks of your attackers now?  What will you take from the bodies of the fallen?  If you return to town, where will you go first?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2003)

"It seems likely to have been another of my order who attacked us."  Brioc replies to Ehldannis.  "Some druidic sects take there role to be not 'protector of nature', but rather 'savage killers'.  While my magical knowledge is not great, to my understanding it is only those who revere the deities of nature who can use plants to such effect."

Brioc kneels beside the corpse of the well armed warrior, taking the dagger, sword and mail shirt.  After a moments hesitation, he also puts the earrings in his belt pouch.

"These should fetch some gold at the market."  He comments, matter-of-factly.  "My oathes forbid me from using the sword and mail, but I'm sure they won't go to waste.  Or we can sell them as well, which might go some way to cover any money we may use as we travel."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 19, 2003)

The sword seems nothing more than a good quality longsword.  The dagger seems quite well made and is inscribed in an unknown language, which Ehldannis recognizes as Dwarven.  It states the name "H Balderk".  The earrings seem quite nice, and Glaucon estimates their value at 250 gp each.  The armor is chainmail, but very light and silvery, and very well made.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 19, 2003)

"If I'm not mistaken that mail is mithril, a treasure indeed to be found worn by these savages. Brioc, perhaps it would be better worn by one of our companions until such time as we may decide to sell it. These brutes must have been carrying their raids out against more folk than just this village to be equipped thusly."

Ehldannis pauses in thought before resuming speaking to all his companions, "I think by now you all know my thoughts on this side quest. However, I think by now I have also made it clear that my interest is piqued and I am willing to continue here rooting out the full mystery that is the Wendol, if that is what you all would do. I believe though that if we are going to investigate further we should track down these beastmen immediately. I know that some of you have been sorely hurt but I am willing to give over the two healing potions I carry with me and wait for recompense later, if it will allow us to hit these beastmen while they are hurt."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 19, 2003)

Ecgthow runs the chainmail through his caloused hands.

"This is indeed fine armor.  I suggest one of you wear it.  I will see if I can find some suitable tracks to follow these beast-men."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 20, 2003)

The armor could fit Glaucon easily.  Khen is rather small for it.  It could probably be adjusted for him by a smith.  Octar looks a bit big for it, but perhaps the straps could be adjusted to accomodate his muscular frame.  I don't have height/weight stats for Nathaniel.

Even in the dark, Ecgthow is able to pick up the tracks near the cabin.  Knowing what he is looking for, bear, wolf, and humanoids, he can identify where they enter the forest, though at this point, not how many men there were.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jul 20, 2003)

"I would wear not the skin of the earth, I wear only the skin of the crocodile for it is a blessing of the scaled lord.  I suggest we attempt to follow the crone's tracks before they can regroup... perhaps we can find them sans mist."  Khen retrieves his thrown spear.  "Before we go should I will tend to our wounded.  Who is injured?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 21, 2003)

_(Nathaniel is 5'8", 145 pounds... In any case, he's not apt to want armor any heavier than his own, at this point... It's on my character sheet, and I'm pretty sure I have the same copy as you, but then I might be wrong.)_

"Mithral, you say? I've heard stories of that -- strong, light stuff that shines most brightly under moonlight. We should keep and carry as much as we can, as I imagine it will be valuable. I'd like to see if perhaps a nice shirt can be fashioned from it, if we can find a skilled smith... Something that doesn't interfere too much with fluid movement."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 21, 2003)

"The tracks enter the woodline there,"  Ecgthow points into the dense trees.  "If we move quickly we may be able to catch them, especially if they are carrying wounded or dead with them."

"I could use some healing, if you have it to spare."

OOC:  Ecghtow will try to search for signs of the creatures carrying the wounded and blood trails etc.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2003)

"Aye, I took a couple of wounds from those bastards."  Brioc pokes gingerly at a cut on his arm, wincing as he does so.  "If you have any of your god's magics to spare, I would be most grateful for them."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 22, 2003)

The armor would fit Nathaniel too.

Ecgthow does see evidence that a body was dragged away, and there is some blood in the trail.


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jul 22, 2003)

Khen examines Brioc's wounds, "I will treat your wounds."  Khen applies a pultrice of herbs and says a short prayer in egyptian while treating each wound.

OOC:  Casts two level zero heal spells on each of Brioc's wounds.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 22, 2003)

Ehldannis hands out his two potions of cure light wounds, the first to Ecgthow and the second to whoever is in most need of healing [Ecgthow again if he is still the most wounded]. 

"Let us follow on their heels, hopefully they will not be expecting us to give chase. I must stress that I can provide no real help with magic, but can use a bow effetively if anyone can lend me the use of theirs."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 22, 2003)

Ecgthow will drink the (two)potions greedily.  After wiping his mouth on the back of his hand he will turn to Ehldannis, "Thank you friend, and here take this."  The tall Viking will unlash his shortbow and quiver and hand them to Ehldannis.


----------



## Eldorian (Jul 22, 2003)

Glaucon is still disabled at 0 hp. 

"If one of you godly men could impart upon me a bit more of your blessings, I would don the armor and be willing to hunt down these savages, though tracking men on the land was never my specialty.  What say you?"

Ooc, would Glaucon know of mithral?  I knew an elf once..


----------



## Khenemetsobek (Jul 23, 2003)

"I fear the scaled lord will not hear my pleas to heal your wounds until the morrow but I will treat your wounds with herb, silk, and needle."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 23, 2003)

Ehldannis' potions heal Glaucon by 7 (to 7 hps) & Ecgthow 6 (to 9 hps).  Glaucon dons the armor and finds it quite nice.  (Mithril chainmail per page 242 of DMG (email me if you want more info on it).)

Since I neglected to define this in the beginning, Octar and Ehldannis can have their horses if they wish.  (I'll assume Octar does, since he's a calvery man, and I haven't heard anything from Thomashobbes.)

Ecgthow and Brioc are both competent trackers, and for awhile the path is pretty clear.  But soon, the dragged person seems to have begun walking or something, and in the dark, you miss some things, and you are twice forced to double back to find the trail in the first hour.  You are heading Northwest, generally as day breaks a couple hours after you begin.  

The day of September 27 breaks clear and fair.  The party is happy to see the light of day, although it reminds them that they didn't sleep a wink last night, and they are tired, sore and injured from battle.  Surpressing a yawn, Glaucon suddenly notices a wolf standing on a boulder about 40 feet off the trail.  It stands motionless, and bears a striking resemblence to Brioc's friend.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 23, 2003)

Stifling a yawn Ehldannis suggests to his companions, "Perhaps we should just track down the Wendol to their lair, then return to the village to rest and re-equip. Then we can return and take the battle to them."


----------



## Eldorian (Jul 23, 2003)

"Brioc?  Isn't that your," Glaucon yawns, pointing at the wolf, "wolf?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 23, 2003)

By the way, Brioc was healed two hit points by Khen, taking him to 10 hps.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 24, 2003)

"If these creatures we are hunting are nocturnal then perhaps we should rest now and be alert at night, when they are most likely to attack...That does look like your wolf Brioc."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 25, 2003)

OOC:  Is Jarval on vacation?  I can't keep it all straight

I'll assume Brioc calls his wolf.  It comes.  It sniffs his hand, then rolls over at this feet, showing its neck.  It seems very glad to see him.

You travel another couple hours.  You stop for lunch in a thick glade of trees.  Your prey is evidently moving quite rapidly.  Brioc and Ecgthow have now decided you are tracking three humaniods and the bear, which Ecgthow is all-too intimately familiar with.  They move through the woods with ease, in a an efficient path.  They head West North West.  You've sighted deer and other normal forest animals.  No signs of anything dangerous yet.  In the distance ahead of you is a mountain range.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 26, 2003)

A (hopefully) minor revision, you're heading West South West.

After lunch you continue.  You suspect you've lost some ground on your quarry, but you continue on gamely.  At about 2 O'clock, the forests thin, and the land becomes drier and hilly.  Soon after that, you encounter what is a well-trodden path, wide enough to be considered a road.  The ground here is hard, and there is evidence of significant travel.  Tracking becomes difficult, but assuming your prey continued down the road, the path is clear.  After about a mile, you come to a large boulder carved similarly to the small statue found at the first house where the Wendol visited.  It looks like the body of a huge pregant woman, with a round belly, large drooping breasts and no head.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 27, 2003)

You work your way up to a nearby hill.  Signs of activity are evident, and you see small bands of Wendol hunting and traveling, but you seem to have avoided detection thusfar.  On the crest of the hill, you can see numerous wooden cabins below,  and many caves on a rock face opposite.  There appear to be hundreds, even thousands of Wendol living here, depending on how many live in the caves.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 28, 2003)

"Hmmm, if the villagers are expecting us to be the chosen ones who drive off this threat, they must be sorely mislead."

Ehldannis watches the Wendol go about their business with a fearful fascination. "One can only wonder that the Wendol did not attack in greater force given that they are an entire people rather than some small tribe. I suspect that tracking down the formula for greek fire will do more good towards defending against these folk than anything we can do here."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 28, 2003)

"How can these creatures survive for hundreds of years here with no one clapping eyes on them?  There has to be a reason and I think that reason will help us defeat this menace."  Ecgthow's lips break into a sinister grin, "Besides, what better way to enter the afterlife than staring down thousands of enemies with the fire of valor in our hearts?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 28, 2003)

Nathaniel claps a hand down on his companions back -- friendly, but still a bit more of a smack than a pat. "Ecgthow, we have another mission to complete, remember. Further, from the last battle I can tell you we stand no chance against these numbers -- it would take an army, and that is exactly what we need to raise."

"And I'll fight alongside that army, to the last breath, _if we have retrieved what we were sent to retrieve first_. But to fight alone, now, we would not only waste our own lives, but we would be letting untold others die and suffer as well. From these men, beasts, whatever you'd call them. From the Fire. We are _responsible_ for both, now, understand? Any life lost to them is lost to our carelessness and inaction as well if we fail to do everything in our power to take care of _both._"

His voice is quiet, but as intense as a sermon, turning from a simple chiding toward Ecgthow to a true call to arms, directed toward all in the group.

"Now, if the risk is minimal, perhaps we can try to find out more _information,_ which may aid the real battle -- one we should be sure shall happen, before we risk that we may not live to see it. Despite that, I think two of us should head back to the keep, to send word of what we know, and to rally arms."

"I've had some success with that in the past," he says modestly, but with a knowing truthfulness as well, "although if you'd feel safer with my blade here, we can try to work out something else."

_(Manzanita: Feel free to use this as the excuse for Nathaniel's absence when I'm gone -- again, Aug. 1 - 14.)_


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 31, 2003)

"Perhaps we need to weigh up what information we hope to gain by staying here against what we risk if we are noticed. The Wendol have obviously been here for a while and don't appear to be going anywhere. Personally, I would feel more secure if we had the opportunity to return at a later date and use magic to assist us."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 31, 2003)

Ecgthow stiffens noticably as Ehldannis chides him.  For a moment it appears that his hand twitches towards his sword.  

"My responsibility is to my Gods and my ancestors.  Neither of which are likely to be harmed by this 'Greek Fire'.  I am here at the request of my Thane to repay a debt for him.  That debt is to Brioc's master.  If he thinks we need to leave now then I am honor bound to go.  If not, then my place is here, paying my way into Valhalla with my courage and my blood."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 31, 2003)

Nathaniel pauses for a moment, taking in Ecgthow's words. His face shows, or at least means to show that he is considering them before reply.

"Friend, if you believe those are your only debts, and your only duties, then that is your right... But I like to believe there is something more than that."

Nathaniel, for once, seems content to leave it at that. He walks away, to argue his case with Brioc, and let Ecgthow to his own.

_(This should be my last post before I leave... Auto-pilot as you find appropriate. I should return around the 14th. My apologies for the absences of late...)_


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 31, 2003)

Please see the OOC thread for discussion of 3.5 rules adoption.  Is Jarval out?  The characters seem to rely on Brioc for aid in decision making.  You may need to go ahead and make one w/o him in this case.  Assume he agrees with a reasonable course (returning to Sevastopol in this case, I would think.)


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 2, 2003)

Ehldannis appears shaken by Ecgthow's comments and stares at him as if seeing him for the first time. Recovering his composure he averts his eyes and mutters under his breath, "It seems I have much more to learn about these humans and their Gods than I realised."

After a long pause, deep in thought, Ehldannis speaks to his companions, his voice laced with apprehension, "Is Ecgthow the only one who feels this way?" Then with more surety, "Regardless, I will return to Sevastopol. I have sworn a duty and will do my best to fufill it, with or without your assistance." After a few nervous moments looking to see if any of his companions will return with him Ehladannis turns and begins walking back the way they have come.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 5, 2003)

Brioc, Octar, and Nathaniel will follow Ehldannis back to town.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2003)

Those who return to town arrive at about midnight.  Their room at the Inn is available.  The innkeeper smiles, "The guard found the bodies you killed!  Good work.  You deserve a nice rest - I'll keep visitors out!"

Go ahead and submit your 3rd level stats.  We'll stick with 3E for now.  I'll send out emails w/experience, but you've all acheived 3rd level at this point.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 7, 2003)

Ehldannis happily locks himself away in his room when they return and his companions see or hear nothing of him until the next day, excepting the occassional curse or cheer in elven. He feverishly pores over his spellbooks and tries to apply what insights he has learnt to the advanced spells in his repertoire. At last though, Ehldannis emerges from the whirlwind of study and practice, exhausted but very pleased with himself.


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 8, 2003)

"I plan on watching these creatures and learning what I can of their movements and habits.  I suppose that the others will be after their precious 'Greek Fire' soon, so we had better work quickly."

Ecgthow will go about setting up a stand to watch the Wendol from a distance, using his Hide, Move Silently and Wilderness lore to the best of his abilities.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 8, 2003)

Ecgthow can still level up, and I will email you with your situation.  For the rest, you sleep soundly for about 12 hours, until noon of the next day.  Ehldannis, needing much less sleep, has spent some of that time researching new spells.  Octar and Nathaniel have become sick.  They assure you they will be fine, but want to continue to rest.  When you come downstairs to assuage your famished bellies, you find several of the town notables eagerly awaiting you. 

They all seem pretty cheerful, Burne (the mayor), Rufus (the wizard), and a servant.

Angrinion lifts his ever-present mug, and shouts "Three cheers for the Wendol slayers!"  

Rufus continues:  "We saw the dead bodies.  Was that all of them?  Are we safe?  We've had no more attacks since."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 8, 2003)

Brioc has been somber since the discovery of the Wendol encampment.  He spends little time in the town after returning with his companions, instead taking several hours to investigate the woods and fields around the town, contemplating on nature and the gods' works.  With his wondering comes greater understanding, and he returns to inn with a little more peace of mind.

The following morning he makes his way to the common room, looking gloomily at the assembled townsfolk, not wishing to be the one who will break this joyous mood.

_But such is your duty._  He thinks sadly to himself.  _And you may yet save these people, give them a future that could all to easily be wiped away by those creatures._  He holds his hands up, indicating that the crowd should quieten.

"We did indeed kill several of the Wendol, and we tracked after the survivors.  But what we found proved to be far from the end to the danger of the Wendol that we all prayed for."  He looks gravely at the crown, lowering his hands.  "We found what seemed to be a Wendol town.  Many hundred, perhaps even thousand of the creatures must live there, enough to need an army to scour them from your lands.

"I know this is ill news, but we may yet be able to aid you.  If we are able, we will return with an army, as many brave souls as will aid you good folk.  And my companions and I search for a secret, one which could turn the tide of any battle.

"And I am sure you will ask 'What good will this do to me?  It may be my family who must face these creature next.'  These words, I fear, may ring true.  However, there are tactics which may keep the threat at bay.  After dark, or when the fogs start to rise, any outside of the city should group together.  Many do no fall as easily as few.  And use the skills of any scouts in the area.  Stealth and a good knowledge of the lands may give you some victories over your foe.

"This is all the advice I can give you, along with my word.  We will return to the town, and we will return with men and arms to wipe away the corruption of the Wendol.  May the gods watch over you in this dark hour."

Brioc falls silent, watching the reaction of the crowd closely.  _There is still hope, there has to be..._


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2003)

The date is September 28.  It seems like more than a week since the party first met at the Inn of the Green Griffin on the Danube.  

Khen - are you still with us?  You haven't posted in over 2 weeks.

The tavern breaks into conversation as Brioc finishes speaking.  There is much argument and discussion of what to do.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 10, 2003)

Ehldannis looks for an opportunity to speak to Brioc out of earshot of any of the townfolk. "We are committed then to our original task, but what path will that take us? And what will our delay mean for finding those we seek?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2003)

*September 28*

_Brioc, feel free to respond to Ehldannis, as you can have a brief discussion, but I'll carry on._

Tula the merchant-ranger enters the tavern, followed by a well-dressed male Dwarf.  After observing the scene for a minute, she leads the dwarf to the table where Rufus, Angrinion and Burne sit.  They confer briefly, then Angrinion waves the PCs over to join them.  

“This is Thorvald Ironsplitter, “says Tula, and introduces him to the PCs in turn.  “He is from the Dwarven Colony of The Hold. “

Thorvald butts in at that point. He is balding, and grey haired, but seems sturdy and decisive.   “I’m a trader, and no bard, but I believe we Dwarves have fought this ‘Wendol’ of your before.  I have no desire to see this settlement wiped out.  I think you all should accompany me back to The Hold, and see if we can figure out how to destroy or drive off these creatures.”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2003)

"I don't know."  Brioc looks troubled.  "I wish I could tell what path is best, but I cannot leave these people to the mercy of the Wendol.  Besides, in the numbers we saw, the Wendol are a threat to every town and city within a week's march of here."

He frowns, and looks Ehldannis squarely in the eye.  "What choice would you make in my place?  I fear I am too quick to decide on a course, and have little headed your words, or those of our other companions."


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 13, 2003)

Ehldannis keeps Brioc's gaze and speaks with equal measure, "We _must_ look to the greater good. There is only so much that the few of us can do against the Wendol as we now know them to be. However, by continuing our original mission we can possibly avert a major threat to the entirity of your empire. Rome is the one thing that keeps all your peoples' from slipping into the barbarism of the Wendol. My people have watched over humanity for millenia and I am studied in the histories. If Rome falls, you lose everything you have struggled and fought for."

Ehldannis breathes out a sigh and gestures to all of his companions, "but in the end this company is one of men and you must all decide our path. I have given my council, but cannot pursue my duty alone. Therefore I will follow whatever decision you reach together, for good or ill."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2003)

"My people have lived for centuries without the help of the Romans, in what I like to think of as civilisation."  Brioc looks coldly at Ehldannis.  "Not all of the world needs to be taught how to behave.  I help Rome because I belive it serves some useful purpose, not because my country needs educating.

"To my mind, the best course is for us to continue our search for the Greek fire, but this does not stop us from trying to find some good men to follow our cause.  You never know when an army might be useful."  He smiles.  "How do the people of this country regard Rome?  Given the threat that the Wendol represents, I'm sure they could be persuaded to send a legion to deal with them."


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 14, 2003)

"Yes, my apologies, I forget sometimes that your peoples' are not all united in purpose or outlook. My people have always seen the civilising influence of Rome as sign that humanity is maturing. Sometimes it is easy for an outsider to overlook the price that it has also cost for peoples other Rome itself."

"As for sending for help from Rome, I believe we are currently outside the empire's borders. This settlement would have undoubtably called for outside help if there was any forthcoming. Still, now that we have exposed the threat of the Wendol to be disappointingly mundane, perhaps we can convince the people of this region that they can deal with it themselves through a conventional mercenary force."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 18, 2003)

Brioc smiles and nods, accepting Ehldannis' apology.  He mulls over his words for a moment.

"Hmm, mercenaries tend to be both expensive and untrustworthy.  That said, defeating the Wendol may require such men.  A shame that we are outside of the Empire, but I know little of its borders."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 18, 2003)

OODM:  Please allow me to repost my last entry now the conversation has trailed off.  I've modified it slightly.

Tula the merchant-ranger enters the tavern, followed by a well-dressed male Dwarf, and another, younger looking dwarf. After observing the scene for a minute, she leads the dwarf to the table where Rufus, Angrinion and Burne sit. They confer briefly, then Angrinion waves the PCs over to join them. 

“This is Thorvald Ironsplitter, “says Tula, and introduces the older dwarf to the PCs in turn. “He is from the Dwarven Colony of The Hold. “

Thorvald butts in at that point. He is balding, and grey haired, but seems sturdy and decisive. “I’m a trader, and no bard, but I believe we Dwarves have fought this ‘Wendol’ of your before. I have no desire to see this settlement wiped out. I think you all should accompany me back to The Hold, and see if we can figure out how to destroy or drive off these creatures.”


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 18, 2003)

The door to the inn opens and a slightly out of breath Ecgthow enters the common room.  He immedietly walks to the bar.

"Mead or Ale whatever you have at hand."

After downing the mug in one smooth motion, he gesuteres for another and joins the group.

"I have watched the Wendol for over a day and this is what I have learned.  There are thousands of them in the camp.  They send out hunting and foraging parties regularly, so there is the potential to ambush small groups, one at a time.  Since the settlement seems to be permanent, and they have their food needs readily available, there must be some other reason for the recent attacks on the settlers.  It may be possible, unfortunately, that there is another way to stop the cannibals without an all out fight."

Ecgthow will sit down and listen to what the others have to say.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 19, 2003)

Ehldannis stares in open wonder at the dwarf, having never seen one of the mountain-folk before. He realises with a start that he is being impolite at hastily draws himself together and averts his gaze. 

"We have just, some of us more recently than others, returned from the Wendol's settlement to the northwest. I think pooling our knowledge would be worthwhile and hopefully we can arrive at a solution for the people of Sevastapol."


----------



## doghead (Aug 19, 2003)

_So Brioc is here at the inn, and he has companions with  him. I wonder if Octar is one of them?

Already he has saved the town from savages. A capable man, or group of men. 

But is this what grandfather sent me to do? I know which end of a sword to hold, but am no soldier.

I shall find out soon enough, I suppose ..._

The creak of the door announces another arrival at the inn. A slender dark haired man in travel worn clothes. Spanish in appearence, but with his hair braided at the front and tied back behind in the style of the Gauls. His eyes sweep across the room, then back again, slightly troubled.

_Ah, this will not be as easy as I thought. There are several obvious stangers and adventurers. But which is Brioc? A pity they could not all be sitting at the same table. Now with a little less haste and a little more thought you could have avoided  this connundrum, Marcus. You have become careless on your trip. I should ask the bartender but I am weary and wish this to be done with ...._

"My name is Marcus Romirez and I am looking for one called Brioc."

His voice is firm and clear, and carries easily across the room.

_for better or worse it has begun ..._


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2003)

Brioc looks towards the door as he is asked for, stepping forwards, Wolf at his heels.

"I am Brioc Ap Llwyd.  If you seek me, what is your business?"  He looks curiously at the man's slightly peculiar appearance.

_Hmm, an odd one, this.  Carries himself like a Gaul, but his face seems to lend itself more readily to the south.  As always, time will likely give an explanation._


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 19, 2003)

Let me sum up the situation a little, for players old, and particularly, players new.

The tavern is bright and clean.  A large central table is the center of attention.  The other tables are populated by merchants and farmers.  At the center table sits 8 men.  The recently entered viking warrior, dirty, and stinking of sweat, blood, and earth.  He looks like he's been living in the woods for days and fighting bears.  An exotic looking elf, and an exotic looking human, wearing leather armor and a scimitar, wolf at this feet.  There is also an old man, frail, and dressed as a mage with a staff and conical hat.  Another man of late-middle age, wearing heavy armor, a sword, and rich clothing.  He is evidently of some authority in these parts.  The last man at the table is good looking, young, with long black hair, a red bandana, tall black boots, leather armor and a scimitar.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 20, 2003)

...and a dwarf


----------



## doghead (Aug 20, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"I am Brioc Ap Llwyd.  If you seek me, what is your business?"  He looks curiously at the man's slightly peculiar appearance.
> *




"Greetings Brioc ap Llwyd. I am Marcus Romeriez, grandson of Mordrue."

Marcus makes a little bow. A faint smile plays around the edges of his eyes.

"That is a fine animal you have with you.

"Some time ago, Mordrue was asked to replay an old debt. I am that repayment, and I am here to assist you in whatever it is that you have been set to do.

"I apologise for being late. I was waylaid by a sickness that would not let me go easily. Another agreed to come in my place, but I don't see him amoung your number at the moment. A Roman named Octar?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 20, 2003)

*whoops*

That's right.  Also two dwarves sit at the table.  One older and richly dressed.  The other younger, wearing heavy armor and a heavy mace.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 20, 2003)

_(Back! Will have 3rd-level stats for you soon...)_

Nathaniel mulls over the situation, seeming more thoughtful at the moment than outright concerned.

At first chance to catch Brioc for a quiet conversation, he spells out his thoughts.

"I'm finding myself a little troubled by the fact that we have such a large camp out there, and such a relatively small number of attacks out here. From the numbers alone, we know that only a small portion of that population could have participated in them... What does that tell us about the others?"

"I have the sense that perhaps the settlement we saw is not to be blamed, on the whole, for these killings. Perhaps it is only a small segment of their culture, though, some renegade group, perhaps under the control of the woman with the bear..."

"In any case, I do want to talk more with the dwarf, see how likely it is we can get his countrymen on our side... As long as war is a possibility, I'd like to know we'll have an army with us to see it."


----------



## Thels (Aug 20, 2003)

Dhormuin sits at the table drinking his ale, paying attention in the people that all sat down on the same table, overhearing their conversation trying not to show too much interest. He decides to just listen for now, seeing where the conversaion leads to first.

OOC: Description is in the RG.


----------



## doghead (Aug 22, 2003)

"Anyway, my questions have waited many days, they can wait a while more. But the Priest",  nodding in the direction of the table, "seems eager to have words with you, and my poor parched throat is demanding attention. So, with you leave ..."

Marcus turns and walks over to the bar to order a drink.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 23, 2003)

"Nathaniel, your words bear much thinking but there is one problem that I can forsee in pursuing that line of reasoning, namely that these attacks have been happening sporadically over generations of human lives. The attacks do not seem the precursor to invasion by a greater force, perhaps they fill some role within the culture, such as a coming of age ceremony in a warrior culture or part of some religious ritual, albeit a bloody one."

Ehldannis turns to speak to Marcus when he returns from the bar, "My greetings, I am Ehldannis. Octar is unwell at present but your presence is welcome in our company."


----------



## doghead (Aug 23, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *Ehldannis turns to speak to Marcus when he returns from the bar, "My greetings, I am Ehldannis. Octar is unwell at present but your presence is welcome in our company." *




"Greetings Ehldannis," Marcus replies, wondering if he got the inflection right. 

"I am Marcus Romeriez. I am relieved to have finally made it into your company. I glad that I didn't misjudge Octar. I hope that he does not have what I did, for if he does he will be a very unhappy man right now.

"I must confess that I am curious as to what purpose brings you all togther, whoever you all are, as I must admit that I also know nothing more about that than what you have revealed so far."


----------



## doghead (Aug 30, 2003)

"Which is not much," he adds with a wry smile.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 30, 2003)

"Aye, speak with the dwarf.  You may be right, and that's good clear thinking you're doing.  I will join you in your discussion, but first I'd better explain the nature of our mission to Octar's friend."  Brioc responds to Nathaniel.

Beckoning over to the nearest barmaid, Brioc buys Marcus an ale before continuing to expand on his goal.  "Some of our group's goals would be better discussed in private, but for now know that we seek something of great value that was lost many, many years ago.  Helping the good people of Sevastopol is not a part of this quest, but I cannot refuse aid to them, least of all after having seen what the raids of the Wendol do."  He falls silent a moment, the memory of the dead family still all too clear in his mind.

"Some of this you may already know from the townsfolk, and perhaps some from Octar, but ask me about that which you still wish to know more of.  As I have said, some answers will have to wait for less crowded surroundings..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 31, 2003)

Nathaniel makes his way over to the dwarf, offering to buy a drink.

"You say your people have fought the Wendol before? May I ask in what context? You see, I have a suspicion that it will not take bloodshed to end bloodshed -- but we may need an army to threaten with. What these Wendol, as a whole, know of or think of these killings is a mystery to us... We only know that _some_ have participated. Perhaps a direct confrontation, with a strong army at hand to enforce negotiation, will give us the leverage we need to make it _their_ problem, whether their society has sanctioned these killings or failed to stop them... But before we know that's a good plan, I'd like to here more about your people's experience with them, how strong they are in battle, what had brought you to battle... To know as much about them as possible."

"And further, if we were to need an army, what chance would you give us that your people could band together in solidarity with these people, to battle for the common good?


----------



## doghead (Aug 31, 2003)

*Marcus, Ehldannis, Brioc | Tavern*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Beckoning over to the nearest barmaid, Brioc buys Marcus an ale before continuing to expand on his goal.




"Ah, two ales. That must be an omen of good fortune I think."



			
				Jarvel said:
			
		

> "Some of this you may already know from the townsfolk, and perhaps some from Octar, but ask me about that which you still wish to know more of.  As I have said, some answers will have to wait for less crowded surroundings..."




"The Wendol, tell me of them as they are the matter currently at hand. I know nothing of them, unless it is by another name. From the villages I gather that there was a battle, and some people were slain before you slew the Wendol. But from what I have heard in here, there are more, many more."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 2, 2003)

The barmaid refuses Brioc's coin.  "For all you're doing for us, the least we can do is serve you freely.  We are so afraid, sir," she shakes her head, "we are all close to death, this day.  Only your brave company stands in the way."

Thorvald Ironsplitter answers Nathaniel's question.  "These 'Wendol' as you call them, have come before, and we have beaten them.  It's been some time, has it not, even for dwarves.  The last time they were here was before I was born.  I don't remember the details.  That's why I suggest you visit The Hold.  I've not completed my business here in Sevastopol yet, but I was planning to send my assistant Dhormuin back with a wagon of goods.  You could accompany him and speak to the elders.  I'm sure they could tell you how we got rid of them last time.  They probably know all about these monsters.  What do you say?  I'm sure the townsfolk here could provide you with horses.  My wagon will be ready in the morning."


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 4, 2003)

Ehldannis listens with increasing interest and turns to Brioc. "Whilst you realise I am logically in favour of dropping all ties to the Wendol and continuing our original quest, I..., well...  I am intrigued to say the least at the prospect of visiting a Dwarfhold and speaking with their elders and perusing their histories. Purely for curiosities sake of course....., we do have bigger fish to....._fry?_ I do believe I used the correct idiom that time did I not?"


----------



## doghead (Sep 4, 2003)

*Marcus, Ehldannis, Brioc |Tavern*

"I would be interested to see that as well. But as I know little of the original reason for this fellowship, I can't say whether it would be a good idea or not to do so."


----------



## Thels (Sep 4, 2003)

"As wud I!", the young Dwarf joins in. "I've b'n told 'bout the raid'ngs, but ye lads seem to know a bunch 'bout em. Me name be Dhormuin Blackbeard, Dhorm for friends. Me, I seem to be returning to the Hold anyhow, but I wud like to know who wud be trav'ling with me. The Hold's a good place, not narry's big as the outside, but still be big." Dhormuin pauses for a moment to take a sip of his ale. And then another sip. "Are ye lads plan'ng on taking on those raiders? I'd gotta return the wag'n, but mebbe after that... If ye lads have a plan, that is! Me no wun to die fer naught. No, no, not me." After finishing, the Dwarf returns to his ale.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 4, 2003)

Rufus speaks up.  "We would appreciate any help you dwarves can offer.  With this group of heros, surely the wendol don't have a chance."  He addresses the PCs, "We've always had good relations with the dwarves of The Hold, although we've never had a cause to have any sort of military alliance.  I'm not sure if they...uh...well, we may speak of it more later."


You have several more hours of daylight tonight, if anyone wanted to do anything in town before leaving for the Dwarven Hold in the morning (if you go).  As you've found out, the villagers will give the PCs virtually anything they can w/o charge.  (any basic equipment not excessively expensive from the PHB.  & if you're interested in something else, ask.  The 'free' part at this point only applies to the original PCs.)  I think a couple of you might have other things you'd want to do as well.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 5, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> "Whilst you realise I am logically in favour of dropping all ties to the Wendol and continuing our original quest, I..., well...  I am intrigued to say the least at the prospect of visiting a Dwarfhold and speaking with their elders and perusing their histories. Purely for curiosities sake of course....., we do have bigger fish to....._fry?_ I do believe I used the correct idiom that time did I not?"




"The correct idiom, yes, but your logic I doubt... We have after all invested a good deal of time into this already, and a short journey to this Hold -- where perhaps we can get everything all tied up, or at least set in motion a process which can continue without us for as long as it takes to accomplish our other duties -- well, that doesn't seem like much more of a sacrifice. However, if we simply move on now, and forget all about this, first we have failed to meet the duties of basic decency, and beyond _that_ we will have to explain to our employer, 'oh, apologies it took us so long, but we got tied up for a while _thinking_ about helping out some people. I mean, we decided not to, but we decided it was the right thing to at least kill some time _looking into_ doing the right thing.' This sidetrek may not put us in good favor in either case, but to see it through properly redeems us more to our employer, and is by far better to the people here."

"It's unfortunate, friend, if you are more commited to the cause of logic than the cause of good -- but by either cause, or course of action is clear. We need to go to the Hold, find out what we can there, and make whatever deal we need to make."

With that, he turns to Dhormiun.

"So, when will we be leaving?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 6, 2003)

"My logic you _doubt?_ I'm sorry my friend but that statement makes little sense to me. Logical reasoning is either correct or fallacious. If you have doubts, perhaps you need to explore the process more fully and decide whether you agree or disagree with certainty. I will take the liberty of infering though that you believe me to be acting irrationally by having mixed interests. Quite the opposite I believe, I am merely in the process of weighing priorities through discourse and am even yet still to make a decision." Ehldannis grins at Nathaniel, "you see my desire for knowledge and my sense of curiousity are plainly at war with my sense of duty, and not possessing perfect self knowledge I am unsure yet which will win out. Even then I must consider what direction the rest of our company will be led and re-evaluate my still uncertain stance as each of your opinions are spoken aloud."

"That said, as I have already mentioned to Brioc, both objectives effect your peoples more directly than mine and I am willing to go along with whatever the majority chooses, regardless of my personal preference. I am of the opinion though that our original goal is of greater importance and I believe there is little that our company can do against the Wendol, that fate lies in the hands of an army or of diplomats. As it is we have driven off the Wendol attacks for the present moment and gained some knowledge of their nature and that I believe has been productive use of time, even if not in the order of our main quest. I do not believe the Wendol pose a threat to the Empire, whereas the formula conceivably does and therefore should be our priority. Is it any less _good_ to protect all of Rome? I do not know, so I seek to use logic to guide me, and logic tells me that the greater threat should be given precedence. However, logic allows me to consider that if my companions seek first to resolve the issue of the Wendol, I should lend my aid in the attempt to speed that task, and if by assisting my companions I happen to fulfill my personal desires to visit a Dwarfhold then all the better", Ehldannis chuckles, "for you should know Nathaniel, that although logic guides me, it does not rule me any less than my curiousity."

Ehldannis blushes and smiles nervously at his companions, suddenly self concious after he ceases speaking.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2003)

"A visit to the Hold may serve both of these goals."  Brioc adds.  "There is nothing to say we must speak only of the Wendol to the dwarves, and who better to ask about long-lost alchemical secrets.  Yes, let us go to the Hold, and we may yet bring ourselves closer to our final objective."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 7, 2003)

"Well, goodnight, then.  And thank you, noble dwarves, for your offer of assistance.  With the dwarven knowledge and these heros' courage, we cannot but triumph."  Says Burne.  The wizard then nods at the warrior, and he and Rufus stand to return to their keep.  Angrinion waves them goodnight with his pint of ale and stays at the table.  

A neatly dressed and perfectly groomed young man approaches Brioc.  "Sir, " says Mendicus, "would you like me to accompany you on your mission tomorrow, or would you prefer I remain with our two stricken companions?  I think the townspeople would be perfectly capable of taking care of them if I accompany you."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 7, 2003)

Octar groans and rolls out of bed.  The illness has passed, but it has left him hungry, thirsty, and groggy.  He stumbles over to the wash basin in his room, splashes his face with water, and heads downstairs.  As he enters the main room, sounds assault his ears, and he does his best to quickly sit down next to Brioc, whom, with some effort, he spots.  He nods in greeting to the others at the table with a mumbled "Morning", and then catches the attention of a passing serving girl.  "Water, please.  And food- lots of it."  With that, he turns back to the others.  "So, what'd I-" he begins, than does a double take and leaps up.  "Marcus!" he says in surprise, noticing the man for the first time.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 8, 2003)

*September 29 8 am*

_I'll keep this moving, since it seems everyone wanted to visit the Dwarven Hold, but keep up the dialogue!_

The day dawn cold and gray.  Angrinion sleeps in, but evidently he had arranged for horses and warm clothes to be provided for the party before he had turned in.  Tula, the merchant Ranger, sees you off in the morning.  

"It's a two day ride to The Hold," she says "You should get there tomorrow evening.  You'll need the warm clothes too, I think it may snow.  Good luck with the Dwarves.  They are important trading partners, but they've never been particularly friendly beyond that.  Thorvald is my friend, but we'll see if the elders really give you much help.  Be wary what you tell them; they care only about themselves."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 8, 2003)

*9/29 cont*

Everyone who wants a horse is provided one.  Octar and Ehlannis have theirs brought out, healthy and happy to be on the road.  Dhormuin sits in the wagon, where there is room for two.  The wagon is about 12 feet long and drawn by two draft horses.  It is laden with boxes and barrels, mostly expensive food items such as dried fish, wine, figs, dates, jerky and cheese.  There are also several bolts of fine linen, and some books on architechture and astronomy, all boxes up.

I'll assume everyone else rides horses, unless you tell me differently.  Please chime in with the position you'll be taking in the group, weapon at hand,etc., or questions before you go.  There are six of you going (maybe seven, if Brioc asks Mendicus to accompany them.)  Unfortunately Ecgthow falls ill that evening and seems to have the same symptoms as Khen and Glaucon.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2003)

"Aye, come with us."  Brioc replies to Mendicus.  "We might need your help, and I'm sure Khen and Glaucon can look after themselves.  The townsfolk seem to have taken a shine to us all, so I'm sure they'll get the best of treatment."

**********

The next day, Brioc is up early, and out inspecting the horses.

"Fine animals, they've given us.  They're showing quite some trust that we'll bring them back."  He smiles, enjoying the outdoors, despite the dull greyness of the dawn.

"No sign of Ecgthow?  He's ill, you say?  I'm sure it must have been something they eat.  I hope none of us fall foul of it while we're on the road."  Brioc quickly loads his gear onto a horse as he chats.

As they start on their journey, Brioc sends Wolf off ahead of the group, partly to scout ahead, but mainly so the horses aren't bothered by his proximity.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 9, 2003)

The next day Ehldannis is up early, packed and horse saddled. Depite his insistance on continuing to debate the merits of the parties decision to head to the Hold rather than continue the search for the formula, his companions can't help but notice the big grin on his face or the multitude of curious questions he fires at the Dwarves.

As they travel Ehldannis patrols his horse around the flanks of the group (when not talking), "as I am suited to with my superior vision", but spends most of his time looking at plants animals and the scenery. Tarlli however scouts the skies above, with the instruction to return to his master if he spies any 'man-things'.


----------



## doghead (Sep 9, 2003)

In the tavern.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> <snip>With that, [Octar] turns back to the others.  "So, what'd I-" he begins, than does a double take and leaps up.  "Marcus!" he says in surprise, noticing the man for the first time.




"Octar. As happy as I am to have recovered to be here, I am as happy to see that you have done the same."

Marcus reaches over and siezes Octar's hand with both of his for a moment.

"It would seem that we ride out tomorrow to visit the Dwarves. We shall have plent of time to share stories. Now did someone say something about food? I'm starving."

Outside, the next day.

Marcus is pleasantly surprised to find his horse brushed and saddled when he arrives outside. As he gives everything a once over, he greets the others as they arrive, getting names where he has not been introduced. He straps the last of his gear onto his hourse and mounts up. He hangs his crossbow, uncocked,  from his pommel for easy access and loosens his sword in its sheath one more time.

As they ride he chats with Octar about what has happened since they last met, unless asked to do something specific.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 9, 2003)

*September 29, 2 pm*

The morning ride is uneventful.  Marcus and Octar catch up on news and the happenings of the party.   Mendicus rides alongside Dhormium in the wagon, smiling politely and saying little.  At noon, he does break out a tasty lunch of olives, fresh bread, feta cheese, apples, pistachios and wine.  Ehldannis chats with Dhormium, displaying his fluent command of the Dwarven tongue, much impressing the dwarf, who has never met an elf before, let alone one so knowledgeable about the ways of the dwarves.  From Dhormium, the party learns that The Hold is an ancient, though isolated Dwarven stronghold.  It was granted to them approximately 3500 years ago by the ruling Melnibonean Elves in return for their aid in combating a now-extinct race of intelligent lizards.  There are no other nearby Dwarven enclaves, and Sevastopol is their main trading partner.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 9, 2003)

The land is beautiful, with clear streams, green pine trees, and snow-capped mountains miles ahead.  Game is ocationally seen.  Dhormium is only barely familiar with the path, having first traveled it on his way to Sevastopol a few days earlier.  He keeps his eyes out for an abandoned farmhouse, his next landmark.

It is Brioc who first notices the flying creature.  From over a hill to the East a shape emerges.  It is too far away to determine its exact nature, but it is clearly heading directly for the party.  It has large wings on it’s back, a large head, a long thin tail, and seems to have four legs.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2003)

Brioc reins in his horse, squinting at the shape in the sky.

"Something's heading our way."  He calls out to his companions.  "Not sure as to what just yet, but it can't hurt to be prepared, eh?"  So saying, he takes out his sling and a bullet, readying the weapon.

"Might be an idea to call your bird in."  He adds to Ehldannis.  "We don't really want to find out if whatever it is feels like a snack on the way..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 10, 2003)

On Brioc's warning, Nathaniel draws his shortbow and quickly nocks an arrow. He looks for a tight cluster of pines, or something else to give them overhead coverage nearby.

"Let's try to pull back somewhere defensible, more defensible than the road at least... We may have to abandon the wagon momentarily, but I'd rather lose it than our lives."


----------



## doghead (Sep 10, 2003)

Marcus glances up at the sky, then around them. He hooks his foot into the crossbow dangling by the saddle with a heave, cocks it. 

Returning his attention to the party, he prepares to follow their lead.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 10, 2003)

Octar, who had his bow strung and an arrow knocked regardless, comes into a slightly more attentive position.

"If it is but a beast, only living things will draw it's attention.  Let us hide ourselves and our horses, and see what happens."  With that, he dismounts and, leaving his bow with his horse, frees the draft beasts, and leads them all into the nearest bunch of foliage that provides cover from above.  Once there, he ties the two draft horses to a tree and mounts his own steed, readying his bow once more.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 10, 2003)

Ehldannis watches the flying creature with wonder before snapping himself back to awareness of the possible threat. He utters a return command to his raven and then moves into trees, continually stopping to look up and admire the great beast. "I wonder if it's a dragon?", he queries with all too much eagerness.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 10, 2003)

The foliage is pretty thin in the area, but Octar does manage to tie the draft horses to a nearby pine tree.  By the time he remounts, the creature is quite close.  It swoops in somewhat slowly, about the speed of a trotting horse, and circles the party from about 40 feet away, about 15 feet off the ground.  It resembles a large lion, but with an intelligent face, large bat-like wings, and a tight knot of quills on its tail.  Nathaniel, Ehldannis, and Dhormium recognize it as a Manticore, though none has ever actually seen one before.

The horses react to its musky scent by twitching and snorting, and seem ready to bolt, except Octar’s warhorse, who is steady under his rider’s confident hand.

After one circle around the party, the beast bellows out in Greek.  It’s inhuman throat make the words difficult to understand, but the Greek speakers interpret it as something like, “You call yourselves archeologists, but no, you are THIEVES!”


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 10, 2003)

Octar glances at the others.  "Ah, what did he say?" he asks, a trace of nervousness in his voice.  Should hostilities break out, he's ready to put an arrow into the beast.


----------



## doghead (Sep 10, 2003)

"It speaks" Marcus gasps quietly in surprise.

_"Thief." I've heard that word in every language spoken in the Empire, and then some. Greek?_

Marcus glances down at the crossbow hanging from his pommel.

_Little use it would be, I imagine. It seems pretty upset. Better not to give it cause for more upset._

Marcus returns his attention to the beast, and keeping his horse quiet.


----------



## Thels (Sep 10, 2003)

Dhormuin, in awe of his companions during the travel, is obviously too nervous to start a conversation himself, but when spoken to, replies eagerly. It doesn't take too long before someone get's him started talking about his own life, how he became an orphan at young age, raised by the generosity of his fellow dwarves without actually knowing a father and mother, until some day a priest showed him the father of all dwarves, Moradin. Over the years, he became a devout follower, but Dhormuin never actually left the Hold until a few days ago.

The chatting gets interrupted as Dhormuin is awed by something that doesn't seem to be as pleasant. In latin he asks in latin, nearly whispering: "Any of ye lads got what he said?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 10, 2003)

*map*

Please post your position on this map.  'D/M' is the wagon, where Dhormium and Mendicus sit, the green things are pine trees.  the 'h's are the tethered draft horses.  I didn't put the Manticore in, as it is in constant motion, circling the wagon about 30 to 40 feet away.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 10, 2003)

map...hmmm... I can't get the map to show.  I click 'add file' but nothing seems to happen.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 10, 2003)

ooc: This was used in a previous PbP I was in:

http://www.irony.com/java/mmee/

Editable java map.  You can send it to us in code form (see the box below), which we can enter in that same box and see what you see.  Is it big enough?


----------



## doghead (Sep 11, 2003)

Tried the map maker. Good idea but crashed my browser every time. IE might be more successful. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2003)

*Negotiations end...*

The Manticore circles the party one more time, eyeing them closely, then banks sharply in towards the party, gives an ear-splitting roar, and sends a volley of spikes heading towards Octar.

_ I think I’ll go mapless for now.  I’m already facing my first 3.5E combat, my first aeriel combat, and my first mounted combat.  I don’t want to have to deal with a new mapping program as well.  Thanks for the tip, though Thomas._

The roar and charge of the Manticore panics several of the horses.  _ride check of 20 to control horse, 12 or less, horse panics and bolts, 5 to stay in saddle_


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2003)

*Initiatives:* (Manticore goes first, but there is no surprise)
Ehldannis 17
Mendicus 16
Marcus 13
Octar 11
Nathaniel, Brioc and wolf 6
Dhormium 2

*Round 1*
Octar is hit by by 4 of the 6 flying spikes, sustaining 26 points of damage.  Ehldannis and Marcus lose control of their mounts and find themselves approximately 50 feet away from the wagon before they can regain control (which requires the full-round action)

Octar, Nathaniel, and Brioc retain control and can act normally.  Dhormium was not mounted and can act normally.

Mendicus grabs his crossbow, jumps off the wagon, and rolls under it.


----------



## doghead (Sep 12, 2003)

Bringing his horse under control, Marcus quickly glances around. The horse's flight has put some distance between him and the creature.

_A little space. That's not a bad thing. But I think you and I should part ways for this fight._

Swinging down off his horse, Marcus grabs his crossbow and bolts.

"Don't forget to come back," he whispers to his mount before giving it a slap on the rump. Marcus drops to a crouch as the horse leaves, and inserts a bolt into the crossbow.

_OK, time to find a way to get a closer to this thing. God help me._

OOC: Marcus will attempt to move up to some cover closer to the beast (the wagon?). Ideally, he will be looking to get in a sneak attack (ranged 30 ft) while it is focused on something else.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 12, 2003)

ooc: quick question, since I haven't gone yet....

Could Octar have dropped behind his horse and used it as cover?  Book says "You can react instantly...."  But then, I was flat-footed.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 12, 2003)

_(Won't be able to post this weekend, but here are Nathaniel's priorities_

Most crucial thing, Cure Light on Octar (unless someone beats him to it.)

Second, get off the horse and seek cover behind the wagon.

Third, break into a stunning oration about the triumphs of righteous men over the loathsome beasts of iniquity (_inspire courage_)

Fourth, fire arrows.

(If anyone drops, and nobody else can heal them, he will forget whatever else he's doing and throw down with his other cure light. Otherwise, he'll save it for after the battle.)


----------



## Jarval (Sep 12, 2003)

Quickly dismounting, Brioc steps back from his nervous horse.  Scowling at the manticore, he half-sings a few Gaelic words, and flames spring up around his fists.

(Casting _Produce Flame_, and will use it to make ranged touch attacks in following rounds.)


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 12, 2003)

I would prefer not to change what has happened.  Given the nature of how PbP games progress, you'd have had to tell me earlier something like "If the manticore swoops at me, I'll try to slip behind my horse," in order to take that option.  I intentionally gave over 24 hours from the manticore's threat to its attack to allow the players to make prepatory actions of that sort.  I hope that sounds fair.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 12, 2003)

Ehldannis at last calms his spooked horse and then stands in the saddle chanting and gesturing, invoking a glowing aura around himself [casts Shield]. He then attempts to coerce his mount into returning to the party, not wanting to make a target of himself by being seperated.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 12, 2003)

ooc: Fair 'nough.  Just thought I'd check.    And you didn't mention it, so I don't know if you noticed or not, but Octar's at 0 hp right now.  Partial actions for me!

IC:

Nearly being thrown from his horse as the beast seems to throw spears from his tail.  Bleeding heavily as he is pierced in the side, arms and legs, only his ingrained knowledge of horse riding keeps his horse from bolting and painfully jostling the spikes still stuck in his body.  He pulls his bow taut and looses an arrow at the monster.  He is ready to drop down behind his horse if another volley his sent his way, for he's sure he would be unable to survive it.

ooc: I seem to recall, Manzanita, that I had put down one feat too many on my character sheet, so I'll drop the weapon focus, since that's the one I added.  Also, ride should be an additional +2, from Handle animal synergy.


----------



## doghead (Sep 12, 2003)

Marcus sees Octar urge his horse carefully towards the wagon.

_Octar. You look like you're hurting my friend, and I know nothing of Healing. Do any of us?_


----------



## Thels (Sep 12, 2003)

Dhormuin grabs the disk hanging on his chest while chanting: "Father! Please guide me and my companions against this spawn of darkness!" When done chanting, he keeps holding the disk with his left hand, but grabsthe axe in his right.

OOC: Cast bless, draw axe.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 12, 2003)

_Octar has 28 hps.  The way I do it, he gets 6 pts/die for fighters after st level, which is at the max.  So he has two left.  I should have mentioned that._

*Round 1 (con't)*
Ehldannis brings his horse under control and turns it around, about 50 feet East of the party (East is the direction the party has been traveling)
Marcus controls his mount and dismounts.
Octar guides his steed towards the wagon.  Nathaniel does likewise, then bends down and touches him gently, arcane words on his lips.  _casts CLW  - heals 10 hps to Ocar_
Brioc dismounts and casts his produce flame spell, sending a bolt of fire after the soaring Manticore, striking the beast, producing a roar and the smell of burnt fur. (4 pts dmg)


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 12, 2003)

*Round 2*

The Manticore circles back towards the front of the wagon.  It's flight is not sharp or particularly swift and it will be a few rounds probably before it can swoop in to charge again.  

Ehldannis casts sheild and gets back to the wagon on his horse
Mendicus pushes his head and shoulders out from under the wagon while laying on his back.  He holds his crossbow over his head, and shoots, missing badly.

Marcus moves forward behind a tree, about 30 feet NorthEast of the wagon, and readies his weapon in an attempt to sneak attack the beast.
Nathaniel dismounts and begins his stunning oration.  (with the oration & the bless spell, you are now all +2 to hit & +1 to dmg)
Brioc hurls another tongue of flame, stiking the beast square in the head, and is rewarded with seeing it's mane burn and crinkle.  (9 pts dmg)

_awaiting actions for Octar and Dhormium_


----------



## doghead (Sep 12, 2003)

Blood pounds in Marcus' veins as he watches the creature circle around.

_Its big but not stupid. Breathe. Watch for the sting in its tail. Stay still. Brioc! You are mad but have the heart of a lion. Keep its attention. One shot. Can I do it with one shot?_


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2003)

Dhormuin grabs his axe and jumps out of the wagon. "Ye lads oke? Any of ye need help?" he asks while keeping an eye on the manticore.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 13, 2003)

*Round 3*

_Octar, you can still choose a round 2 action_

The manticore’s eyes focus on Brioc, as it roars with pain from the fire.  It banks as sharply as it’s clumsy flight allows.  As it soars across the front of the wagon, it notices Marcus, and sends a flurry of tail quills his way.  _Manticore spot check>Marcus hide check.  Marcus benfits from 50% cover behind tree_  Four of the quills imbed in tree, and only one strikes home, penetrating his padded armor in the thigh.  (7 pts dmg)  The creature then sails past him, exposing its flank.  Marcus sees a vunerable spot and releases a bolt, but Marcus doens't accurately account for its motion, and the shot flies short.

Mendicus reloads his crossbow, and squirms to the other side of the wagon to get a shot at it as it passes again.  Brioc sends his third (& final) tongue of flame after the flying creature, but it arcs to high, and burns out before hitting the ground.

Nathaniel, having unslung his shortbow, fires off an arrow, improbably striking the monster in the haunch, and imbeding there.  (5 pts dmg)


----------



## doghead (Sep 14, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> <snip>As it soars across the front of the wagon, it notices Marcus, and sends a flurry of tail quills his way.  <snip>  Four of the quills imbed in tree, and only one strikes home, penetrating his padded armor in the thigh.  (7 pts dmg)  The creature then sails past him, exposing its flank.  Marcus sees a vunerable spot and releases a bolt, but Marcus doens't accurately account for its motion, and the shot flies short.




_Arh! That hurts. Got you! ... No, missed. Reload, Marcus. Slow and steady. Come on tree, you and me. We can do this._

Marcus shifts his weight to his good leg and lifts his crossbow to his shoulder once more, looking for an opening.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 14, 2003)

Octar draws a bead, trying to focus.  Where the wind is coming from, the speed and distance of his target- and looses another shot at the beast.  Immediatly, he draws another arrow and aims again.

ooc: shoot, shoot, and shoot some more!  Drop behind horse for cover if needed.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 15, 2003)

*Round 3,  Round 4*

*Round 3.  *
Octar pulls back his mighty composite bow and begins shooting.  His first shot is wide, but his second striks home, leaving two arrows, now imbedded in the creature's side. (6 pts.)

_Ehdannis and Dhormium can still make round 3 actions_

*Round 4*

The manticore rounds the wagon enough to put his momentum behind another volley, this one directed at Brioc.  Three of these strike with deadly accuracy, two in the torso and one (critical) in the neck.  Brioc drops, squirting blood profusely (35 pts dmg).  At this point, the creature doesn't apprear to have many spikes left.

Mendicus fires his crossbow again from under the wagon, again missing.
Marus fires again, this time his bolt burrying itself in the creatures stomach.  (9 pts)

Octar and Nathaniel's arrows go wide.


----------



## Thels (Sep 15, 2003)

*Round 3.*


Dhormuin walks up to Octar to touch his back, trying not to disrupt him too much, chanting to Moradin once more. "Father, Protect this man and guide his aim, so the faul creature will perish."

_OOC: Cast Aid on Octar._

*Round 4.*

Seeing Brioc drop, Dhormuin rushes over to him and inspects him, hoping he can save his life.

_OOC: If Brioc is still alive, drop Bull's Strength to cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Brioc._


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 15, 2003)

*Round 4*

All the members of the party feel their blood flow, their brains and muscles on fire, their bodies working to the max.  Between Moradin's blessing and Nathaniel's oration, and their new level gain, they've never felt better.  

Brioc is the exception to this.  He feels the sting his neck, and his lifeblood drain.  He doesn't feel himself hit the ground, he only feels the slow falling through his life.  He youth was happy, mostly spent in the verdant woods of England.  By age ten he spent much time alone in the woods, acquainting himself with the plants and animals, feeling as much a part of nature as the beasts - then wrenching pain.  He opens his eyes to see the Dwarf been low over him, Brioc's body still wracked with pain, blood soaking his leather armor, his hair and his face.  (cured 9 points - now at 1 hp.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 15, 2003)

His blood pumping in his ears, he spurs his horse forward, imposing it and himself between Brioc and the Manticore, and continues to send shaft after shaft at the beast.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 16, 2003)

Round 3

Ehldannis dismounts his horse and begins chanting arcane phrases. With a gesture he shapes a black pool of light, from which flap screeching black hawks which streak towards the Manticore. [casts Monster Summoning II - 1d3 Fiendish Hawks]

Round 4

Ehldannis slowly mutters syllables under his breath whilst scanning the sky, watching the Manticore intently and with a flourish releases another flock of Hawks.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 16, 2003)

*Round 3*  Ehldannis summons 3 fiendish hawks.  They immediately take off after the Manticore..

*Round 4 (concluded)*
Ehldannis again casts, and two more black, evil-looking hawks snap into existance and accelerate after the Manticore.
The first three reach the manticore and scratch at it withe their talons, (3 pts dmg)

*Round 5*
The Manticore continues sweeping around the wagon, still about 15 feet above ground, and now due East of the wagon, it releases another volley of quills.  One stikes Nathaniel, a grazing cut across the arm (6 pts), two more strike Octar, inflicting 14 pts dmg.  _this brings Octar down to 6 hps, 8 of which are temporary from the Aid spell_

Mendicus reloads and wiggles over to the other side of the wagon.
Marcus fires again from behind his tree, his bolt hitting the creature's left wing (critical hit 4 pts).
Octar again misses, but Nathaniel hits with his shortbow (5 pts)
A cluster of hawks trails him about the sky, clawing at him at every opportunity. (7 pts)


----------



## Thels (Sep 16, 2003)

OOC: Actually, temporary hit points are lost first, so the 6hp remaining are actually all his own. This is not a constitution modifier, which permanently raises your hit points and then permanently lowers it again.

Dhormuin looks at his travel companions. _We're being slaughtered here! Not long before my healing powers run out. Better do something about it._ Dhormuin takes position in the middle of the party, once again praying to Moradin: "Father, hide us from this foul beast so we can survive and regroup."

OOC: Cast Obscuring Mist. Note, whenever Dhormuin prays, he of course does it in his native tongue.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 16, 2003)

Ehldannis watches the sky, willing his summonings on, muttering arcana under his breath. If the Manticore moves into melee with him his voice will rise in a crecendo as ligtning arcs towards the beast [readied action to cast shocking grasp on the manticore if it enters his threatened area]


----------



## Jarval (Sep 17, 2003)

_Gods, that was quick._  Brioc looks around at the woodlands of his youth, feeling the current time slip further and further away with each heartbeat.  He feels gentle sunlight falling on his back, and he turns to face the light, stepping towards the warmth and comfort of the Goddess' embrace...  Then the world splinters into pure red pain.

Brioc chokes violently, sending another trickle of blood to join that already pooled on his chest.  He tries to focus on Dhormuin, clasping the dwarf's hand, trying to get words of thanks out through his still painful throat.  Keeping the tree in between himself and the manticore, Brioc lets the energy for his _flame blade_ spell slip from his mind, instead channeling the power to bring forth a hippogriff.  The strange hybrid creature screams its defiance at the manticore, before leaping into the air, powering itself towards it's foe...

(Dropping _Flame Blade_ to cast _Summon Nature’s Ally II_.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 17, 2003)

Octar curses as he is hit again by the vicious spikes of the Manticore, and nocks another arrow.  For the rest of the battle, he'll be ready to use his consumate skill with horsemanship to drop behind his mount to protect himself.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 17, 2003)

Wincing at his wound, once under the safety of the mist Nathaniel drops his bow and draws his sword, moving to the edge of the mist, with his blade prepared to defend from any strikes he can see. _(expertise for 5)_ If he happens to come out of the mist within striking distance of the beast, he will take a careful poke at it.

His oration continues: "Come forth, ye wretched beast, who has tried and has failed to contend with my companions! Come, let my blade taste of your flesh, so that it may know the flavor of an arrogant fool, and recognize it in _real_ battles yet to come."

_(Note: I just noticed that you had Nat's initiative listed at 6... I was wondering how you arrived at this when he has a +6 modifier? It's not like it changes anything, but I'm just wondering where this discrepancy comes from, in case it might effect other aspects of the game...)_


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 18, 2003)

*Round 5/6*

_Guiltpuppy - sorry.  You are correct.  I do have Nathaniel's initiative mod at +6 in my PC summary.  Perhaps I put that in & neglected to roll?  Please continue to catch me on these things & I'll correct them as best I can._

*Round 5* concluded
Brioc casts summon nature's ally.  A Hippogryph immediately appears and takes off after the manticore.
Dhormuim casts obscuring mist.  All PCs lose sight of the manticore, except for Marcus.

*Round 6*
The Manticore attempts to flee, but is unable to outrun the hawks or the Hippogryph.  The hawks are unable to inflict any more damage for disapearing.  Marcus fires off another round with his crossbow, but misses badly.  The hippogriph catches it, but is unable to get its claws in.  Nathaniel exists the mist and sees the retreating creature.

*Round 7*
The Manticore is forced to turn and grapple with the Hippogryph.  They entangle in a ball of feathers, fur, claw, tooth and talon.  The eagle/horse's talons rip the last vestages of life from the Manticore, and is graced with seeing its opponent tumble lifeless to the ground, before it fades into nothingness, its victory cry echoing in the valley.

_end of combat_


----------



## Jarval (Sep 18, 2003)

Relieved to hear the death of the manticore, Brioc struggles back to his feet and channels his magic into trying to close some of the more painful wounds on his body.  (Casting cure light wounds on himself.)

"Thank you."  He says simply to Dhormuin as he starts for the wagon.

"How did we all fair?  I can try to patch up any of you who are wounded, but by mundane means only.  I've spent most of my magic for today."  He sways slightly, and grabs hold of the wagon's side for support.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 18, 2003)

Ehldannis hovers around his wounded companions impotently, realising with a jolt that for all his learning he knows little that can be used for such a practical application as tending the sick and wounded. He watches Brioc tending to any wounded but eventually acknowledges that he is just in the way.

Ehldannis then gives in to curiosity and ventures out to find where the body of the Manticore has fallen. When he finds the corpse he rolls up his sleeves and draws his dagger, thinking through the assorted arcane lore and legends floating around his head for any uses for body parts of a Manticore.


----------



## Thels (Sep 18, 2003)

Dhormuin looks around trying to discover who is injured the most.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 18, 2003)

Octar grunts in pain as Brioc helps him remove the Manticore's spikes from his body.  "What was that?"  asks Octar once his wounds are tended.  "Did anybody understand what it said before it attacked us?"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 18, 2003)

Brioc shakes his head in answer to Octar's question, concentrating on removing the last spine from his leg.  Once its out, he gives the query a little more thought.

"Sounded like Greek to me, but I couldn't be sure.  Whatever it said, it seemed less than friendly."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 19, 2003)

*The aftermath*

Brioc cures 6 pts on himself with his spell.  

Ehldannis can't remember any particular uses for manticore parts.  He does find a plain gold earring on one ear (worth about 100 gps), and around his neck, burried in his dark mane, it wears a medalion.  The somewhat gaudy golden disk is supported by a golden chain.  The disk states in Latin:  ""Meritious award from the Roman Archeological Society"
Upon closer inspection, it is chipped, and is clearly not gold all the way through, but mostly brass, and seems to have been made in a pretty shoddy fashion.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 19, 2003)

"Hmmm, most curious", Ehldannis muses as he puts away his dagger and removes the earring and medallion. "The creature did say something about us not being true archeologists, but from the look of this neither was it." 

Ehldannis returns to the rest of the party and begins chuckling as the thought occurs that the creatures' 'manticorehood' was a more likely indicator that it was not a member of the Roman Archeological Society than the shoddiness of the medallion.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 20, 2003)

*The Hold - September 30*

You regroup and proceed.  "Your control over nature is tremendous, Brioc.  I'm sure your father would be proud.  You gave us a scare there, though, sir.  Thank you very much, Mr. Dhormium for saving his life."  Says Mendicus.

All the horses are eventually rounded up.  The next day passes uneventfully, and by the time you reach the Dwarven Hold, you are all fully healed.  Dhormium leads the group into a valley which meets a sheer cliff.  Suddenly you are hailed in Dwarven by unseen accosters.  Dhormuim speaks to the guard, and a section of the cliff moves aside almost soundlessly to reveal a dark cavern.  After the horses and wagon are driven inside, the rock face closes again behind you.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 20, 2003)

Dhormium explains the Wendel briefly to the guard captain.  He informs you that he will contact the proper authorities, and in the meanwhile, you are all welcome to stay the night.  You are ushered through about 100 yards of short tunnel, where everyone buy Dhormium must stoop uncomfortably.   You then enter some larger tunnels, which wind around, disorienting most everyone, until you find the guest quarters, which are quite comfortable, sized for two humans, and freshly lit with firebeetle spheres.  Once people are settled, Dhormium can return to his own home elsewhere in the caverns.

_I’ll let you discuss things a bit before I continue_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 20, 2003)

Nathaniel seems for the moment lost to his curiosity -- he stops every few minutes to take some note about this or that detail about Dwarven architecture or their way of life.

As the others gather to discuss the situation, something seems to click in Nathaniel's head. "Oh! Yes, yes... I'm sorry, this has all been a little distracting... I haven't worked a bit on what I'm going to say to the leaders, or whoever we talk to... Not since before we left. Should I appeal to their sense of honor? Of right? To the glory of battle? What moves these folk?"

He sits for a second, then another mental click.

"Oh, and there is one thing I've considered... Maybe we should see if we can time our meeting a little more precisely, over a meal at the barracks, or wherever they keep their army... Do they have organized, standing armies down here? Anyway, if they do, and things aren't going well with some of the higher-ups, but it looks like there's a chance, we can see about making an appeal to the fighting men directly, get them good and riled up. I mean, with permission, like we ask if we can try to persuade the men directly, not just hop up on a table and start raving. Unless we're sure we can get away with that. Do you think they'd cut off my head if I jumped up on a table and started raving?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 20, 2003)

"I only know of the Dwarves through my studies, so perhaps we would be best to confirm this with Dhormium first, but they are known for being reclusive, insular and less ruled by their passions than humans, _which I would hope_. Perhaps we would best be appealing to the threat to Sevastapol, which threatens their major source of trade. If we personalise the threat of the Wendol I believe they will be more likely to offer aid, but I do not believe that rhetoric will mobilise them. As it is, the aid they offer may take a different form to what we would ask."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 21, 2003)

Octar is uncomfortable underground, especially in the more cramped and disorienting tunnels.  He settles down a bit when he gets to the rooms- he just thinks of them as just another inn.  He keeps quiet while they discuss what to do, being unschooled in matters of diplomacy.


----------



## Thels (Sep 21, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> You regroup and proceed.  "Your control over nature is tremendous, Brioc.  I'm sure your father would be proud.  You gave us a scare there, though, sir.  Thank you very much, Mr. Dhormium for saving his life."  Says Mendicus.




"Therz no need for ye to thank me." the dwarf replies. "t'were the bless'ngs of the father Moradin that saved yer friend's life, not mine. If ye want to thank the father, ye cud say a littl' prayer to em." Dhormuin nods at Mendicus.

Dhormuin is glad to be back in the Hold, yeling a "Ahh, nothing like home." in dwarven as the group enters. Following to see if the group is housed in a decent manner, Dhormuin informs them: "Therz sum bis'ness I need to cover that takes time. Ye lads shud all be fine here. Me, I'll be return'ng tomorrowmorn'ng methinks. If therz prob'lms, sum of the folks 'round here shud know where me home is, if I'm not at the temple that is."

Dhormuin returns the wagon to the merchant guild, explaining them briefly about the trade and the absense of the other dwarf, before attending the temple of Moradin to spend some time in solitude prayer. After that, Dhormuin will seek some elder dwarven friend that would be interested in his story and perhaps make some comments about it.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 21, 2003)

*October 1 8 am*

*The Hold*

A four foot tall, stout, bearded, but otherwise young and attractive dwarf maiden brings you hot water and clean towels for your morning washing.  Once you’re clean, she brings in breakfast:  turnip porridge, steamed, de-shelled turbongo beetles, fried mushrooms, and beer.

Soon afterwards, Dhurmium arrives to check in.  He can’t remember ever hearing of human guests at The Hold before, so he takes it as a good sign that they have been given such a hearty, tasty, Dwarven breakfast.

_Dhurmium, your mentor has no comment now, but says he will attend the meeting._


----------



## Jarval (Sep 23, 2003)

Brioc admire the passageways and caverns they are lead through as the group makes its way into the Hold.  Wolf follows along behind his friend, not bothered by the low passageways.

**********

The next morning, Brioc makes quick work of his breakfast, feeding some of the beetles to Wolf.  He leans back in his chair, musing on his mission, and his brush with mortality.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 23, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *A four foot tall, stout, bearded, but otherwise young and attractive dwarf maiden* brings you hot water and clean towels for your morning washing.  Once you’re clean, she brings in breakfast:  turnip porridge, *steamed, de-shelled turbongo beetles*, fried mushrooms, and beer.





Octar tries not to stare at the dwarf and tries not to blanch at the beetles, politely pushing them aside.  He has seen some of foreign cultures, and to a degree gotten used to them, but rarely has he met other races and never has he been granted their hospitality.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 23, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Octar tries not to stare at the dwarf and tries not to blanch at the beetles, politely pushing them aside.  He has seen some of foreign cultures, and to a degree gotten used to them, but rarely has he met other races and never has he been granted their hospitality.



Unlike Octar, Wolf has few qualms when it comes to foreign cuisine, and fewer table manners.  A grey-furred head suddenly appears under Octar's arm, and a toothy muzzle gathers up the unwanted insects from his plate.

"Gods Wolf, you could have waited until he'd finished eating."  Brioc jokingly admonishes his friend, coming out of his contemplative revery to push Wolf back from the table with his foot.  The druid quickly finishes his own meal, gathering up any of his other companion's unwanted beetles on his plate, then placing the platter on the floor.

"It should keep him quiet for a few moments."  Brioc states, before returning his attention to his companions.  "So, what shall we do today?  I think persuading the dwarves for aid is a task I'm ill-suited for.  Diplomacy is an art outside of my own talents."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 23, 2003)

"Nor mine," says Octar, smiling broadly as Wolf... well, wolfs down the beetles.  He reminds him of the dogs back at his home... Octar realizes he feels a bit homesick, and thinks about it for a moment.  He's felt it before on the trip, and this is no stronger than when he first felt it- indeed, less so.  With that thought, he focuses back on the conversation.

"Nathaniel seemed to be volunteering earlier," says Octar, then adds appreciatively "I'd say him even if he hadn't- your speeches certainly stir the blood, friend."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 23, 2003)

The dwarven maid returns and appears quite pleased at your appetites.

At 10 am, a well dressed young dwarf arrives.  “Please, good sirs,” he says in Greek.  “The counsel is ready to see you now.  Please leave all your weapons in your quarters.  You will not be needing them in our halls.  Ah…the wolf too, would be better off staying here for the moment.  He will be well-cared for.”

He leads you for about 30 minutes through a maze of tunnels.  You wonder if perhaps he isn’t intentionally attempting to disorient you.  Many of the tunnels are only about 5 foot high.  Other times, you walk through beautifully vaulted halls, with outstanding stonework, better than any of you have ever seen.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 23, 2003)

Finally you enter a beautifully wrought stone chamber, with a large oval stone table in the center.  The top of the table has been layered with a rich dark wood.  At the entrance stands a heavily armored dwarf, in full plate with a great axe.  He doesn’t look at you as you enter.  Three elderly dwarves sit at the table.  One wears a red silk shirt, under a brown leather vest.  The other wears brown and green robes, embroidered with the symbol of a war hammer.  The third seems the old to the point of decreptitude.  He doesn’t stand at your entrance, and is dressed in a simple wool tunic.  The first stands to greet you.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 23, 2003)

“Greetings.  It is rare we receive honored guests from the surface world in our halls.  You are very welcome.  Dhormium tells us you are all capable warriors and held in special esteem by the denizens of Sevastopol.  I am Oskar Holderhek, representative from the governing counsel.  This is BarenddLutgehr, high priest of Moradin.  And Durvial here is the only survivor of our last battle with the Wendol, and a hero of our people.  Please be seated and tell us your situation.  Is Greek your preferred language?” He switches to Latin, “or the language of the Romans?”  “Or perhaps the Elves?” he finishes in Elven, smiling at Ehldannis.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 24, 2003)

"I, ah, only know Latin, sir," says Octar akwardly, not knowing how to act amongst the upper-class dwarves.  He settles for military attention, and is reassured by the measure of certainty.  He glances at Nathaniel, awaiting him to step in.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 24, 2003)

Nathaniel grins, just a little, back at Octar, then responds to the elder in a conversational tone -- politely, but not with quite such a formal tone as an appointed speaker.

"Latin, I think, would be the best for us," then, into Greek, "although enough of us speak Greek that, if it is preferred among yourselves, we should have little trouble."

He smiles, then holds out the hand of friendship: "My name is Nathaniel, by the way." After an appropriate pause, he turns to the others in turn, anticipating their own introductions.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2003)

Oskar and Berendd greet the party with handshakes and smiles.  Durvial doesn't stand, but eyes the party suspiciously.  "OK," says Oskar in Latin.  "Tell me how it stands with the Wendol now."


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 27, 2003)

Ehldannis steps forward and speaks a ritual greeting in Dwarvish to Oskar and Berendd and then follows up with an honorific to the old hero Durvial. He then moves into a businesslike but polite Latin, "The folk of Sevastopol have suffered recent raids by the Wendol and asked for the help of our company, who had just arrived in port. We set an ambush and bested their next raiding party and then tracked the survivors to their home. At present we are trying to work out what motivates the Wendol to attack, as it seems only a minority of their folk engage in the raids. Our company has other concerns to attend to and must soon move on from Sevastopol, but have agreed to do what we can to help before we leave. One of the ways we sought to help the village was by contacting your good selves, for the Dwarves as well as being reknowned as great warriors are also respected for their meticulous record keeping. The Wendol will likely continue in their attacks and without assistance it is only a matter of time until Sevastopol falls. We therefore ask on behalf of the village for your aid and what knowledge of the Wendol you can instruct us with."


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

Dhormuin moved down with one knee on the ground soon after entering the room. He stays rather quiet in the ordeal, listening eagerly to anything being said by either side.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 27, 2003)

_OOC:  Right, Thels, I guess I didn't mention this, but Barendd is your mentor, who is very fond of you._

Ehldannis’s polite and appropriate greeting brings a respectful smile to the lips of each dwarf, even the detached Durvial.  They listen intently to his description of events.  Barendd studies the elf’s face intently as he speaks.

Oskar sits back and glances at the others dwarves before continuing, as though offering them a chance to speak first.  “We are only somewhat familiar with these Wendol.  We have fought them, but we do not know their motivations.  They are ruled by their own dark gods, we think.”

“Goddesses,” corrects Durvial in a raspy voice.  He falls silent again.

“Goddesses, yes, “continues Oskar.  “They are men, we think, of a primitive nature, akin to orcs, perhaps, though certainly a different species.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 27, 2003)

*Oskar*

“They do not present much of a threat to us.  We are well defended and they prefer to strike at weak opponents, where victory is certain.  We do value our ties to our trading partners in Sevastopol, and sympathize with their plight.  We know how to deal with these Wendol.  It does not take an army, just brave, powerful individuals, such as yourselves.”

“Brave and suicidal” comments Durvial.

“Ah,” smiles Oskar, but you are alive, are you not, Durvial.  We know a secret entry into their stronghold.  200 years ago, a brave group of dwarves, including Durvial, snuck in and killed their high priestess and her ‘pet’.  This seemed to sap the will of the Wendol.  They are migratory.  They only come to this area every 200 years or so.  It seems the death of their priestess is the signal to move on North.  At least last time, they left without any further fighting.  Are you willing try this approach now?”


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 27, 2003)

Octar glances at the others, not wanting to speak for them.  As for himself, he knows that helping the town in the right thing to do- but he wonders if they, or rather, he, has the courage and the skills needed to do so.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 27, 2003)

"Bravery we have, Sir Holderhek, and power we draw from the conviction of our cause. I believe we have encountered this High Priestess already -- she proved to be a difficult adversary, although her retreat may indicate our advantage. We will have to confer, of course, but speaking for myself, yes, I am willing to try this approach."

"I have two requests, however, to help insure our victory, and I appeal to your honor that you should understand. First, and perhaps most easy for you to oblige, I ask if we may receive your wisdom, Venerable Durvial, in the art of battle against these foes -- to train under your guidance, that through your insight we may attain some part of the great prowess which brought you and your company victory so long ago."

"Beyond that, I have a request which may be more difficult for you to accept. I have heard many a story of the glorious and formidable fighting folk of the Hold, and since my arrival I have witnessed that it is indeed no exaggeration, for I have seen it in the eyes of every man in these halls: The sense of history and tradition which breeds determination and strength through the generations. I do not doubt myself or my companions, for our will is righteous and strong, but I know there are risks to our assault which lie beyond our control."

"We have tried our best to encourage the people of Sevastopol to stay in or near their secured garrison, but since witnessing the numbers of the Wendol, we have begun to worry that it might not be so "secure" after all. If, as you say, they retreat North when we have slain their Priestess, there should be no problem: But if they do not, if perhaps she manages to deliver some last infernal mandate, the people of Sevastopol may not have the strength to defend themselves. With a supplement of your forces, not an army, but perhaps a small brigade, I would feel better about their chances, and take more comfort in bringing a confrontation to these wicked beast-men."

"Finally, it goes against my nature to suppose that we should fail at our task, for such thoughts breed the cowardice which turns mens' hearts from Good. But with so many lives at stake, it would be irresponsible not to consider the possibility, and account for it. Given that, of any fighting force you are willing to lend, I pray to your honor and theirs that, if we fail to return, the strongest and most determined contingent among them should follow in our footsteps, to be sure the job is done. I am willing to stake my life that they will not need to take this risk, understand; but if I should fall, I want to fall knowing I have made arrangements to carry out the cause I have staked my life on."

"I know these are great requests: The Hold must look after its own interests, first and foremost, as that is the sovereign responsibility of even the most generous nation. But I appeal to you that we are part of a yet greater nation, the sum of all people who believe that Good is real and precious, that it is worth a cost in life to protect it, wherever it is found."

"But I leave it to your wisdom to judge the worthiness of this cause, and I will bow to your decision either way. It is a gift worthy of praise itself that you have given us audience, and I thank your souls with mine."

Nathaniel bows his head respectfully, eyes down, but listening intently for any subtle responses he might receive -- a contemptuous cough, a moved sigh, what have you.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 28, 2003)

_Well, I'd give you a bonus on your diplomacy roll, if nothing else, for that speech!_


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 28, 2003)

_Hmmm, the further down this path we head, the further we deviate from our original quest. Most likely Nathaniel speaks for the other humans though. Will I ever understand them? They take personal responsibility for the fate of one small village of strangers over a sworn oath upon which may rest the future of their greatest ever attempt at civilisation. Perhaps barbarism suits them more naturally than order, the Wendol certainly seemed no less happy than any Roman I have met. Even Brioc for all his seeming wisdom spurns the advances of Rome. _ 

Ehldannis lets out a sigh and mutters under his breath in Elvish, "It seems this decision is outside my influence, best make what good I can of it then".

On the heels of Nathaniel's eloquent request, Ehldannis inclines his head respectfully to Durvial, "I would consider myself honored Elder Durvial, if you would recount the tales of your besting the Wendol priestess and also what manner of beast her pet was. I believe we will attempt to follow in the footsteps of your band, and though we doubtless lack the martial skill of the Dwarves, perhaps with your advice we can prevail."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 28, 2003)

*Oskar*

“OK,” says Oskar.  “You bring up some good points, Nathaniel.  I find your proposition difficult to refuse.  Although I don’t have the personal power to promise you that we dwarves will take these actions, I think it very likely I could drum up some volunteers to follow your brave lead.  I’ll work on that.  Meanwhile, I’ll try to tell you how we defeated these Neandrathalls (as the Sylvan elves of the North call them) 200 years ago.”

“Our divinations were able to locate an underwater entrance to their stronghold on the coast.  It is a somewhat difficult path, given that the entrance is on the bottom of a towering cliff.  We can provide some rope to help you down.  Then you must swim through a narrow tunnel.  You can provide your own light underwater can you not?  Then you simply sneak around until you locate their spiritual leader, and kill her.  Last time, Durvial and company were able to simply walk out at that point, waving her severed head and that of her pet cave bear in front of them.”


----------



## Jarval (Sep 28, 2003)

_Well, the lad's got guts, certainly._  Brioc looks at Nathaniel with renewed respect, moved by his impassioned speech.  _Let us just hope this little jaunt doesn't get us all killed._

"What distance must we travel through the water?"  He asks Oskar, a look of some concern troubling his features.  "I do not know how able my companions are in the water, but I have only a little practice at swimming.  As far as light goes, I will be of some use on that front, and perhaps some of my companions might also have some capabilities in this area."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 29, 2003)

*Durvial*

_Durvial speaks Latin poorly, so most of this is translated by Ehldannis or a dwarf._

"Ah, the swim is tough," says Durvial.  "The current is strong, and it bangs you against the jagged stone walls.  Only good swimmers should try it.  We lost one in the water.  The cliff is not so bad.  It's a long way, but if you hold onto the rope, well, then you won't fall.  Once inside, the witch and her bear killed three more.  Only two of us survived."

"Once you're in there," suggests Oskar, "you might want to check things out more.  Perhaps they have treasure, or writings.  It would be good to know more about them.  If nothing else you could probably sell some artifacts to the elves or those Roman archeologists."


----------



## doghead (Sep 29, 2003)

*OOC: During the rest of the journey to the hold.*

Since the battle with the Manticore, Marcus has barely said a word. He has been deep thought. The courage of the warriors, the selflessness of the priest, and the dazzling display of power of the users of magick has left him doubting his worthyness to be counted one of the company. Over and over he has taken stock of what he has to offer and weighed it against what he has seen so far and each time, no matter how he accounts it, has come up short.

_What can I do that they cannot do better? For years I have traveled the roads of the Empire and even beyond. What do I have to show for it? A quick wit and a easy smile. Adequate maybe for convincing  suspicious farmers to permit us the use of a field, smoothing the feathers of pompous merchants, and discerning the way the wind blows with meddlesome town officials. Light feet and quick hands. Sufficient for slipping past lazy town guards and through the hands of a drunk looking for a fight. But what do I have to offer here?_

Around and around the thoughts go in his head. Each time he comes back to the same place. The best comfort he can find. The only conclusion available to him.

_Yet did I not stay alive long enough to sink some bolts into the creature. Perhaps enough to hasten its end sufficiently to save us from one more volley from its infernal tail, perhaps even a mortal one for one of us.

I will stay because I have promised to do so. For whats its worth, I will do what I can, as best I can. I will not let myself become despondent. I will learn._

*OOC: In the Council Room.*

Careful to keep his expression neutral, Marcus wonders at the group's willingness to be diverted from the original task.

_Ahh. Caves full of fiends. What a pleasure this will be._


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 30, 2003)

Ehldannis speaks to Durvial in Dwarven and will then translate any answer into Latin for his companions. "How far is the swim underwater? If a strong swimmer were to travel through the tunnel first, could they secure a rope to assist the others?"

Then turning to Oskar, "Speaking of Roman archeologists, we had a strange encounter on our way travelling here. A Manticore bearing this medallion", Ehldannis fishes around in his pack, "attacked us, claiming that we 'were not true archeologists but rather thieves'. Do you not aught of this beast?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 30, 2003)

Durvial:  "Well, I suspose if you weren't strong swimmers you could use a rope...we didn't do that.  I can't recall exactly how long the swim was.  Heavy current, shart rocks, dark, have to hold you breath a long time, can't bring any weapons larger than a knife...."

Oskar:  "Well, our hunter-scouts reported that there were some Roman archeologists in the region.  There is some interesting history what with the Lizard-Melnibone wars, and the Greek city-states of antiquity in the peninsula.  I don't know anything about Manticores being involved.  We stay away from those flying things, you know."


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 30, 2003)

Ehldannis perks up at Oskar's comments, "I don't suppose you have records or histories from those days in the hold? I'm fascinated with the histories of Melnibone and know only a smattering of the Lizard-men, enough to whet my curiousity." 

A thoughtful look crosses Ehldannis's face and he exchanges a meaningful glance with Brioc before turning to speak once more with Oskar, "In fact I would be very interested in finding out more about the old greek cities of the region and also anything you can tell us about these archeologists?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 30, 2003)

*Oskar*

"Yes, we have records that go back to the original dwarven settlement of the area, in the days of the Melnibone-Lizard man wars.  I suspect I could get you access.  The research would probably take a while.  Perhaps when you complete your current mission, you could stay awhile.  Our scholars might well be quite interested in conversing with you on the state of the world.  Where abouts are you from, and what sort of expertise do you posess?  As for the Roman archeologists, I really don't know any more that I've already told you."


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 1, 2003)

"I would be honoured at the chance to study alongside your scholars in the future. I have lived all my life in the Elfhome of the Alps. As such my knowledge is mainly limited to academia, particularly history, geography and matters arcane. Unfortunately my knowledge of recent world events is somewhat limited, although my travels of late have certainly been informative."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2003)

*Oskar*

"OK.  So it seems you are willing to take up the quest.  We'll provide you with two 200 foot lenghts of fine silk rope.  One for the climb, one for the swim.  We'll also provide precise directions and send you off with some fine dwarven traveling food.  Any other requests of questions?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2003)

_DM note:  ep break_


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 2, 2003)

“OK, if that’s it, then go back to your quarters now, and…” Says Oskar.

“I have somethings to say, as well, Oskar.  But first,  “ Berendd interupts.  “You are not of Sevastopol.  In fact, your origins are far away and apart.  You say you have another mission.  What is that?”


----------



## Jarval (Oct 3, 2003)

Brioc looks momentarily uncomfortable at this question, but speaks regardless.

"We were indeed on another path before the people of Sevastopol required our help.  My father has me search for one of Alexander the Great's lost secrets, but I know little of what it is I am supposed to find.  If any of your lorekeepers could aid me in this goal, I would be most grateful."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 3, 2003)

*Berendd*

"One of Alexander the Great's secrets?  Very interesting.  Which secret would that be?  I wasn't aware Alexander ever came to these parts."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 3, 2003)

Nathaniel interrupts, abruptly.

"I must apologize, friend Barendd... I trust you and your intentions, deeply and sincerely, but we are sworn to an oath that our mission shall not be divulged. That we stand with our oath I hope brings you no offense, but rather demonstrates to some degree our own trustworthiness, that you may believe me when I assure you, our mission shall in no way compromise the safety or well-being of your people, and may in some small way serve to protect it."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 3, 2003)

*Berendd*

"I see.  I am not surprised by your response.  It is often wise not to reveal all you know.  I am impressed by your words, you courage, your willingness to help the people of Sevastopol, and your evident might at arms.  As such, I would like to offer you my assistance in your current quest. The watercourse seems of particular danger to you, since none of you evidences skill in swimming.  I could create some scrolls of _water breathing_.  One for each of you.  This would greatly enhance your chances of surviving the entrance to the caverns.  Creating these scrolls is not without cost to me, and I would ask a favor in return.  In exchange for this help, I ask that you accept Dhormium into your group, to be treated to an equal share of risk and reward.  He is a powerful fighter and healer.  We dwarves here are too insular.   Dhormium would learn much from you, and bring back valuable information about these lands and peoples.”


----------



## doghead (Oct 4, 2003)

A flicker of relief pass across Marcus's face as Berendd offers the scrolls. The warrens were one thing, but the underwater tunnel ... urr!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 4, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "In exchange for this help, I ask that you accept Dhormium into your group, to be treated to an equal share of risk and reward.  He is a powerful fighter and healer.  We dwarves here are too insular.   Dhormium would learn much from you, and bring back valuable information about these lands and peoples.”




"You are too kind, Barendd -- you offer one gift, and ask for a favor that we accept another. I see no reason that we should not accept both -- truly, we are in your debt." Nathaniel bows his head, smiling.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 5, 2003)

*Oskar*

"Well, you are all probably ready to get to it.  It will take until morning to get those scrolls ready, eh, Berendd?  We'll send you off with your rope, some fine dwarven provisions, and precise directions.  Let your caretaker know if there's anything else you need."  Says Oskar

As the PCs are leaving, Berendd says to Dhormium, "Stay a few moments, my son, say goodbye to an old man."

_Any last plans or equipment requests before leaving The Hold?  I'll post your departure tomorrow otherwise._


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 5, 2003)

"It will be good to have a representative of the hold in your good self Dhormium. With the combined skills of the Dwarves, the Elves and the Men of many peoples surely our mission cannot but succeed."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 7, 2003)

*October 3*

October 3

Early the next morning, the intrepid band leaves the shelter of The Hold, venturing again into the wilderness of the Crimean Peninsula.  Ehldannis and Dhormium have been briefed in detail from a 200 year old scroll on how to find the hidden entrance to the Wendol lair.  They are to head almost due South, until they reach the Northern shore of the Black Sea.  They are to align the peaks of the taller two of the Three Sisters (mountains currently visible).  At that point, they should be on the edge of a great cliff, with crashing waves below.  A tall oak should stand about 50 feet to the East.  That is where the first rope should be attached.  At the bottom of the cliff, then, they would need to jump into the water.  About 10 feet East, and 5 to 15 feet under (depending upon the tides), is the entrance to a tunnel that leads into the Wendol lair.

Dhormium is carrying a bone scrollcase carrying six water breathing spells.  The wagon has been left.  All are mounted, including Dhormium on a war pony.  All carry dwarven travel provisions for 4 days (dry biscuits (cram), dried turbongo beetles, dried mushrooms, and hard Essercow cheese.)

_I assume you head South.  (Brioc’s map show’s the final destination some days, depending upon terrain, North)  You might wish to discuss strategy or whatever._


----------



## doghead (Oct 7, 2003)

As they ride south towards the Black Sea, Marcus suddenly breaks the silence he has enclosed himself in.

"I know nothing of the Wendol, so please forgive me if this is a foolish question. But I must ask it, for my own peace of mind if nothing else. 

"Is negotiation completely out of the question?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 7, 2003)

"Even if they seemed amenable to it- which they don't, paticularly- we don't speak their language," interjects Octar, who has little desire to "negotiate" with the Wendol after he saw what they did to that Sevastapolian family.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 8, 2003)

"Our earlier suspicion that the Wendol could be stopped by eliminating the one behind the raids seems borne out by the experience of the Dwarves. We need not destroy all the Wendol, merely the one who incites them to their deviltry. Thanks to our short friends we have a route which will hopefully take us under their encampment and to the lair of their shaman." With a thoughtful look Ehldannis interrupts himself, "Unless of course they recall the nature of their downfall at the hands of the Dwarves and have sealed off this route. Hmmm, unlikely for shortlived folk such as humans. Let us hope."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 8, 2003)

*October 2nd (actually)*

You travel though the rough wilderness, making steady progress.  There are few signs of inhabitation.  However near dusk on your second day of travel you encounter what seems to have been a battleground.  No bodies remain, but blood stains the dirt and rocks, and stone spear and arrowheads dot the terrain.  Several of the rocks are marked with a bloody red claw.  About 10 foot further South, a boulder has been carved to resemble a headless woman with large breasts, and pregnant belly.  Dhormium recognizes the red claws as the symbol of the dominate orc clan on the peninsula, the Red Talon.  They claim their patron is a red dragon.  The dwarves think this unlikely, as dragons haven’t been seen on the Peninsula for about 1000 years.


----------



## doghead (Oct 8, 2003)

Marcus has seen one or two battlefields in his time and travels. But fortunately, after the battles have finished. The missing bodies suggest that this one is well over, but he checks his gear and knocks the crossbow just in case.

An arrowhead catches his eye and he slips off his horse and picks it up before quickly remounting. _Stone._

Turning to no one in particular, he asks, "Who around these parts use stone arrowheads? And what is the significance of the red claw mark?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 8, 2003)

"Looks like the Wendol fought with someone, or each other," says Octar.  "Maybe the cult has enemies within?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 8, 2003)

*October 4th 5 pm*

You complete your journey without serious incident.  You've arrived at the sea shore.  But the sea is only visible down a sheer cliff of about 100 feet.  Far below, the waves crash against the sheer rock face.  You find a large oak, just in the place you expect, when the mountains align.  The cliff is rough with many handholds and footholds, but it is also damp, and the air is cold.

"Uh...I'll stay up here with the horses, then, eh?" says Mendicus.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2003)

"Good man."  Brioc pats Mendicus on the shoulder.  "If the Wendol should find you, don't risk your life.  Set the horses free, and ride for the Hold.  If you're not here when we get back, we'll make for the Hold first, then send someone to Sevastapol to check for you there."

"Right, my friends, shall we brave the den of our foes?"

_And may the Gods smile on us this day, for we truly need the touch of the divine._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 9, 2003)

"Good luck," says Octar to Mendicus, then turns to look down the cliff face.  "Does anyone have any rope?  A harness would help here."


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2003)

Marcus swings off his horse and begins to rummage through his saddle bags.

"I have a sheet of canvas in here somewhere. If you need to carry stuff with you, like clothes or armour, we can use it to make some bundles. I wouldn't try doing it in heavy armour unless you're a strong swimmer. Clothes won't make it any easier either."

He starts pulling out some stuff, stuffing some of it back in. Marcus shifts the money he has on him as well as two knives into the saddlebags. He doesn't want to be carrying any extra weight.

"Lanterns!" he says, holding one up. "I'll need one unless there is some other form of light."

Looking down at himself, he mutters, "I really don't want to be doing this in shirtsleeves, but how much can I carry? Bother! Why couldn't they just have a backdoor like everyone else. Even one with a lock and trap or two would be better."

He looks up questioningly at the others, obviously somewhat concerned.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 9, 2003)

Octar scratches the back of his head.  "If even one of us can get far enough, they could attach a rope at the rest of us could pull ourselves and our gear up that, instead of swimming."


----------



## doghead (Oct 10, 2003)

Marcus is silent for a moment, his brow creased in thought. 

"Of course, if we can breath under water, then is there any reaason why we won't be able to just walk up the tunnel? In which case, a little weight would probably help to keep our feet on the ground."

OOC: going to be gone for 48 hours. Marcus will just follow the rest, taking the arrows, string and his outer garments (assuming its not warm enough to wonder around soaking wet) bundled in canvas.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 10, 2003)

"A salient point Marcus. Perhaps weighing ourselves down and walking is the best way to defeat the current. Some of us may have trouble swimming, regardless of the ability to breathe underwater.... myself included."

Ehldannis walks to the cliff edge and looks over. Turning slightly pale he muses to himself that perhaps a less combatative spell selection may have been in order.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 10, 2003)

_Let me just make some comments here, then I'm going to try to stay out of this thread & let you guys make and execute a plan.

-You are deep in Wendol terretory, and you've seen signs that they hunt here.
-You are at a large Oak tree around which you could easily secure one of the two 200 foot silk ropes the dwarves gave you.
-Feel free to adjust your spell selection at this point, just post it pronto
-Not having reviewed the water breathing spell lately, I'd like to modify that slightly.  Dhormuim was given one water breathing spell by Berendd, which imparts a total of 20 hours of waterbreathing, divided evenly among all the individuals he touches._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 11, 2003)

ooc: to save time, perhaps we could post plans out of character?  Just at thought, Role-playing would be more fun but slower.  Also, we could use the  tag, so Manzanita would have an easier time of it.  Just highlight it to read.



Spoiler



Bad manzanita!  You shouldn't be reading this!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 11, 2003)

Nathaniel seems to echo the sentiments of others: "I'd say a mix of the rope and the walking plan should work well... It's hard to move through water, even at the bottom, and having something to hold on to would work better, for the less determined of us. If no one else is more confident in going first, I'd say I could do it. I'm no skilled swimmer, I'll admit, but I grew up on the waters, so I'll be at least at ease."


----------



## doghead (Oct 11, 2003)

"We could use the first rope to get down to the tunnel entrance. One of the first two takes down the second rope. While one stays at the tunnel entrance to guide people in, the other takes the second rope up the tunnel, playing it out as he goes. I could do this I suppose. The others could then use this to pull themselves along through the tunnel. It would probably be wise to attach the rope to a point before the surface. Alternatively, we could all just proceed up the tunnel together.

"How long does the spell last?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 12, 2003)

Brioc shrugs at the planning going on around him.

"I am happy with whatever seems best to you.  I think the walking idea has much merit, and I can provide light for our passage under the water."  Something seems to occur to Brioc at that moment, and a look of worry crosses his face.

"What about Wolf?  Will the dwarven spell work on him?  Should I carry him as we walk thorough the passage?"


*OOC:* Does the Share Spells animal companion special ability come into play here?  If so, there shouldn't be any reduction in duration for adding Wolf in on the _Water Breathing_ spell.


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2003)

"Even if it will work, will you be able to persuade the wolf of that before you launch yourself into the waters? On the other hand, Mendicus may have need of a pair of sharp ears and a good nose.

"Indeed," he adds, glancing at the stone arrowhead in his hand, "if this little adventure is going to last for a more than a day, perhaps two of us should remain here."


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2003)

Marcus looks around the cliff top as if seeing it for the first time. He fingers the arrowhead absently.

"No. I would not choose to make camp here. Grandfather would take strips off me if I did. Its too exposed and there's nowhere to run and nowhere to stand and fight. Mendicus should make camp somewhere else, but a place that we could all find our way back to. Perhaps somewhere along the way we came in.

Marcus turns to Brioc. "Can you communicate with your companion. Over distances I mean, without words. It would be invaluable for Mendicus to know that we were returning, or that needed him to find us quickly with the horses."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 12, 2003)

_ share spells, as I understand it, allows spells you cast UPON YOURSELF also affect your companion.  I don't think it would work if Dhormium cast it_

Mendicus seems nervous.  "It might be nice to have the wolf or one of you remain with me.  I don't know that I could be counted upon to defend your horses & gear if the wendol find me."

_Looking over the cliff, it might be tricky to secure a rope to a rock at the bottom of the cliff._


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2003)

"I'd much rather stay up here, under the sky, rather than be down there, under the earth. But someone good with weapons may be a better choice, ... and I have a little experience of skulking around that may be useful down there," he adds reluctantly.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 12, 2003)

"Wolf will stay with Mendicus."  Brioc decides.  "He has sharper senses than any of us, and will be happier above ground.  Unfortunately, I can speak no better with Wolf than any other animal, which is not at all unless I ask for the Goddess' blessing.  But even so, he should be of much use in guarding the horses."


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 14, 2003)

"I agree with Marcus, this is no spot for a camp. Perhaps we can set up a campsite somewhere secure with Mendius tending the horses and both Wolf and Tarlli keeping watch for signs of the Wendol."

"When we descend the cliff I can use my magic to render invisible whoever elects to go up the tunnel first, although only for a few minutes. Hopefully they can scout ahead and secure the rope, despite any possible guards or watchers".


[OOC: Manzanita can I swap out one monster summoning II for invisibility? I also just realised that my intelligence grants two bonus 1st level spells, don't suppose I can add a Featherfall?]


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2003)

_Yes - all casters give me revised spell list.  Last call for that._


----------



## Jarval (Oct 14, 2003)

*OOC:* Brioc's going with the following spell selection:

_Cantrips: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending.
Level 1: Cure Light Wounds (x2), Produce Flame.
Level 2: Flame Blade, Summon Swarm._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 14, 2003)

"I would proboably be the best for that duty," says Octar.  "Even without my arms and armor, I weigh more than any of us here."


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 15, 2003)

OOC: Ehldannis' spell list

Level 0: Daze x2, Detect Magic, Light, Message
Level 1: Featherfall, Mage Armour, Shield, Shocking Grasp, Sleep
Level 2: Invisibility, Locate Object, Monster Summoning II


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 16, 2003)

_OODM:  I hate to interrupt your planning, but I hate to see the game stagnate.  Please excuse a little attempted summation of your plan at this point, and some issues still needing determining.  I don't mean any of this as a suggestion or a warning & please change anything I've got wrong.

Mendicus and the wolf will lead the horses & left-over equipment to a safer camp site.  The six heroes will descend the cliff_
-who will tie the rope to the tree?
-in what order will they descend?
-what will they carry?
-How will Mendicus reconnect with the PCs?

_At the bottom of the cliff, the second rope will be secured somehow.  Dhormium will cast water breathing.  Octar will be turned invisible and attempt to find and walk the passage.  Once inside he will tie the rope & ..._
-how will the others get through?

etc.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 17, 2003)

- who will tie the rope: Probably not Nathaniel

- Descent order: Nathaniel suggests Octar, Dhormium, Brioc, himself, Marcus, Ehldannis

- Nathaniel will be bringing everything that won't be water-damaged beyond utility (his book and ink, for instance, he will leave with Mendicus)

- We'll meet Mendicus at a predetermined location (near the cliff, somewhere he should be able to hide well?)

- The others will get through by climbing along the rope (perhaps walking along the bottom as well, if it's close enough)... If something happens, they'll give it two tugs in either direction (whichever is best suited -- has the most people or is closest) for help. Nathaniel's suggested list is similar to the descent order, except that he offers to go last so they have a reasonably strong body to help anyone out on the entrance end.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm happy to go with GP's answers. I suggest though that Dhormium casts _water breathing_ before we descend. Not being very physically capable, Ehldannis will _featherfall _down. He will only take items that will not be damaged by water.


----------



## Thels (Oct 17, 2003)

Fine with me. Dhormuin at 2nd position could heal/buff Octar if need be.

Dhormuin gathers his sunrod from his backback and puts it under his belt. He places his belt pouch and his spell component pouch (OOC: Appearantly I have no spells memorized that need material components  ) in his backpack. He leaves his backpack and shield behind with Mendicus.

What are we going to do with Armor? Dhormuin will feel quite naked without them. It's a light armor, fortunately.


----------



## doghead (Oct 17, 2003)

OOC: A couple of thoughts.

Marcus can tie the rope. He has a little experience with rope. 

The rope down the cliff may not need to be tried off at the bottom. The first person finds the tunnel then braces themselves and holds on to the rope. This will guide the others in. There shouldn't be alot of pull on the rope as they are not holding the climbers weight. Or am I misunderstanding this. Do we need to get to the bottom first, cast the spell then jump in and find the tunnel?

Mendicus can pull up the rope after we are down. 

If Mendicus finds a campsight along the route in, we will be able to find him by backtracking. Were there any obvious campsites/reference points?

Marcus will take his sword and knives (2) but leave the crossbow and bolts. He will take the lantern if no-one has a better light source.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 17, 2003)

You can't see the entrance to the tunnel from the top of the cliff.  It is said to be under the waterline.  There are some boulders and a small ledge at the bottom of the cliff, although waves periodically crash over them.  You could stop at the bottom and cast a spell before going underwater, although, of course, there's a chance you'd slip off.  

There were several places for Mendicus to camp, but no protected cave or other obviously safer place.


----------



## Thels (Oct 18, 2003)

How does spellcasting work underwater? Can we use Verbal components at all, with water breathing? What's the concentration check on Somatic components? Can we talk with waterbreathing?

Or is my char completely clueless about the matter?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 18, 2003)

_The better question is:  Is your DM clueless about that matter?  Anyone is welcome to weigh in on those questions._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 18, 2003)

ooc: I thought the plan was that Octar, who is heaviest, would secure a rope going through the tunnel so that others could deal with any current more easily.

As for equipment, the only possible trouble is his bowstring, which he'll wrap in oilskin, if I've got it.  (Actually thought of this OOC when we were leaving the Hold- that we would need to protect things going underwater- but I forgot to post it.  So if you'll allow it....)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 18, 2003)

_sure, I'll allow it.  Generally I figure the PCs would be more on the ball than the players, since they don't have jobs & kids & such to contend with.  Meanwhile, I think since spells with verbal components can't be cast during a silence spell, neither could they be cast underwater.  Somatic components wouldn't present a problem, I wouldnt' think.  I think verbal communication wouldn't be possible underwater even with the spell._


----------



## UlyssesX (Oct 20, 2003)

*Continuing*

_OODM:  OK, Manzanita here, for some reason I've lost my ability to post under my Manzanita ID.  Hopefully I can fix that soon, anyway, I hate to see the game stagnate, so let me try again to summarize the plan, and if no one posts to modify, I"ll start the action from there._

Marcus ties the first rope around the oak tree.  The six heros stand with most of their gear on.  Octar readies himself to descend.

_Any spells to cast before action commenses?_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 21, 2003)

"Knotting the rope might make the descent easier," says Octar slowly, realizing that not all are as fit as he.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 21, 2003)

"Aye, I'd be glad of anything to make the climb a little easier."  Brioc agrees with Octar.

(No spells to cast here.)


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 21, 2003)

Ehldannis perfoms a small arcane ritual which leaves him with a shimmering sheen to his skin [Mage Armour]. He smiles to himself at Brioc's words and prepares to cast Featherfall and float down rather than climb.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 21, 2003)

Nathaniel has no spells appropriate to the situation _(considering Mage Armor is not a bard spell in 3.5 -- just now caught that, replaced it with Remove Fear, as in lieu of a spell with similar effect it's at least a spell appropriate to the character.)_, and instead checks to make sure all of the items he's bringing are indeed properly water-proofed... He utters a brief prayer in the name of Ua before standing behind Brioc, waiting. He brings his sword (well-oiled), his studded leather, and his buckler, all in a bundle of oilskin in case it needs to be dropped to stay alive. The rest he will leave with Mendicus.


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

"It mebbe eas'r, but it'd be shorter, too. If that's well, then lez do." Once the rope's in place, Dhormuin will follow after Octar.

OOC: No spells, they don't last long enough.


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2003)

Marcus straightens and takes a step towards the cliff before returning to his horse and pulling out the crossbow and bolts. He swings the crossbow across his back and lashes the bolts into the quiver (?) to prevent them from floating away, and stuffs a couple of strings wrapped in oilcloth into his pouch. _I'm more dangerous with this than anything, and thats not saying much. If I lose my hold I'll sink like a stone._


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 21, 2003)

*The climb*

_OOC:  I’ll let the dice fall where they may.  The climb DC is 5, increasing by 1 every 30 seconds.  You descend at half your base speed for 200 feet.  I’ll assume Octar carries the second dwarven rope with him._

Marcus ties the first rope around the tree (use rope check: 6(roll)+5(adj)+2(silk rope)=13.  A secure knot).  Then Octar bravely swings himself over the ledge.

It takes Octar(net climb check:+1) about 2 minutes to descend to the bottom.  It is a physically and emotionally demanding climb.  Already cold, the air gets colder the father down he climbs. Also, the longer he goes, the heavier his armor seems, and the weaker his fingers.  The crashing waves beneath send a cold mist steeling upwards.  At the bottom, Octar sighs with relief, finds a secure ledge, shivers, shakes his hands out, and looks up.

Next, Dhormium(net climb check +1) mutters a quiet prayer, and swimgs himself over the precipice.  He awkwardly repells down only about 90 feet before a seemingly secure foothold suddenly gives way, jerking one chilled hand off the rope.  He hangs for a moment, swaying away from the cliff, then unable to regain his grip, he plunges headlong into the sea, 110 feet below.  (inflicts 3 pts subdual, and 17 pts normal dmg)(dropping him to 6 hps)

_OOC:  For Ehldannis, his feather fall would last 3 rounds, and would allow him to fall at 60 ft/round, for a total of 180 feet.  He estimates the distance at about this, and might want to reconsider his strategy.  Since he's smarter than I am, I suspect this would occur to him._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 21, 2003)

Octar swears and swings the rope off of his shoulder, wishing they had used the water breathing spell before they had begun their descent.  If Dhormium landed near enough for a good throw to reach him, Octar will simply ready the rope (perhaps after tying it in a crude loop, if such is possible); if not, he will, as quickly as possible, string his bow and attach the rope to an arrow, hoping to get it to Dhormium that way.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 22, 2003)

(ooc: can Ehldannis Featherfall next to the rope and catch on just near the bottom and climb the rest, or climb for a short way and then featherfall?)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 22, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> (ooc: can Ehldannis Featherfall next to the rope and catch on just near the bottom and climb the rest, or climb for a short way and then featherfall?)



 ooc: If you just try climbing for as long as you can manage, it activates automatically when you fall, right?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 23, 2003)

Dhormium resurfaces, but almost immediately sinks again under the weight of his armor.  The current buffets him and he is soon able to grasp a rock and pull himself out of the water.  With the help of Octar’s rope, he is able to reach the ledge against the shore.  He is exhausted from the swim, and very cold.  (3 more pts subdual dmg).

_Any actions or plan modifications before Brioc descends?  Ehldannis could either climb part way, then featherfall, featherfall holding the rope loosely, then try to catch himself near the bottom, or just climb and featherfall if he slips._


----------



## Jarval (Oct 23, 2003)

_Gods, that's not a good start._  Brioc watches as Dhormium struggles back to shore.  Taking hold of the rope, he starts to climb down, a prayer on his lips as he descends.


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2003)

Marcus will wait til whoever is before him is down then follow.

OOC: Climb +4.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 24, 2003)

Ehldannis attempts to climb down the rope a short way, within featherfall distance of the base of the cliff and will then cast his spell.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 24, 2003)

*Phase One completed*

Next Brioc swings over the side to descend.  He slips a few times, but remembering that you only fall if you let go, manages to hang on.  He alights next to Dhormium and Octar on the ledge.

Then Nathaniel takes the rope.  He makes it down easily, though, like the others, he is hands are cramped and once he stops moving, and at the bottom, he quickly chills.

Marcus likewise has an uneventful descent.  Ehldannis, with the aid of his featherfall, also descends easily.

Now the entire party huddles on a narrow ledge, drenched by the crashing waves around them.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 24, 2003)

ooc: I'm gonna be out of town until sunday PM.

IC:  "You all right, Dhormium?"  asks Octar, feeling sort of silly.  After all, the dwarf fell several dozen feet into cold water.

Once reassured of the Dwarf's well-being, Octar continues "So we go in to the water now, yes?"  Once the spell has been cast, Octar will hand one end of the rope to a member of the group and continue on with the plan.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 24, 2003)

_Thels seems temporarily absent._

  I'll assume Ehldannis casts his light spell (on what? His helmet?) for Octar.  Dhormium casts his water breathing on the party, which will last a little over 3 hours each.  Then Octar dissapears beneath the waves.  The rest of the party can see the rope coil out, and the light drift down under the water, then fade, pretty suddenly.  The rope continue to coil out.  Ill email Thommashobbes regarding Octar's fate, then make a post here.  ThommasHobbes, please refrain from making any posts for Octar that the others wouldn't know about until when/if they're reunited.


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Coughing, Dhormuin climbs out of the river. "Robeclimbing surely ain't a place for a dwarf! Neither is swimming for that matter." Dhormuin mutters to himself in dwarven. "Aye, me fine, justabit shak'n."

After patching himself up with Moradin's help (OOC: Spontaneous convert Bull's Strength to Cure Moderate Wounds on self) and casting the waterbreathing scroll, which fortunately is still okay, Dhormuim calms down a little, only to note the sudden disappearance of his light. _What could have happened to him down there?_ "Well, my turn's up.", Dhormuin phrases in dwarven, before switching back to his broken common: "Lessee wut happ'ned to him!"

Making a small prayer and taking a deep breath, Dhormuin grabs the rope and jumps after Octar.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 25, 2003)

OOC:  I'll put this game on hold until Monday, since Octar is currently the man whose actions count.  Assuming he can post soon (or reply to my email, rather), I don't want to play him as an NPC.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 26, 2003)

Before Octar heads into the water Ehldannis casts _Light_ followed by _Invisibility_ on Octar.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 26, 2003)

Inez:  where do you cast the light spell?

Thels:  Did you receive my email awhile back RE:  last message from Dhormium's mentor?


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 26, 2003)

Ehldannis will take off his neckchain and cast Light on it and then put it around Octar's neck. Hopefully this gives him some flexibility if he needs to hide the light or move away from it.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 28, 2003)

Well gang, it looks like the boards may be down for some time.  Could everyone post their email here?  I'll try to find an alternate venue to continue this.  (Suggestions welcome!)  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 28, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Well gang, it looks like the boards may be down for some time.  Could everyone post their email here?  I'll try to find an alternate venue to continue this.  (Suggestions welcome!)  I'll keep you posted.



 Au contraire, mon fraire! (pardon me if I butchered the French).  Two ours after the message was posted, Morrus is some $3,000 in the black.  Don't you just love ENworld?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 31, 2003)

_OK, sorry for the long delay.  I'll switch the action back to the IC forum, here._

Dhormium pulls himself through the tunnel.  In the dark though, he is battered several times against the rocky walls by the strong currents, taking 4 points of dmg.  Finally he sees a light ahead, and encounters Octar, still underwater, near a beach.  It is difficult for Octar to communicate with him.


----------



## Thels (Nov 1, 2003)

Dhormuin continues to swim after Octar. _By Moradin, when does this water end? We need air to communicate and cast our spells._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 2, 2003)

Octar will wordlessly point to the two neaderthals washing dishes by the bank, unsure of how to communicate anything else.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 3, 2003)

The rest of the party gets through with the following damage inflicted from being slammed into rocks by the current:

Marcus  5 pts
Brioc     6 pts
Ehldannis 9 pts
Nathaniel 6 pts

Dhormium cured himself of 9 hps w/his CMW spell.

All are now gathered underwater standing on the sandy bottom of a dark alcove.  It is difficult to make out what's on shore.


----------



## Thels (Nov 3, 2003)

OOC: I do?

Not being able to make something out, Dhormuin advances, trying to get out of the water soon, unless Octar makes a sign for him to wait.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 3, 2003)

Octar does.  He prevents anyone from going any further, pointing to the shore and then holding up two fingers.


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2003)

Marcus nods, then pulls out two knives from his belt and mimes throwing them.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 4, 2003)

Octar shrugs, then turns to Brioc for some sort of suggestion, pointing to his own sword.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 4, 2003)

_Thels, didn't you cast CMW on youself after you climbed out of the water after falling?  I didn't roll the dice for it at the time._


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 4, 2003)

Ehldannis catches the attention of his companion and feigns spellcasting and then rests his head on his hands feigning sleep.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 4, 2003)

Nathaniel puts a hand on the hilt of his sword, letting the oilskin hang open just enough to expose it, and raises an eyebrow -- the trace of a grin in his cheeks.


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> Ehldannis catches the attention of his companion and feigns spellcasting and then rests his head on his hands feigning sleep.



 Marcus gives Ehldannis the thumbs up.


----------



## Thels (Nov 4, 2003)

OOC: Ohh, back then. Yeah. I thought you said I did it again after the bumps of the underwater ride.

Dhormuin grabs his weapon and waits for the others to make a move. _Too bad this water prevents me to aid us._


----------



## Jarval (Nov 5, 2003)

Brioc rests his hand on the hilt of his scimitar, and nods to Ehldannis.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2003)

_just a note here to emphasize that the water is quite cold.  I'd mentioned that before w/o stating any consequences.  But until you warm up, you will all have a slightly reduced dexterity and the arcane spellcasters will have a slight chance of spell failure due to numbed fingers._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 5, 2003)

With Brioc's nod, Octar leads them to the edge of the light, so they may see the situation.  Then, he will follow Brioc's lead as to when to begin the attack.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2003)

As the group moves towards the bank, they see there are now four figures on the shore, who seem to be looking right at the party.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 5, 2003)

Nathaniel leans in toward Brioc slowly, then whispers, as lightly and flatly as possible:

_"Hail .. or .. charge"_

Give his tone of voice, it's hard to tell if it's a question or not.


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2003)

Not knowing what a wendol looks like, Marcus awaits the lead of the others. As they move forward, he positions himself on the flank.

_If they are not friendly, we should make sure that they do not get the chance to leave._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 5, 2003)

Octar curses, causing a large bubble to escape his mouth.  He makes urgent going-forward motions and, unless stopped, begins his own advance.


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

Dhormuin follows after Octar, his weapon steady in his hand, obviously happy to escape the water.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 7, 2003)

Following Octar's lead, Brioc pulls his scimitar from it's scabbard and rushes out of the water.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 8, 2003)

*On land again...*

Four neandrathalls stand there.  They had evidently seen flickers of light & movement in the water, but are shocked to see fully armored invaders emerge from the cove.  They are initially surprised, but it takes a full round for you to get out of the water, given your chill, the water's resistance to fast motion, and the sandy, muddy ground.

Two of the neandrathalls, are males, armed with daggers and clubs.  The other two, a man & a woman, carry the same weapons, but also wear hide armor.  They stand about 15 feet away from the shore.  The room is dimly lit by several torches along the walls.

Initiatives:
Marcus
Dhormium
Ehldannis
Neandrathals
Brioc
Octar


----------



## Thels (Nov 8, 2003)

Once out of the water, Dhormuin makes a prayer to Moradin, asking politely to bless him and his companions.

OOC: Cast Bless


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 8, 2003)

Ehldannis begins to trace patterns in the air with his hands whilst he whispers strange words which despite their harsh, foreign sounds seem to comfort and lull. 

[OOC: cast sleep, which is a full round action in 3.5E, to take effect just before his initiative next round. Ehldannis will aim the spell at those Neanderthals who are furthest from the party.]


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2003)

If possible: Marcus throws one dagger, then the next if time allows as the party advances on the Neanderthals. If nothing else, it should keep them busy.

Allowing the rest of the party to sweep past him, Marcus draws his short sword and pushes forward to one side, planning to harass and distract from the flanks.

OOC: Daggar, thrown/+5/1d4/19-20x2, 10 ft
Short Sword, melee/+6/1d6/19-20x2


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 8, 2003)

Deciding it may be better to remain quiet, _'as backwards as that seems'_, Nathaniel will forego the usual battle call, and simply charge at the nearest neanderthal _(expertising for 2, negating the non-movement effects of the charge)_


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 8, 2003)

*Round 1*

_OOC:  Thank you, Inez, for your sleep spell comment - I haven't read all the 3.5 details and didn't realize the spell had changed at all.  I appreciate your keeping me aware of changes as we encounter them.  Also, sorry, I evidently skipped Nathaniel on the initiave rolls.  He will act directly after the Neandrathalls._

Marcus hurls his dagger, (at who?  I'll determine randomly) striking one of the unarmored neandrathalls on the arm, causing a minor wound (1 hp dmg).

Ehldannis and Dhormium begin chanting spells.  Dhormium's bless takes effect, and the party all feels a rush of courage.

The armored female shouts a brief command, and the wounded Neandrathall turns and flees.  There are three obvious exits from this chamber, one about 20 feet to the west, one about 20 feet to the east, and one directly behind your opponents.  It is into this hallway that he flees.  Behind you to the South is the water.

The other unarmored neandrathall leaps to the attack, striking Dhormium with surprising skill (inflicting 4 points of dmg w/his club), the other two quickly chant, the female producing a ball of fire in her hand and sends its shooting towards Ehldannis, striking for 8 points of fire damage, and producing a cloud of steam from his wet body.  Elhdannis, already weakened from the rocky underwater passage, loses consciousness (-4 hp), and his spell is lost.

Nathaniel charges at the female, but his cold-numbed limbs awkwardly cause his sword thrust to fall short.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 9, 2003)

_Curses!  A magic user!_  Brioc hurls himself at the armored woman, his blade slashing forwards as he tries to cut her down.

"Someone stop the fleeing man!  We cannot afford to have the alarm raised!"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2003)

Brioc's scimitar hits smartly, ripping a bloody trail across her side. (8 pts)


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2003)

Marcus surges out of the water (as fast as is cold legs will carry him) and attemps to dodge around the back and after the fleeing Neanderthal.

_This is madness, the great hulking brute will cut me down as a fast as think of it. If I can just catch him flat footed. Small chance of that though ...._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 9, 2003)

Octar steps into melee, attempting to strike down the neanderthal that nearly slew Elhdannis.  Things could get very bad if the alarm is raised; Octar prays his friend Marcus will have luck in the persuit.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2003)

*Round 1/2*

Octar steps forward and swings at the woman.  He also hits, a glancing blow off her helmet, which sends her staggering. (6 pts)

Round 2
Elhdannis drops to -5
Marcus attempts to move around his opponents to pursue the fleeing one.  He drops into a roll as he passes and presents no target for them to strike at.  _(successful tumble check; he moves 5 foot down the hallway, and can see the back of his quarry)_
_DHormium's up_


----------



## Jarval (Nov 9, 2003)

Brioc grins as his sword makes contact, and quickly brings it round for another attack.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 9, 2003)

Octar continues the melee, hoping to drop the spellcaster before she can do any more damage.  After that, he will simply wade into the thick of things.


----------



## Thels (Nov 10, 2003)

Moving up to the wounded companion, Dhormuin channels Moradin's powers to heal his wounds.

OOC: Drop Divine Favor to cast CLW at Ehldannis.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 10, 2003)

*Round 2*

Elhdannis awakens with a start after Dhormium's healing,  (up to 5 hps), and quickly reorients himself.

The Neandrathalls fight back bravely, showing no fear.  The woman right hand still contains a ball of fire.  She swings her open hand at Octar, but he dodges aside, and the fire in her hand goes out.  The armored male had cast a spell, and now his club seems to glow with a dim blue light.  He swings it at Brioc, barely missing.  The third swings his club at Nathaniel, also missing.

Brioc then retaliates with his scimitar, neatly slicing her neck, and sending her corpse to the stone floor.

Octar then swings at the other armored man, missing.  Nathaneil does better, striking the unarmored oponent square in the chest, and burying his sword in his heart.

Only one Neandrathall stands.

The footfalls of Marcus and his quarry echo in the hallway.

_Dhormium & Elhdannis next_


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 11, 2003)

Ehldannis mutters a few syllables of arcana under his breath and points a glowing fingertip a the remaining Neanderthal.

[OOC: casts _Daze_, stepping back 5' to avoid an AoO if necessary.]


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 11, 2003)

*End of combat*

Ehldannis spell successfully dazes the last Neandrathall.  He sways, and is cut down by Nathaniel, Brioc and Octar.

No sooner than his body hits the ground, the group hears a shout of surprise and fear from Marcus ahead in the tunnel.

Marcus has pursued his quarry about 30 feet, into a room about 40 by 20 foot.  Three tunnels exit the room.  Your prey is exiting by the Northwest.  You feel you are gaining slightly, when your foot slips on something.  Glancing down, you see that there are numerous snakes scattered about the room.  Most seem to take no notice of you, but the one you just stepped on raises its head & hisses.  It is about 4 feet long and has long fangs.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 11, 2003)

Hearing his friend shout, Octar curses and immediatly dashes down the path Marcus had taken earlier, sheathing his sword and taking his broad rectangular wooden shield off of his back as he does so.

_Hold on, Marcus.  By Mars, this seems an ill-fated venture...._

ooc: 1st round: move 30', sheath weapon. 2nd round: remove shield, strap on shield.  Then double move whilst drawing weapon.


----------



## Thels (Nov 11, 2003)

Dhormuin runs for the shouting, calling his weapon to his hands.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 12, 2003)

Brioc relaxes for a moment, the two Neanderthal having fallen quickly.  Then he hears Marcus' yell of surprise.  He sprints after Octar and Dhormuin, readying himself for whatever may have befallen his friend.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2003)

*The caves of the mist*

Try this for a map; another DM whose game I'm in is using it for pretty good effect.  Drop this text at http://www.irony.com/java/mmee
*BEGIN 0 0 rs 0
*s -1 3o 5c rs 0 0 3o 5c 3o 3c *s -1 3c 5c rs 0 0 3c 5c 3c 3c *s
@-1 4c 5w rs 0 0 30 4s 4c 5w *s -1 3c 5w rs 0 0 3c 4s 28 5w *s -1
@40 4c rs 0 0 3c 4c 40 3o *s -1 40 40 rs 0 0 40 40 40 20 *s -1 3c
@4c rs 0 0 3c 4c 34 1w 14 c *s -1 4k 30 rs 0 0 3g 30 4k 1w *s -1
@4g 2w rs 0 0 2w 2w 4g 1k *s -1 3o 2w rs 0 0 3o 2w 1g 1c *s 4 77
@71 rs 0 *s 5 6z 9a rs 0 *s 0 71 a5 rs 0 *s 1 72 ay rs 0 *s 3 7p
@bk rs 0 *s 2 6e bn rs 0 *s 6 5z 5e rs 0 *s -3 3u 5k rs 0 prey *s
@-3 59 76 rs 0 marcus *s -3 7k 7s rs 0 snakes *s -3 7i 93 rs 0  *s
@-3 42 bj rs 0 brioc *s -3 81 cb rs 0 ehldannis *s -3 7r ah rs 0
@dhormium *s -3 7k 9c rs 0  *s -3 5j a6 rs 0 octar *s -3 7l 9d rs
@0 Nathaniel *s -3 69 d6 rs 0 water 
*END gokzop
In general, I'm waiting for Marcus' action at this point.


----------



## doghead (Nov 12, 2003)

OOC: the java crashes my browser. I'll try with IE later but for now.

"Aghh."

Instinct more than anything keeps Marcus moving, attempting to bound, leap and/or cartwheel through the clear areas, across the room to the North west exit.

*if safely across* Marcus slides to a halt in the entrance to the passage. 

_Wait and warn the others or go on? We have lost the surprise. Maybe ..._.

Marcus pauses long enough to sheath his daggar and draw his sword. If he can hear the others approaching, he will cup his hands to his mouth and shout "Snakes ahead!" (only as loudly as he thinks necessary) to warn them. [OOC: Listen +6]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 12, 2003)

If Marcus is still threatened by any of the snakes, Nathaniel will move and strike at them, trying his best not to rile any of the others.

If not, he will attempt to get across the snakes as well, sheathing his sword in the process, and in the coming rounds fire some arrows at the fleeing neanderthal.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2003)

The snake rears up and hisses, but Marcus continues on, and it does not strike at him.  The others begin entering the room and hear Marcus' warning.  Marcus turns to see his prey, about 40 feet ahead of him, swish through a beaded curtain, and is no longer visible.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 13, 2003)

As Octar enters the room, he comes to a dead stop, his eyes widening in surprise and, although he'd hate to admit it, fear.  "Brioc?" he murmurs, not taking his eye off the snake, "What now?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 13, 2003)

Brioc comes to a stop on seeing the snake, and gestures for his companions to step back from the angry serpent.

"Marcus, Nathaniel, kill the fleeing Wedol.  Everyone else stay back, and I'll try to calm this snake down enough for us to get past safely."


(Wild Empathy +5)


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2003)

Marcus sets off after his quarry at a run. As he approaches the curtain he slows and attempts to move up to it as quickly, but discretely as possible.

He approaches it carefully, taking advantage of any shadows and cover, eyes and ears peeled in an effort to discover what lies beyond.

OOC: Mv Silently +5, Spot/Listen +6, Hide +5.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 13, 2003)

Brioc sense that the snakes are not aggressive.  They seem very well fed and somewhat placid.  He feels as long as they're not stepped on or otherwise aggrevated, it would be safe to pass them.

Marcus reaches the curtain.  Inside he hears jabbering in an unknown language by a male voice.  A female voice starts to speak softly, and he hears a strange hissing.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 13, 2003)

*Marcus*

Parting the beads gently, he peers into the room. 

The room seems to be naturally carved out of rock.  But unlike the previous rooms, which have had floors, walls and ceilings of bare rock, the walls of this room are covered with tapestries.  Silver incense braziers scent the room, and torches on the walls provide light.  From the entrance in the south where Marcus stands, the room extends about 40 feet North and West, curving off in both directions out of view.  On a raised Dias about 30 feet to the west stands two women.  Both have the broad jaws, low foreheads, and wide eyes of the Neanderthals, but the similarity ends there.  One is very old and wrinkled, with grey-black hair in natty dreadlocks.  She wears painted leather armor and a scimitar hangs from her belt.  The other is a stunningly well-proportioned young woman.  She is very clean, has huge, full, upright breasts, a slender waist, and wide hips.  Her hair is long, thick, and of lustrous black, woven with ribbons and beads. She is completely nude, and hairless except for her head.  Beside the women stands a 5' wide stone column reaching the ceiling.  In front of these women is curled a huge grey snake.  It must be over 20 feet long.  Its raised head gazes at the door with yellow eyes.


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2003)

Instinctively, Marcus freezes.

_Where are the others?_ He strains to hear any sound of their approach. [OOC: Listen +6.]

He almost starts to inch back, careful to make no noise or sudden movement, and to ensure the beads do not rattle or swing as he withdraws his hand. But then the significance of the male voice, and his absence, hits him.

_They know we are here! And more will be coming._

_This may be our target! We need time! Oh Lords, let the dice fall favourably for us ... _

Marcus sheaths his sword, switches his daggar to his good hand and, with a roar, dives through the beaded curtain, cutting diagonally across the room [NW'ish]. Pulling up some 20' from the women *and* snake, Marcus begins to let loose with his remaining 3 [1 is in hand] daggars in quick succession.

_Gotta keep them busy. Run you bastards!_

OOC: principle target is the young woman or any spellcaster, if he notices one.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 13, 2003)

Octar waits for Briar's go ahead before moving as quickly as possible through the snakes.  The moment he hears Marcus' roar, however, all other considerations are dropped for an instinctive burst of speed.  _Worse and worse and worse and worse...._ the pessimistic litany rings in his head each time his boots smack the stone.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 13, 2003)

_I appologize, that in that my prior room description I neglected to mention that the man you were pursuing is standing there in front of the women.  Perhaps we could say he was simply around the corner a bit & out of Marcus' vision.  I also neglected to mention that there are several sets of crossed spears and sheilds hanging from the walls.  I can't seem to pull up that map page myself, either, at this point..._

With Octar and the others visible down the hallway, Marcus bursts though the hanging beads.  He takes a big step towards the women when he feels a sharp pain in his foot _(5 pts dmg - dropping you to 7)_, as though you were walking on spikes, though none are visible.  

_Marcus makes his reflex save and can either continue his charge or stop, and do something else.  Octar reaches the doorway at the end of this round, with the others closely behind him._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 13, 2003)

ooc: Does Octar notice that Marcus appears to have stepped on something pointy?


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2003)

"Blast! Spikes! Invisible spikes of some sort!" Loudly.

Marcus stops and starts throwing daggars to disrupt (hopefully) any spellcasters. _Oh for a great ball of fire!_

Next round he will try moving further into the room by sliding his feet along the floor.

OOC: 7hp.   I'm toast.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 13, 2003)

Nathaniel will do his best to keep up with Marcus, but heeding his warning, will stay pretty much under the beaded curtain... Once his shortbow's ready, he'll fire away at whoever appears to be a spellcaster (or the best spellcaster) -- at the moment, probably the older woman.

Oh, and once he's in the room and can see what's going on, it'll be time to Inspire Courage


----------



## Jarval (Nov 14, 2003)

"Gods' curses!"  Brioc runs over to the entrance of the room, and quickly begins to invoke a spell, calling forth a black cloud of bats centered on the two women.


(Casting Summon Swarm (bats), with the 10' square covering the two women (and anyone else I might be able to get in the area ).  I don't think they'll attack the snake, as it's cold blooded, but it should do a lot to impede spell casting.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 14, 2003)

Octar stops for a moment, on the cusp of entering the room, and stares at the younger Wendol.  Her body reminded him of the images of Diana or Venus that he had often seen, but her head shared the animalistic features of the Wendol.  The contrast, in addition to the woman... thing's nuduity, throws Octar's well-ordered Roman mind for a loop.  He advances cautiosly into the room, his shield high, deciding to focus on the decidedly more sane 20-foot snake.

ooc: Move cautiosly into the room (start with a 5-foot-step equivalent, and then move slowly until next to Marcus), and ready an attack against the next enemy to come close.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 14, 2003)

*Round 1*

_I'll reroll initiative here. Order:  Nathaniel, Marcus, Brioc, Octar, Wendol/Ehldannis(tie), Dhormium_

The curtained entrance is about 10 foot wide.  Nathaniel and Octar stand there at the beginning of the round.  Nathaniel whips out his short bow and fires at the old woman (who seems to be casting spells.  The young one looks somewhat confused).  His arrow deflects off her armor, but as he starts orating, everyone feels a bit more optomistic, despite their wet, cold, bruised bodies.

Marcus hurls a dagger at the crone, barely striking, thanks to the blessing Dhormium gave that is still in effect.  (3 pts dmge)

Octar moves out a step into the room, sheild high, which fails to prevent a sharp pain in his foot (2 pts dmg), despite no visible spikes.

As Octar moves in, Brioc steps through the curtain next to Nathaniel.  He begins casting a spell (which will take effect just before your next initiative.)

Elhdannis & Dhormium dash up behind Octar & Nathaniel, but as yet, can't really see into the room.

The snake slithers directly to the south wall, then turns 90 degrees and slithers along the wall towards the party.  It reaches Octar, who uses his readies action to slash at it w/his longsword, ripping a bloody gash through its scales below its mouth (9 pts)

Both the women step/run behind the stone pillar, giving them 3/4 cover.  The older one is evidently still casting spells, as a ball of fire bubbles forth from her palm and is hurled at Nathaniel, but falls short, sputtering out on the stone floor.  The unarmored man stands before the pillar and seems to be casting a spell on his club.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 14, 2003)

*map*

Try this map

Drop this text at http://www.irony.com/java/mmee
*BEGIN 0 0 rs 0
*s -1 3o 5c rs 0 0 3o 5c 3o 3c *s -1 3c 5c rs 0 0 3c 5c 3c 3c *s
@-1 4c 5w rs 0 0 30 4s 4c 5w *s -1 3c 5w rs 0 0 3c 4s 28 5w *s -1
@40 4c rs 0 0 3c 4c 40 3o *s -1 40 40 rs 0 0 40 40 40 20 *s -1 3c
@4c rs 0 0 3c 4c 34 1w 14 c *s -1 4k 30 rs 0 0 3g 30 4k 1w *s -1
@4g 2w rs 0 0 2w 2w 4g 1k *s -1 3m 2t rs 0 0 3o 2w 1g 1c *s 4 4l
@3u rs 0 *s 5 4f 49 rs 0 *s 0 50 4k rs 0 *s 1 68 5h rs 0 *s 3 5w
@55 rs 0 *s 2 51 46 rs 0 *s 6 2l 3b rs 0 *s -3 -3e 9m rs 0 prey *s
@-3 -6v er rs 0 marcus *s -3 7k 7s rs 0 snakes *s -3 7i 93 rs 0  *s
@-3 -72 bg rs 0 brioc *s -3 jf d9 rs 0 ehldannis *s -3 l7 dk rs 0
@dhormium *s -3 7k 9c rs 0  *s -3 -70 e4 rs 0 octar *s -3 jg bb
@rs 0 Nathaniel *s -3 69 d6 rs 0 water *s -1 28 2c rs 0 0 28 2c
@-8 2c *s -1 2k 20 rs 0 0 2k 20 24 0 *s -1 11 1p rs 0 0 -w 2c 1k
@-k *s -1 2c 10 rs 0 0 2c 10 10 -k 4 -k *s b 33 2s rs 0 *s 3 2i
@2i rs 0 *s 3 21 2e 1ab -d *s 9 3g 4d rs 0 *s -3 5c 3j rs 0
@Marcus *s -3 5c 3z rs 0  *s -3 3n 4y rs 0  *s -3 24 4f rs 0
@snake *s -3 3p 50 rs 0 octar *s -3 3l 5q rs 0  *s -3 3q 5b rs 0 
@*s -3 5f 47 rs 0 brioc *s -3 67 4j rs 0 nathaniel *s -3 6g 5x rs
@0 dhormium *s -3 6k 4x rs 0 ehldannis 
*END dhs3p


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 14, 2003)

OOC: I'm doin' ma best cap'in but I canna get tha map ta work


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2003)

_We need to keep the witches busy. I need move up there [northwards] and come at them from the other side._ Marcus glances at the walls. _Can I skirt along them?_

Option one - if climbing the walls and moving along them seems quite straightforward, he'll try that. Otherwise;

Option two - Marcus tentively pushes a foot across the floor. If he is not impaled again, he will likewise shift his other foot. Assuming success, he will continue thus til he has the pillar between himself and the witches.

He then pulls out his crossbow and loads up a bolt. Bringing it up to the firing position, he slides forwards (northwards) again until he can get a reasonably clear shot at the women. 

_The old one seems more dangerous, but it is the young one who she seems to be protecting._

OOC: The mapper worked in IE. Do you want us to post edited maps, or only if its difficult to explain?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 14, 2003)

ooc: Map works for me, using IE.

IC:  While watching the snake move, Octar realizes something.  "Marcus!"  he shouts, "I think you can move safely next to the walls!" He then concentrates fully on the snake, holding his shield high between the massive fangs and himself while striking out again.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 14, 2003)

_Sorry for the various mapping troubles, we'll keep trying til we get something that works for everyone. _


----------



## Jarval (Nov 15, 2003)

Brioc finishes casting his spell, then concentrates on keeping the swarm of bats in existence.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 15, 2003)

*Round 2*

_I'm actually going to say that the spell casting crone gets only 1/2 cover.  Dhormium, Ehldannis, go ahead & post first round actions if you choose, but I'm going to keep things rolling._

Nathaniel shoots another arrow at the old woman, but it splinters off the pillar.  

Marcus moves tentatively towards the wall.  He can feel spikes, and knows if he attempts to step or move with any speed, he will be impaled again.  He could, perhaps jump to the wall.  It is rough stone, & probably climbable, but it would be risky and unlikely he could cling to it if he jumped for it.  _Feel free to take another partial action this round_

A swarm of bats appears in front of the pillar _(Brioc didn't have quite the range to get it behind the pillar.)_, flaps around and then attacks the women behind it.

_Help me out here.  Bats have no attack damage, would their attack just cause disorientation?_

The snake strikes at Octar, but it's fangs don't penetrate his shield.  The male neandrathall moves south to the wall behind the snake.  The old woman throws a ball of fire again at the invaders, though she can barely see them.  None the less, the ball of fire strikes home, into Brioc, causing 12 points of dmg_(bringing him to 9 -  would he then have to make a concentration check to maintain his spell?)._

Octar deals the snake another solid blow, inflicting 11 points dmg.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 15, 2003)

Ehldannis watches past his companions and realising he cannot gain access to the room begins spellcasting. His gestures are followed by a string of gutteral syllables and he points into the chamber next to the crone. A point of blackness grows and grows until it has become several feet across, when a chilling howl emerges followed by a wolf with fur as black as night. The wolf then turns with a snarl and bounds at the crone with fangs bared.

[OOC: Cast _Summon Monster II_ - Fiendish Wolf]


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2003)

Marcus pauses and gets his crossbow [move action].


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 15, 2003)

Octar notes with some worry the foul beast that seems to answer Ehldannis' call, and his distraction nearly costs him dear as he quickly steps back from another serpent bite.  _Focus!_  He strikes out at the snake.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 16, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _Help me out here.  Bats have no attack damage, would their attack just cause disorientation?..._
> 
> None the less, the ball of fire strikes home, into Brioc, causing 12 points of dmg_(bringing him to 9 -  would he then have to make a concentration check to maintain his spell?)._



*OOC:* I've replied to these questions in the OOC thread, as the explanation is quite lengthy.  Hope this covers everything.


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2003)

*2nd Round.*

Marcus draws a sharp breath as the coal black wolf emerges, and releases it slowly as it the attacks the crone.

Marcus draws, loads andf brings up his crossbow looking for a clear shot at the male Neanderthal. He will shift slightly (slowly & carefully) northwards again if necessary, but wants to get a shot in before the Neanderthal can engage any of the others.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2003)

*Round 3*

_OOC: Thank you, Jarval.  I have the SRD downloaded, but I guess I didn't know where to look.  I'm going to run Dhormium as an NPC here until Thels returns, since I hate to see him sit completely idle._

Round 1 (backtracking here)
Ehldannis summons a wolf, who appears near the pillar, and pauses before the swarm of bats.  Dhormium casts CLW on Ehldannis (curing 9, bringing him to 14)

Round 2(finishing)
Dhormuim cast CLW on himself.  (now has only domain spell left at first level; heals himself 10 hps, to 17)
Ehldannis?

Round 3
The women are now completely concealed behind a swarm of bats and the pillar.
_does Nathaniel continue to try to shoot them?_
Marcus can get a line of sight to the male, without significant movement.  He shoots his crossbow, and his bolt rips a gash in the man's shoulder before shattering on the wall (3 pts dmg)
Brioc is able to maintain his concentration despite his sudden imolation.  The bats continue to swarm about behind the pillar, but fire & smoke seem to be killing many.  Then they seem to move off southwest.  As they depart, the party is able to see the old woman still standing, somewhat concealed by the pillar, a ball of fire still in her right hand.
Once she appears, the wolf leaps at her, and bites her in the thigh, but fails to pull her down.
The acoloyte pulls out his dagger, and throws it at Marcus, missing.
The wolf charges out into the room, and is clearly affected afflicted with agonizing pain as it tries to cross the floor.  It stumbles and falls, smearing its lifeblood across the stone.  It is dead after charging about 15 feet.
Octar's blade makes another deep gash in the snake, which is looking pretty ragged now.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 16, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> The wolf charges out into the room, and is clearly affected afflicted with agonizing pain as it tries to cross the floor.  It stumbles and falls, smearing its lifeblood across the stone.  It is dead after charging about 15 feet.
> Octar's blade makes another deep gash in the snake, which is looking pretty ragged now.




Octar grunts in pain, and panics a little as he feels the pain go through him.  _It may be big, but it's not too tough_ he comforts himself.  He's he knew his run of luck couldn't last much longer.  _Proboably won't kill me outright._With grim determination, he presses the attack.

ooc: Incidentally, I think Inez meant for the wolf to appear across the room, past the spikes and near the crone.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2003)

*whoops*

_ThomasHobbes, you are the Leviathan, and totally correct.  I reread Inez's post & looked up the spell.  Ehldannis could basically put the wolf 25 to 30 feet into the room.  l'll edit my above post to take that into account; it's only been there for about an hour.  Thank you._


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2003)

*Round 3 (con't)*

_whoops, forgot the snakes 3rd round action_
The snake strikes forward again, this time knocking Octar's sheild aside and sinking its fangs between the armor plates on his thigh.  Just as quickly it pulls back, but Octar knows he's been poisoned, and feels weaker immediately.  (7 pts dmg; -2 pts Con)


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 17, 2003)

Ehldannis wills his summoned wolf onwards and enters into a quick succession of syllables then points at the crone. [casts _Daze_]


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2003)

*Round 3*

Marcus reloads the crossbow and brings it up to shoulder level. He slides another careful step northwards, his eyes scanning the room.

_If I can get a shot at the witches, I'll take it if its a good one. Otherwise its that male with the club. Octar is looking sorely pressed._

OOC: less than 1/4 cover is good for a shot.


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

OOC: I'm a little confused. Is the male (or perhaps the snake) visible in front of the swarm or is everyone behind it?

If someone is visible: Crying in dwarven: "For Moradin!" Dhormuin charges ahead and swings his axe at his opposition.

If no one is visible: Dhormuin slowly approaches, his axe in one hand, speaking softly: "Un of yer lads know how to gibt of deez bugs?"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 17, 2003)

*Round 3/4*

_There's only room for 2 people in the doorway.  Brioc and Nathaniel are standing there now.  I'll say Nathaniel backed out in round 3, allowing Ehldannis to step forward & cast his spell._

The swarm of bats, significantly reduced by fire, continue to swarm south of the pillar.  Screams and moans can be heard within.

Ehldannis points his finger at the crone, but with no discernable effect.

_I'll repost the map, but in short, Dhormium can see no one from behind Brioc and Ehldannis.  If he were to push through them, he could see all the opponents._

Marcus shoots the man again, as the crone still has 1/2 concealment.  The bolt stikes him in the chest and sticks there.  He gurgles but remains on his feet.

The wolf bites at the crone again, but its teeth don't penetrate her armor.

The snake strikes out with his fangs, but again can't find purchase due to Octar's armor and shield.  Octar responds with a swing of his blade, but he snake is too quick, and he misses.  The man, spitting blood notices the wolf, and charges it, swinging his club, but he stumbles on the step up on the dais, and his swing falls short.  The crone whips her flaming fist around and smashes it into the wolf's snout.  It's head explodes into flame and it crashes to the floor, barely twitching.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 17, 2003)

*map*

_Not sure what action Dhormium should take, or Nathaniel.  Please let me know._

Drop this text at http://www.irony.com/java/mmee
*BEGIN 0 0 rs 0
*s -1 3o 5c rs 0 0 3o 5c 3o 3c *s -1 3c 5c rs 0 0 3c 5c 3c 3c *s
@-1 4c 5w rs 0 0 30 4s 4c 5w *s -1 3c 5w rs 0 0 3c 4s 28 5w *s -1
@40 4c rs 0 0 3c 4c 40 3o *s -1 40 40 rs 0 0 40 40 40 20 *s -1 3c
@4c rs 0 0 3c 4c 34 1w 14 c *s -1 4k 30 rs 0 0 3g 30 4k 1w *s -1
@4g 2w rs 0 0 2w 2w 4g 1k *s -1 3n 2u rs 0 0 3n 2v 1f 1b *s 4 4o
@3m rs 0 *s 5 44 4b rs 0 *s 0 4s 4g sf 17 *s 1 5r 5a rs 0 *s 3 56
@4a rs 0 *s 2 53 4t rs 0 *s 6 2n 3g rs 0 *s -3 -3e 9m rs 0 prey *s
@-3 -6v er rs 0 marcus *s -3 7k 7s rs 0 snakes *s -3 7i 93 rs 0  *s
@-3 -72 bg rs 0 brioc *s -3 jf d9 rs 0 ehldannis *s -3 l7 dk rs 0
@dhormium *s -3 7k 9c rs 0  *s -3 -70 e4 rs 0 octar *s -3 jg bb
@rs 0 Nathaniel *s -3 69 d6 rs 0 water *s -1 28 2c rs 0 0 28 2c
@-8 2c *s -1 2k 20 rs 0 0 2k 20 24 0 *s -1 1a 20 rs 0 0 -15 21 1b
@-v *s -1 2c 10 rs 0 0 2c 10 10 -k 4 -k *s b 33 2s rs 0 *s 3 18
@3t rs 0 *s 3 2i 2f 1ab -c *s 9 3g 4d rs 0 *s -3 5c 3j rs 0
@Marcus *s -3 5c 3z rs 0  *s -3 3n 4y rs 0  *s -3 24 4f rs 0
@snake *s -3 3p 50 rs 0 octar *s -3 3l 5q rs 0  *s -3 3q 5b rs 0 
@*s -3 46 5a rs 0 brioc *s -3 5e 4s rs 0 nathaniel *s -3 68 5p rs
@0 dhormium *s -3 5g 4b rs 0 ehldannis *s -3 q 48 rs 0 swarm *s
@-3 q 4o rs 0  *s -3 2z 3h rs 0 man *s -3 2z 1x rs 0 crone *s -3
@a3 70 rs 0  
*END -dxcbx9


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 18, 2003)

Octar hacks viciously at the snake with repeated overhand blows.  _Why_ hack _won't_ slash _you_ stab _die_ chop.


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2003)

*Round 4*

_Hah. That hurt. Why don't you go down?_

Marcus reloads the crossbow and brings it up to shoulder level. He slides another careful step northwards, his eyes scanning the room.

_When will I get to the end of these blasted spikes? Will I even realise it? The man, the girl? The crone? Finish one thing first._

Marcus shots again at the male wendol.

OOC: less than 1/4 cover is good for a shot.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 18, 2003)

Since Nathaniel doesn't have much of a shot, he'll switch back to Longsword and move into the room, going toward the crone and trying to keep his distance from the snake.

His oration continues:

"Brothers in arms! Fear not the fangs of serpents, nor the curses of witchcrafters! Swing back with fangs of your own, and rain forth the magic of the righteous! This enemy shall be overcome -- _for the good people of Sevastopol, we shall fight!_"


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 18, 2003)

Ehldannis backs out of the doorway so that Dhormium can see into the room.


----------



## Thels (Nov 18, 2003)

Dhormuin advances to behind Ehldannis, drawing his axe while trying to peek around, asking: "Any of ye lads cud say me wuts happ'ning?"

When room is made for him, he advances into the room, making space for those behind him. Looking around, he considers the snake the most obvious threat and a target for his attacks.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 18, 2003)

*Round 4*

Nathaniel swings his bow over his shoulder, pulls out his longsword and steps into the room.  Like the others before him, he feels a sharp pain upon his first big step, shooting all the way up his leg. _(7 pts dmg)_

Dhormium pauses in the doorway behind him.  _(I assume he'll rethink advancing into the room)_

Marcus reloads his crossbow and sends a third bolt into the neandrathall male.  It sinks into his back with a thud.  He twists around, trying to reach it with his hands, but stumbles, and collapses in a pool of blood.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2003)

*bump*

_OK, awaiting actions by pretty much everyone except Octar & Marcus.  Even Marcus could post his action for next round._


----------



## Thels (Nov 23, 2003)

Seeing Nathaniel injured in front of him, Dhormuin steps back, making sure there's enough space for him to withdraw.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 23, 2003)

Brioc drops his mental link to the cloud of bats, letting the magic run its course.  He turns his attention back to the room in front of him, noting the wounds inflicted on his companions.  He whispers a prayer, and his eyes shine briefly with a faint green light.

(*OOC:* Casting _Detect Magic_, and trying to see if I can spot whatever's been spiking everyone when they head into the room.


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2003)

*Round 5*

The sight of the sprawled neanderthal vainly trying to pull the stubby shafts for his body with bloody hands twists in Marcus's guts.

_He would have been only to glad to have had it the other way around, remember that Marcus. And there are still others who will have it that way if they can. It has to be done. But remember this so that next time .... _

Ignoring the thoughts that swirl around in his head, Marcus carefully reloads his crossbow and slides northwards again. Once again, he checks for a for a shot at the old crone.

[OOC: Shot at old crone if less than 1/4 cover. At the young crone otherwise. As Marcus slides his feet, can he feel any spikes on the floor? Is he bleeding? Note, Marcus regularly checks the pillar just in case the old one slips out from behind it.]


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 23, 2003)

*Round 5*

Marcus shifts slightly more into the room, his path still hampered by the unseen spikes.  He raises his crossbow and aims carefully at the crone.  He can only see about half of her body around the pillar, but lets fly with his bolt anyway.  He feels cool and capable, inspired by Moradin's blessing and Nathaniel's urgings.  His bolt flies true, and he is rewarded by seeing a splash of blood explode from the crone's arm. (5 pts dmg)

Brioc steps back, slightly and casts _detect magic_.  He immediately senses magic on the floor in the room in front of the door.  _(further information possible with continued concentration)_

The old woman steps behind the pillar for as much concealment as possible and seems to chanting.   _(Brioc recognizes she is casting a druidic spell, but is unable to identify it)_

The snake rears back and strikes at Octar.  He shifts, and the snake's fangs hit only air, but, off balance, Octar also misses his counterswing.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2003)

_Time to finish this..._  Brioc thinks, and starts to chant again, calling on the Gods to give the rock itself the will to kill the crone.


(Casting _Summon Nature’s Ally II_ in place of _Flame Blade_ to call a small earth elemental.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 24, 2003)

Octar steps right and swings left at the snake's outstretched neck.


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2003)

*Round 6*

_Shes spellcasting!_

Marcus reloads and slides forwards again, careful to be quiet as well as careful..

_if I can catch her while she is distracted ..._

OOC: Hoping for a sneak attack.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 24, 2003)

Ehldannis watches impotently, unable to use his remaining attacking spell whilst trapped outside of the room. _I had not counted on needing to contribute a warrior's skills, but next opportunity I must get my hands on a Longbow_.

With a shrug and a sigh he turns his attention to the corridor behind, lest the party be caught off gaurd.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 24, 2003)

Nathaniel halts at the strike -- looking down, he sees it's left no small injury. He steps back, let's his longsword fall to the floor, and draws his bow, sending an arrow flying at the old crone.

"Friends, be not daunted the barbs of Wicked Magick! Show that your justice reaches far, for our arrows are guided by the same righteous will as our swords. Aim true, and let your will carry you to victory over these fearsome adversaries!"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 25, 2003)

*Round 5 (con't)*

Nathaniel stops 5 feet into the room, sheaths his blade, unslings his shortbow and commences fire upon the crone.  His arrow shatters on the wall behind her.

Ehldannis steps back into the corridor.  His Keen elven eyes and ears detect the movement of snakes in the room behind them, but no other advesaries present themselves.

_Dhormium could still take a 5th round action_

*Round 6*

Nathaniel fires again, again his arrow shatters off the wall.
Marcus finds himself unable to move more than a foot or so a round without taking damage.  He shifts slightly North into the room.  He can just see the old woman's left ear around the pillar.  He raises his crossbow to his eye and aims for that ear.  He releases the catch and the bolt flies true.  Just as he shoots, the crone shifts slightly left and the bolt catches her square in the head, sending her spinning to the ground and splashing her blood across the stones.  Barely conscious, her spell interupted, she flips back her hair and mutters as she touches her scalp.  _critical hit: 14 pts dmg_

Octar also experiences sucess.  The snake strike out at him, but he manages to maneuver his sword so that the snakes thrust impales itself on his blade.  It squims and jerks back, but is clearly badly wounded.

Brioc begins casing  his summoning spell


----------



## Thels (Nov 25, 2003)

OOC: Afaik Dhormuin is standing behind the others with no room to get frontrank, right? So delay action until an opportunity arrives.

Dhormuin stays put, watching the rear on occasion, waiting for a moment to intervene.


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2003)

*Round 7*

Marcus hardens his heart as the old crone twists and collapses. _Perhaps it does get easier with experience. Do I want that experience? Do I want the blood and cries and pain to become mundane? Desist! Self pity never made anyone's world any better ..._

Marcus reloads, then sweeps his eyes across the room. _Where is the young one? Don't let her catch you napping._ Assuming that she presents no immediate threat, Marcus returns his attention to the old one. _Perhaps this can be ended quickly, if I can but get to her ..._

Marcus attempts to close the gap between him and the old crone without further spiking himself.

OOC: If Marcus can get into a position to threaten the old crone with a "execution" shot, he will call on the other wendol to stop fighting and get to their knees "or the old biddy gets it!" or words to that effect. But he will shoot her if threatened. So much for remourse ...


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 27, 2003)

*Round 7*

Nathaniel shoots again at the crone, but his arrow is wide right, and skips uselessly off the stone floor.
Marcus is still within the spiked area, and is unable to move more than a foot, he launches another bolt at the old woman, which rips a gash in her thigh. _2 pts dmg_.
Brioc's spell successfully causes a short dark stoney-looking humanoid to emerge from the pillar.  It glides the few feet towards the crone and attempts to grab her with its arms.  She seems somewhat recovered at this point, and rolls away.  She stands and begins to chant and gesture, but this allows the earth elemental to strike again, and this time it hits heavily, slamming her back to the ground.
The snake's head lashes out again at Octar, burrying its fangs in his left shoulder.  Octar feels the poison the pain of the bite (9 pts), but the poison doesn't seem to have injected.  Hanging onto his shoulder, it makes an easy target for his blade.  He twists his sword around and jams it into the snake right behind the head.  Blood bursts forth over his armor, and the snake slides lifeless the the floor.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 27, 2003)

Octar pants for a moment, resting on his sword, before yanking it out of the snake and running along it's body, heading towards the opposite end of the room and hoping to avoid the spikes.


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2003)

*Round 8*

Marcus reloads and shifts carefully northwards again, if for no other reason than to clear the entrance for the others. Seeing the elemental take on the old crone, he shifts his attention to the young one. But he glances over at the pillar area now and then, just in case.

Bringing up the crossbow, he shoots.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 28, 2003)

*Round 8*

The voluptuous young woman is lying in a pool of blood, after having been mauled by the swarm of bats.  Evidently she was not tough enough to survive such an encounter, although, you cannot tell by cursory inspection whether she is dead, or just unconscious.  The same goes with the crone, who does not get up again after being slammed by the earth elemental. 

Octar is able to advance to the dais, where the bodies are, by staying close to the south wall, and stepping over the snake.  The room has become startingly silent, now, as the din of combat has ended.  You hear faint sounds of dripping water & hissing snakes.


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2003)

Marcus lowers the crossbow to his side. 

He tenderly shifts a little again, feeling for the spikes. If they are still there, he moves as slowly as necessary towards the pillar. Reaching it he will carefully check the status of the old crone, keeping his distance until he is sure that there are no visible signs of life. _You have to watch these spellcasters, they can look one thing and be another ..._ A sharp prod with the crossbow just to be sure.

If dead, he says so to the others. Then adds, "How about the young one? Is she dead? Are we done here? Lord I hope so."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 28, 2003)

With a gesture, Brioc sends the conjured elemental along the passageway, hunting for any other .  This done, he cautiously advances towards the doorway, weary of the spell that injured his companions.

"I join you in that hope, my friend."  He replies to Marcus.  "I've used most of the Gods grace for today, and I've spilled more blood than I'd have liked.  Still, we should check that the women were carrying no items of power.  It would be ill-advised to leave such objects in the hands of the Wendol."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 28, 2003)

*End of combat*

Upon checking, Brioc and Marcus can tell that both women are still alive, but will probably bleed to death if unaided. The male is dead, Marcus' bolt having pierced his heart. 

The floor is still spiked, and the elemental disapears after 3 rounds, without making it very far down the passage.

No one in the group is undamamged. _(Nathaniel and Marcus are at 7 hps, Octar at 8, Brioc at 9, Ehldannis at 14, and Dhormium at 17.)_ All have wounds and Octar, still feeling the effects of the snake's poison, is feeling weak and nausous. _(He has lost 2 pts of Con)_

The crone wears fancy leather armor, a scimitar, pearl earrings, and some sort of jade necklace. The braziers in the room are burning oil and seem to be made of silver, with ornate carvings, probably worth something to the right buyer. The tapestries too, seem ancient and well made, but are smoke stained and not very clear. They are also large and heavy.

Despite an intense fight, the party has only been in the caverns a couple minutes. The waterbreathing will last more than 2 more hours.

_OOC: to jog your memory, (I know how easy it is to lose track of such things in PbP), your information from the dwarves was: 








Our divinations were able to locate an underwater entrance to their stronghold on the coast. It is a somewhat difficult path, given that the entrance is on the bottom of a towering cliff. We can provide some rope to help you down. Then you must swim through a narrow tunnel. You can provide your own light underwater can you not? Then you simply sneak around until you locate their spiritual leader, and kill her. Last time, Durvial and company were able to simply walk out at that point, waving her severed head and that of her pet cave bear in front of them.

Click to expand...


_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 28, 2003)

Nathaniel ends his oration, breathless now.

"Bravely fought, friends," he sighs. "Shall we head back then, and tell this tale?"

He does not, however, move to exit: There is still something left to be done, after all, and not something he wishes to acknowledge.

In the meantime, he'll cast Cure Light Wounds on himself, and one more Cure Light Wounds on whoever needs it most on his side of the spikes.


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 28, 2003)

"I do believe it will greatly ease our departure if we can find some proof of the Witch's death to bear with us. We have come here to tear the will out of the Wendol's desire to dominate, we may as well speed the process."


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2003)

The adrenelin draining from his blood stream, Marcus begins feels weary. And his foot hurts. Although Octar and Brioc look a bit battered as well. The mental cogs turn slowly. 

"If this is the woman we sought, then we are are done almost done. But only almost. She still breathes ... 

"And even if she stops, what comes then. I don't fancy marching out through the caves holding her head. Perhaps a quiet return the way we came. Death that came and went leaving no trace. The unseen can be more disconcerting than the seen.

"And how do we know that she is the one."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 29, 2003)

Octar shakes his head.  "If it is not her, we've not finished out task.  But I think it is.  An old and powerful magic user with a large animal pet- it fits the description.  But there is only one way to find out."  At this point, he glances unfomfortably at the younger girl.  "Perhaps we should save her,"  he says at last.  "Enough killing for today."


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2003)

Marcus throws back his head and laughs. There is a slight edge to it - a release of tension - but otherwise it is one of genuine humour.

"Octar my good friend. Don't be fooled by that figure. I doubt that she is an innocent maiden waiting to be be rescued." The possibility that she was intended to be a sacrifice suddenly crosses his mind, _but even so, she is wendol._

"And regardless, I don't think that you will endear yourself to her by dragging her away.

"I think that the only way we will truely know if we have achieved what we came to achieve is to do as the dwarves did ...

"Does anyone know what language they speak?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 29, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> "And regardless, I don't think that you will endear yourself to her by dragging her away."




Octar pauses a moment, unsure through the pain whether Marcus is joking or not, and whether he should be offended or not.  He shakes his head to clear it and turns to Brioc.  "Just save her from dying from her wounds, and I will rest easier."

ooc: I ph34r the upcoming pair of fortitude save vs. secondary effects.


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Octar pauses a moment, unsure through the pain whether Marcus is joking or not, and whether he should be offended or not.  He shakes his head to clear it and turns to Brioc.  "Just save her from dying from her wounds, and I will rest easier."




"You have a noble soul Octar, and I have never had any reason to doubt that. I am proud to be your friend and companion.

"If there is enough healing to go around, let us heal her then. But I think that we should look to your wounds first. You look pale. If that snake had venom, you may end up resting more easily than you wished."


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 30, 2003)

"No Octar, we cannot take the risk. The younger one may well have been apprentice to the crone. If we spare her now, it may mean the death of many in years to come. We must look to the future and the possibilities we leave untied. I believe following the path of the Dwarves is best, take the heads of the crone and the serpent and let us walk away from here. Rescuing the folk of Sevastapol was a diversion from our original mission, let us make sure that we finish this with finality."


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2003)

Marcus nods as Ehldannis speaks.

_Thank you Ehldannis. Those are not easy thoughts to think, let alone to speak aloud. It is comforting to know that I was not alone in believing so._

When Ehldannis finishes, Marcus reitterates what he had thought to himself out loud.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 3, 2003)

Octar sits, as a fresh wave of nausea passes over him.  After a few moments, he rises, feeling like the worst has passes.  _(second save vs. poison successful)_

Ehldannis, still at the bead curtain, sees swaying lights, like those of carried torches, down the hallway.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 3, 2003)

Octar shakes his head as if to clear it, and then says "Let's get it over with."  He walks over to the snake, wary of spikes, and raises his sword to sever its head.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 4, 2003)

"Ware!", Ehldannis calls out in a panicked squeak. "More Wendol approach. Octar, Marcus, now is the time to finish this, do the deed quickly, otherwise we fight our way out past the Wendol".


----------



## doghead (Dec 6, 2003)

Marcus stands and points his crossbow at the heart of the old woman lying at his feet. His finger curls and uncurls around the trigger.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2003)

Octar slices the Snakes head off with one quick stroke.  It is about as big as his chest.  Ehldannis moves inside the bead curtain.  Peeking out, he can see a group of forms approaching carrying torches.  The lead figure is a woman wearing a scimitar.  There are 3 to 4 other figures behind her.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 6, 2003)

"Quickly! The heads of both the women as well. They are marshalling to attack, we must do this now afore they are upon us and blinded with bloodlust."


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2003)

Marcus pulls the trigger, burying the bolt into her chest. For a moment, no more than a heart beat, he stands and looks at what he has done. Then, with a shudder, he squats beside her, places his crossbow to one side and checks that the woman is alive.

*assuming she isn't*

"Brioc, my sword has not the weight or heft for this task." He grabs a handful of hair and lifts the woman's head. Then looks up at Brioc.

"She is dead. I have made sure of that."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2003)

"Leave the girl!" says Octar angrily.  "The crone and the snake are all the dwarves say we need, and we'll shed no more blood than we have to."  He points to the snake's head.  "Dhormium, if you could get that, I'll see if I can't hold them off until... we're ready."


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2003)

OOC: Thomas, Marcus dealing with the old crone. The girl is across the room. As far as I am aware no-one is dealing with her. Sorry if I wasn't clear earlier.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 8, 2003)

Nathaniel gathers his sword and stands at the entryway, ready to fight, and apparently not ready to deal with any moral dilemmas.

"Should we shout, as they pass?" he asks quietly, to no one in particular. "They might not understand... But it will look like we are leaving in victory. That's how we want them to understand it, right? That they have nothing left to fight for?"

He sighs, letting the strange feeling pass from him: It isn't guilt so much as disappointment. He'd expected to feel much more heroic just now... Instead, it feels only like a job has been done.

Turning, he calls back, his voice stronger, more confident: "Are we ready? Has all been done? Because I doubt we'll be alone for long."

He punctuates the last with a slight flourish of sword: There was always the thrill of battle, after all...


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 8, 2003)

"No! We must take both their heads you fool human", Ehldannis screeches at Octar in frustration and fear. "The Dwarves may have gotten out by killing just the leader, but here we are now because they failed to make sure no apprentice lived on. We must end this threat for good."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 8, 2003)

The sound of bare feet slapping the stones outside are now audible to all.  The sounds stop outside the curtain, and a female voice calls out deferentially in the savage, gutteral language of the Wendol.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2003)

Stepping forwards, Brioc takes a two handed grip on his scimitar.  He lifts the blade, and brings it down in a quick arc, severing the crone's neck.

"Kill the younger, and take her head as well.  We need to be sure this is finished."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 11, 2003)

Octar opens his mouth one more time to protest, then lets it shut.  Brioc is the one he's promised to follow, and he lacks the energy to argue.  He keeps an eye on the beads, ready to hold off the Wendol long enough for the bloody deed to be done.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 11, 2003)

The woman on the other side of the curtain shouts several sharp words, then the beads are pushed aside by both her hands, revealing a tall, slender, commanding Neandrathall dressed in heavily splattered leather armor (splattered with some sort of dye, perhaps blood).  She stares at the carnage inside, mouth agape.

_Initiative: rolled but 'secret' for now.  Go ahead & act._


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 11, 2003)

Unsure of whether his companions have completed the deed and severed the heads of the Wendol shamans yet, Ehldannis reacts fearfully and instantly goes into spellcasting, pointing at the woman as he utters the final syllables of aspell. 

[OOC: casts _Daze_]


----------



## doghead (Dec 11, 2003)

Marcus grunts as Brioc's blade separates the old crone's head from her body. He  breathes a sigh of relief as he straightens up. _It is done._

The relief is short lived as the beads part to admit the warrior woman.

"Octar! Get the girl, they must not have her."

Marcus remembers that he holds the head of the old crone. Holding it up, he shouts, "Your time here has come to an end! Begone!" With the last statement, he makes a sweeping gesture of dismissal with his free hand.

OOC: Just checking: From the old map, Octar is the closest to the girl? The wendol have come from the same passage we did?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 11, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OOC: Just checking: From the old map, Octar is the closest to the girl? The wendol have come from the same passage we did?




ooc: But he moved towards the entrance where the new spellcasting woman is, so no more.

ic: Octar raises his tired sword arm once again and, holding his shield high, strikes at the woman.


----------



## doghead (Dec 11, 2003)

Marcus closes his eyes momentarily as Octar's sword rises and falls, snapping open at the sound of the sword finding its mark. 

_Ah Octar! For what its worth, I am truely sorry._


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2003)

Brioc stands alert, his scimitar still in hand.  He waits to see if Marcus' gestures and words drive the Wendol back...


----------



## Thels (Dec 11, 2003)

Dhormuin, who was watching the discussion from a little away, wondering what they would decide upon, was getting a little annoyed at the arguing in the group, but felt like not knowing enough to take sides. Now that a more obvious task represented itself, Dhormuin grabbed his axe and moved to meet up with the new arrivals, silently readying himself for combat.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 12, 2003)

The woman’s shock slowly turns to undisguised hatred. But the others behind her, glancing in around her, seem to be struck by fear and panic. They begin shouting raving. After everyone has had a look inside at the heads and the bodies, they flee down the corridor. The woman in the bloodsplattered armor remains longer in the door, staring deeply into each face inside. Then with a quick jerk, she flings the curtains closed and flees after her companions.

After this, a low din can be heard in the cavern, as though much activity and shouting is going on.

Several members of the group are struck by the woman's face. It seemed eerily familiar somehow...


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2003)

"If there is going to be trouble, it will come from that woman," Marcus says with a jerk of his chin in the direction of the passage they just fled down. He glances at the faces of the dead women. _Were they related?_

"I want this to be over. Do we go back the way we came, or follow those wendol and leave out the front?"


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2003)

*DM notes*

_You're actually pretty much done with Part I of this campaign.  If no one objects, I'm going to bump you up somewhat in space and time pretty soon.  I do need to write some stuff up, first.  Please proceed in the meanwhile.  Don't forget your treasure!_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 13, 2003)

_(There's treasure? Sweet.

Anyway, moving on is fine, but I'd also like to offer to politely step out of Part II, if you'd rather open up a spot for someone who can post more frequently. When I have free time, four games is easy to keep up with, but I figure it's best to go by worst-case scenario, where I can really only keep up with one or two.

If the sporadic posting frequency isn't slowing things down, of course, I'd like to stick around. But if it is, I'm willing to bow out with no hard or hurt feelings whatsoever -- just let me know what you think would be best.)_


----------



## Thels (Dec 14, 2003)

OOC: So is the 2nd woman killed by now?


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> OOC: So is the 2nd woman killed by now?



Yes


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _Anyway, moving on is fine, but I'd also like to offer to politely step out of Part II, if you'd rather open up a spot for someone who can post more frequently. When I have free time, four games is easy to keep up with, but I figure it's best to go by worst-case scenario, where I can really only keep up with one or two.
> 
> If the sporadic posting frequency isn't slowing things down, of course, I'd like to stick around. But if it is, I'm willing to bow out with no hard or hurt feelings whatsoever -- just let me know what you think would be best._




I'd like you to stick around too. We've all had our good days and bad days, but all in all its moving along nicely it seems to me.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 14, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> I'd like you to stick around too. We've all had our good days and bad days, but all in all its moving along nicely it seems to me.




Ditto


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 14, 2003)

[OOC: Before we move out of the Wendol caves Ehldannis will cast _Detect Magic_ and scan over the room and also the "loot"]


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 15, 2003)

_GuiltPuppy, I would like to see you stay.  The quality of your posts is quite high in my opinion, even if they're not particularly frequent.  This game, like most, also benefits from a consistant cadre of characters, who are there from the beginning._

Ehldannis' spell finds magic in a tapestry, the left earring of the crone, and her scimitar.  The tapestry is dirty and faded, but after a bit of study, Ehldannis thinks he can see the pictures moving.  The earring is a simple white pearl.  The scimitar is light and beautiful.  It is inscribed in a language in which none of you are familiar, though Ehldannis thinks he recognizes it as ancient Melnibonean.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 15, 2003)

*Conclusions*

_As 'threatened', I'm going to fast forward here. Feel free to go back if appropriate or continue on. _

You climb out through the crude tunnels of the wendol. You meet groups now and then, dragging various items up towards the light. None attempt to impede your progess. All seem very afraid of you, and the grisly tokens you carry.

Finally you emerge into the light. You find yourself in a cave mouth on the cliff you had seen before from your earlier vantage point over the wendol camp. The whole camp now looks like an anthill, which was kicked by a wayward foot. The neandrathalls swarm about, tearing down their teepee-like tents, packing up their dogs and horses, gathering possessions and children, and forming into a large group near the river. They seem preparing to leave the area. 

You head back towards the sea, where you last saw Mendicus and wolf. Brioc manages to track them, and you soon find them huddled in a small cave, save and sound, though wet and scared.

Together you make it back to Sevastopol without incident, although you travel warily, as you detect signs of orcs. There, your tale of bravery, and the bloody heads you carry, instantly convince the weary residents of your success. You are treated like heros, and offered anything the town has to offer. Weary from your harrowing journey, you happily relax and enjoy the wine, rich food, soft beds, clean clothes, hot baths, and attractive women, each to his own inclination. The town notables are all there, Rufus, the aging mayor, Burne the ancient greek wizard, Angrinion, the heavy drinking first mate and town sheriff, Y’dress, the priestess of Diana who profetized your arrival, and Tuli Popandreas, the merchant ranger.

During your absence, both Glaucon and Khenetsobek died from their mysterious illness. Ecgthow evidently recovered, and rode off into the night to pursue you, but has not been heard from since. Perhaps you’ll blunder into him again, for as a dark shadow ever at the edge of your vision, even in this time of comfort, you know you soon must leave, to brave even worse perils, in pursuit of your ultimate goal.

_The following is a list of treasure you have so far accumulated. Please divide up what you will take with you. __

Mithril chainmail, sized for a tall human (from the wendol ranger in the battle in the mist. Originally claimed by Glaucon)

Masterword dwarven dagger (from same ranger, inscribed in dwarven: “H. Balderk”)

2 black pearl earrings (worth 500 gps) (from same ranger)

Melnibonean scimitar, inscribed ‘There can be only one Master Race Sauron Bane’ (from wendol crone)

Magical pearl (from crone’s ear)

Silver Braziers (from crone’s room, worth about 200 gps, and weighing about 10 pounds each)

Tapestry (description to follow)

Also, the townsfolk are evidently willing to give you anything in their power. While this obviously does not include large amounts of gold, or magical items, they quite possibly have, or could make, things of use to some of you. Please ask about these in the IC thread. See OOC thread for experience notes._


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 15, 2003)

Ehldannis offers to _Identify_ all the magic items on the proviso that he can claim anything that is of particular use to him - and if not he puts in a request for the tapestry.


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2003)

light dances on the rough walls with shadows out of which crudely formed faces loom only to disappear  always wide eyed with horror while mythical beasts sing triumphal hymns from the balconies and strangers with the wrong names and sometimes heads stumble and bump into him and curse and the blood drips drip splatter drip splatters down his arm and side and he emerges out of the dark of his caravan the light making him blink and squint with watery eyes at his family standing in silence and staring ...

The dream. Again. His heart is pounding. Things are changed. But even if he wants too, can he walk that path? Its time to find out. Tomorrow he talks to Octar.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 16, 2003)

_(Okay, looks like I'll be around for Part Two then. Related warning: Over the next two weeks my posting should be pretty minimal -- I'm visiting family, and should be able to find some computer time, but like I said, minimal.)_

Nathaniel suggests that all the items which are bound to be sold off (the braziers, the pearls, and possibly the tapestry) be kept as group treasure until they are sold, and divvy up the gold at that point... As far as the other items are concerned, he's not too interested in any of them.

Once in town, he'll take a refill of his rations (to his standard two weeks' supply), then, if they're pressing to give a reward, check into the possibility of finer weapons or armor. (Masterwork Longsword, Masterwork Studded Leather, and Masterwork Buckler, in that order of preference.)


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2003)

Whoops - in the IC thread. 

I agree with selling most of the stuff and going with gold. The scimitar sounds spooky, but the Mithril chainmail would be good - what constitutes tall? And who is G. Marcus probably won't refit til he gains the level, although, no, he would do it now, even if he has to just carry the stuff for a while. Still going to IC talk to Octar, Nathaniel and Brioc for advice.

"Hey Nathaniel, wanna go checkout the blacksmiths?"


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2003)

Brioc basks in the knowledge of a job well done, enjoying the wine, rich food, soft beds, clean clothes, and hot baths that greet the group's return to Sevastopol.  Perhaps an attractive young woman or two dallies in the druid's room longer than is entirely proper, but a vail shall be drawn over such matters...

Brioc also agrees with selling any non-magical valuables.  He's mainly interested in the scimitar, although he wants to subject it to a barrage of _detect magic_/_evil_/_chaos_/_law_ spells before he'll use it.

Following Nathaniel's lead, Brioc's going to restock his own supplies, and investigate what else the town has to offer.  (Which should be read as me reading the PHB and seeing if there's anything Brioc's really lacking.)


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 17, 2003)

There are two items that might warrant the identify spells, the pearl and the scimitar.  While the villagers are not able (willing?) to provide you with gems, you are able to barter one of the pearls you have for 2 100 gp pearls and 50 gps cash.  This would allow Ehldannis to cast identify on these two items.  I suspect this would be worth it to the party and that they will do it.  I will email results to Inez.

The smithy claims to be capable, but after a certain amount of conversation, you determine he is not capable of crafting masterwork weapons or armor.

With the help of the maid at the Inn, Ehldannis and any others who are interested, are able to do some rudementary cleaning of the tapestry.  It seems to be some sort of a living history picture, continually showing scenes of battle.  It is like a fuzzy 4 foot by 6 foot plasma TV.  After a couple days, you still have not seen it repeat.  Ehldannis guesses it is showing battles scenes from the ancient war between the Melnibonean elves and the lizard race.  Vast battles are displayed, with explosive spells, hoards of soldiers and swooping dragons.  It is quite fascinating, at least for a scholar.  Ehldannis deduces that this would be worth quite a sum in Rome, or in the towers of the Elven scholars in the alpine woods of Switzerland.  Trying to sell it elsewhere would be much less rewarding, he suspects.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 17, 2003)

"I have determined the nature of the enchantments on both the pearl and the blade. As I suspected, the pearl will provide a useful, if not overly powerful enhancement to  my magic. The scimitar however seems quite the historical relic. I was fairly certain that it was of Melnibonean origin and its magic confirms the fact. The blade itself only holds a minor enchantment but to that has been added an empowerment making it deadly to any reptilian humanoid, such as those depicted in the tapestry. Perhaps of greater significance than either of these though is the tapestry, truly a find. One can only wonder how it is that the Wendol came into possession of it."


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 17, 2003)

Whilst the rest of his companions enjoy the worldly delights of Sevastapol, Ehldannis will approach the wizard Burne, firstly to inquire what knowledge he may have regarding the ancient Melnibonean ruins of the region, his interest piqued by the treasure recovered from the Wendol. Once he has engaged him in conversation he will attempt to gauge the wizard's gratitude to Ehldannis and his companions. If favourable he will inquire about the sharing of magical knowledge with Rufus, or at the least the resupplying of spell components. 

Ehldannis will also attempt to garner a Longow and arrows from the townsfolk if possible.


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2003)

Marcus is quiet and withdrawn for the jouney back from the wendol caves. He speaks only when directly spoken to, and then says little. But their arrival back at the city seems to return him to good spirits. 

He spends the next few days exploring in and around the city, coming and going at all hours and popping up in the strangest places. More than likely he misses a night or two night in his bed. But if around at mealtimes, he usually has a good story or two to tell about the people and places he has run across in his travels. He seems to bubble with enthusiasm for the city, the region and its people. 

When not out and about, he can often be found in the yard beside the town barracks (the town guard, that which there is, having offered both the use of the space and their practice weapons), stripped to the waist and practicing the sword with Octar*. They trades blows back and forth across the dusty patch of ground, with Octar controlling things mostly. Marcus is not the swordsman that Octar is, but its not all one way. He is light on his feet, and quick with the lighter weapons. However, he does try out some of the heavier weapons, the longsword, the heavy mace. Anyone from the party stopping to observe will be invited join in, particularly those handy with such weapons.

Otherwise, he enjoys the soft beads and hot baths and good food much as the others do. Perhaps more so infact, given the beatings he has usually received at some point during the day. Octar is not the most gentle teacher.

*OOC: Asuming Octar agrees.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2003)

*Burne*

To Ehldannis, Burne says, "Ancient Melnibonean ruins? No, there's none of that about. Melniboneans haven't lived around here for thousands of years. Now the Greeks, we Greeks have settled this area for centuries. Long before the Romans. Did you hear that Alexander the Great once passed through this region? It was one of his generals, in fact, who started the Greek colonies on this peninsula. Ah...we're all that's left now, of those once-great city states. There are various theories about the downfall of the Greeks. Infighting is certainly one, but I know another. It is said that we Greeks enslaved the humanoids, the orcs and gnolls and other cruel races. But we got lazy, and they slaughtered us unawares. Yes, I think that's the true one for this region. Should stay away from those humanoids...But of course, you elves know better, don't you. You'll never fall. No primitive race will usurp your place on top. Not with all your wizardry." He strokes the many-stared cloak, symbol of his status as alumni of the great Greek magical academy, "you taught us Greeks all we know about magic. I just wish you'd taught us more common sense as well..."

When asked about sharing spells, he readily concurs. "I'm an old man, master Ehldannis. My best apprentice was one of those abducted by those beast men 20 years ago. Haven't found another good one since. I'm the last of my breed around here. Eventually Rome will enslave us in her velvet glove, and some watchmage will set up shop here, but I'm the last of the true Greek magicians. I've resigned myself. But perhaps you'd be interested in some of my spells. I've got components, writing equipment. Come, look at my books!"

He shows Ehldannis his spell books. I"ll email the spells in Burne has that Ehldannis doesn't, and that he can learn. It will take 7 days to copy them all into his spellbook.  Also, Ehldannis, go ahead & take a longbow and as many arrows as you like onto your PC sheet.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 18, 2003)

During the return from the caves Octar, carrying the head of the young neanderthal, seems to imitate Marcus in every paticularity- with the noticiable difference that his gloom does not lift when they reach Sevastapol.  Although he takes part in the clean clothes and good food as a matter of course, it is the wine which interests him, and the attractive women he forgoes entirely.  He expresses no interest in any part of the treasure.

His initial binge, likely passed off as part of the celebration, gives way to a more gradual descent beginning each day around late morning, when Octar stirs from his bed, and ending with him either collapsing in his bed or passing out quietly in the corner of the inn.  It is more than likely that Marcus benefits from Octar's lowered guard during their practice bouts, although Octar is more focused- perhaps "present" is the word- during those times than anytime else.

Every day or so, disregarding the danger of wandering Orcs, Octar will take his horse, his weapons, and a handful of wineskins and go for a ride.  He returns as late as several minutes to an hour after dark on some days, his wineskins empty.  Although the majority of his discipline has slipped, Octar still maintains his weapons on a regular basis, his Roman training showing in their careful maitenance.  During the cleaning and sharpening itself he seems to be disconnected with the world, and afterwards his gloom remains.

Late one night, after a week in Sevastapol, Octar beckons Brioc over to his corner of the inn.  He is deep in his cups, as is usual for the hour.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 18, 2003)

Taking a seat beside Octar, Brioc smiles jovially at his companion.

"It's been a good few days, has it not?  Ah, if only all our endeavours turn out as well.  Anyway, you wish to speak with me my friend?"  He tries to draw the attention of one of the barmaids as he talks, lacking a drink of his own.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 18, 2003)

"Yes sir," says Octar, his slow speech leaving the meaning of the honorific entirely unknown.  "The days have been good.  But too good.  We need to move on- we have a job to do.  And I think that... that we're only hurt by delay."  Octar takes another drink.  "We're slowing down."  The statement is almost comical, considering his speech patterns.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 19, 2003)

Nathaniel, in the midst of retelling his story of the defeat of the Wendol -- it has by now become a drinking game, and given its nightly retelling, the audience is now filling in so many blanks that Nathaniel hardly has to speak at all -- spies Octar and Brioc holding their counsel.

Normally, he'd let the two to their privacy... But Octar has been worrisome of late, and here there might be some insight into that, and as Brioc raises his hand...

As one more mug is emptied, he turns to his audience: "Pardon, but I have some business with the barmaids... Someone else pick it up?"

Before his words are finished the story is already going. He skips off, grinning to himself, and, once Brioc turns his back again, he catches the woman he has hailed, passing his book carefully under her serving tray.

"Excuse me," he says quietly through what is now a strictly worn grin. "My friend over there, not the one who called for you, the other... You think you could start watering his drinks a little? I think there's going to be a lot of talking done tonight, and I'd hate for the last half to end up slurred."

With that said, he jogs back to his duties, dropping in a few words of Octar's stalwart heroics -- the townspeople were noticing his behavior too, after all, and his good name could use a little help...


----------



## Jarval (Dec 20, 2003)

"You are, of course, right.  Our business here is done, and we've stayed too long."  Brioc agrees after a moment's thought to reassemble Octar's fragmented speech.

"We should leave in the next day or so, and carry on our search."  The druid pauses, looking closely at his friend

"If I may say so, you haven't been in the best of spirits this past week.  What troubles you?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 20, 2003)

Octar barks out a short laugh, and his speech becomes slightly more animated and correspondingly slurred.  "I'm practicing, my friend.  Have you ever seen old soldiers?  I've seen many of them.  My father's an old soldier.  And what do old soldiers do?"  Octar leans back in his chair.  "They act morose, they think about old battles, and things they'd rather forget.  And they drink so they don't have to do any of those things."  

He slows down again, and hunches over.  "I don't think we needed to kill the girl, Brioc.  Even if she was Wendol.  But I did because you asked me to.  When an officer tells you to do something, you do it- that is what I learned, that is how a soldier acts to keep himself and his friends alive.  If you had been an officer, and I a soldier, perhaps my concience could rest easier.

"But you are not, Brioc.  You are my friend.  And I killed her because you asked me to, not because I wanted to."  His drunken monologue begins to wind down.  "And that... troubles me."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 22, 2003)

"I wish that I could comfort you with my own certainty, but it troubles me also.  I could not be sure that we had solved the problem by killing only the crone.  Both seemed capable casters, and I was unsure which was the mistress, and which the apprentice."  Brioc rests his chin in his hand, all thoughts of ale forgotten for now.

"But you should take no responsibility for her death.  It was my choice, and mine alone.  There is no blood on your hands, at least with regards to the moral implications."  He looks Octar squarely in the eyes.

"I've had little training as a leader of soldiers, adventures, whatever you would call our group.  Until a bare handful of months ago, I was to succeed my father as priest for our village.  A life of healing the poor, blessing the crops, fending off the occasional creature lay ahead of me.  I need your help with this.  You've taken orders.  You've given orders.  And you know far better than I what obstacles I might face.  I need a trustworthy advisor, and I cannot think of anyone better suited to that role than yourself."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 22, 2003)

Octar lays still as he listens to Brioc, nodding imperceptibly, but jerks up at the last.  He stares as Brioc, blinks once, and lets out a short, barking laugh.  "I've not given many orders, Brioc.  And all in drills.  Truth be told, this' been my first taste of fighting, other than bandits." Octar begins to get more animated.  "But for starters, you've got to assert yourself more.  If you're going to be in charge, be in charge.  Soldiers follow good orders, and they stay alive.  If they don't follow orders, it doesn't matter if they were good or not, they get killed."  He takes another swig of ale.  "That arguing in the cave could've gotten us killed, if the Wendol had been a mind to it."

Octar pauses a moment, and then laughs again.  "Hah!  Your better at this then you think."  Brioc motions the serving girl.  "More ale, please!"  he says, although his spirits are apparently working their way upwards.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 22, 2003)

At another time, in preparation for their departure, Brioc enters into conversation with Tula Popandreas, the merchant-ranger in Sevastopol. Her father, now deseased, did travel to the area indicated on the map Brioc got from his father. Tula's father reported it as swampy, but inhabited by a primitive tribe of humans, who generally aren’t too friendly with outsiders, nor do they have much to trade, thus he never tried to establish trading routes there. Tula says the group could best reach there on foot or on horses, but wagons would be a bad idea. "I don't know why you'd want to go there, but I'd suggest avoiding the locals. As I recall dad's stories, I believe they wanted to sacrifice him to some death-god of theirs. The locals are probably the least of your worries anyhow. I suspect there are all sorts of ugly creatures in those swamps. A couple weeks before you came, a couple Roman archeologist came through. I think they were headed up that way, although they didn't say precisely. We haven't heard from them since."

To complicate things, the weather has turned cold. Gusts of snow sprinkle the city. The citizens freely provide warm weather gear, but speed and available food will be reduced. The group has spend an entire week in Sevastopol, and the the earliest you could leave would be October 13th.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 23, 2003)

"Seem sure of myself, regardless of my own concerns?  I have to agree.  Our delay in the caves could have turned very ugly."  Brioc drinks from his own mug of ale.  "And thank you for having faith in me.  Command still seems strange, but with your help I hope to master it.  My round, I think."

**********

"Aye, well I think I may have a fair idea of what happened to them."  Brioc states to Tula.  "We ran into a beast driven from the swamps, and found an archeologist's medallion in its possession.  Thank you for the warning, we'll proceed with all caution."

Brioc will start to make preparations to leave Sevastopol the following day, but will wait for a break in then cold weather before setting out.


(*OOC:* What is the date today?  I've lost track of the game's calender a little.)


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2003)

_"Today" is October 12th.  I'm thinking you are all basically ready to leave after a bit of discussion.  Your departure will start Part II of this campaign.  I'll be starting that new thread as soon as it appears you're all done here._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 23, 2003)

ooc: I'm done here, I think, unless someone wants to RP some more.


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2003)

The news that they are moving out the next day, and the change in the weather has Marcus prowling the markets one last time.

After a week of living like a lord at the towns expense, he is beginning to feel beholden, so he does try to pay for the warm weather clothes and rations he adds to his current ones. But the townsfolk are determined not to let him. He does manage to give something back - his old padded armour. Nothing fancy, but well made.* The next day however, he finds that even that was a phyric victory as the as the warden had a sheath and quiver added to his saddle kit overnight, containing a shortsword and bolts respectively.

*OOC: I spent an extra 150 on masterwork padded - for no reason! Padded Armour already has no Armour Check Penalty. That will teach me to read the small print more carefully. It must have been beautifully stitched.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2003)

OK, I'm opening Part II, as you leave Sevastopol.  Thanks for sticking around thus far, guys.  I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 31, 2003)

Per Thomas Hobbes' suggestion, here is the link to Part II:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=72681


----------

